# Tin Boats Trivia



## Captain Ahab

Play here - beat Jimmy's Score and win!*

https://my.funtrivia.com/tournament/Fishin-Fanatics-Trivia-62312.html



* No Shizzy, not you :shock:


----------



## BassAddict

Im BAddict1976, had to take the a$$ part out or it wouldnt accept the name. This game is rigged, evedently if you hit enter it submits the form and you windup with no answers to the questions.


----------



## Jim

BassAddict1976 said:


> Im BAddict1976, had to take the a$$ part out or it wouldnt accept the name. This game is rigged, evedently if you hit enter it submits the form and you windup with no answers to the questions.



I hope your telling the truth! :shock: 

LMFAO!


----------



## pbw

I guessed at more than 1/4 of them!


----------



## Nickk

oh man, that was timed? I woulda killed!


----------



## bassboy1

You apparently can't like bass fishing on their. It doesn't see the "B"

I signed in as f_inscreenname. Kinda fits, as it ain't what I wanted. Was the test the odd one with like the dolphin question, and the roman numeral question, or did I take the wrong one? I had a bit of trouble navigating the site.


----------



## Captain Ahab

You guys are killing me. It changes every day, so keep playing


----------



## BassAddict

Im skipping on todays quiz because the risk of embarrassing myself today is too high...........


----------



## Captain Ahab

Just so you all know - DLB's Dad is my father, and he usually wins every day he plays.

He also IM's me when he does not win to complain about the game or wrong answer that he wants corrected


----------



## redbug

MOVIES ROCK>>>>

Baseball blows


----------



## Captain Ahab

redbug said:


> MOVIES ROCK>>>>
> 
> Baseball blows



Thanks Redbug, I was a little unclear how you felt.


----------



## Gamefisher

6. During dinner you and your date have a conversation. What is one topic you should avoid at all costs?

Drag racing
Having children
Pets
Video games


The options for this question threw me off. 8)


----------



## shizzy

esquired said:


> Play here - beat Jimmy's Score and win!*
> 
> https://my.funtrivia.com/tournament/Fishin-Fanatics-Trivia-62312.html
> 
> 
> 
> * No Shizzy, not you :shock:




I read this thread the other day and did not notice the fine print.  

Redbug wants more Dirty Dancing questions!


----------



## Nickk

bassboy1 said:


> You apparently can't like bass fishing on their. It doesn't see the "B"
> 
> I signed in as f_inscreenname. Kinda fits, as it ain't what I wanted. Was the test the odd one with like the dolphin question, and the roman numeral question, or did I take the wrong one? I had a bit of trouble navigating the site.




LOL, I know the Fly Fishing site that had an automated censor so tight that it wouldn't let you type Saltwater, it would change it to Salthingy


----------



## JustFishN

ha! that was pretty neat!


----------



## Captain Ahab

Does anyone want to change the categories? 

Who is still playing from this site?


----------



## JustFishN

I play everyday!!! I hate the movies lol Can you change up the categories?


----------



## Captain Ahab

Changed - lots of movie questions

And I hate Movies BTW


----------



## shizzy

I liked movies, oh well. Just say no to baseball.


----------



## redbug

looks good to me I love movies....

rnr won't be happy 

I'm wit da shizzzzzzzzz no baseball


----------



## jkbirocz

I try to play everyday but seem to forget half the time. Im horrible on movies, baseball, and history. Come on with the Maiden trivia, or try something like classic car trivia, I might even get more than half right with those categories. I like the animals category, I was a discovery channel child :shock:


----------



## FishingCop

Well, I played - first time - lost about 15 seconds trying to figure out how to get the next question - duh, scroll down!!!

Didn't embarass myself too badly - I'll do better next time (I hope).....

Kinda fun!


----------



## Waterwings

Well, just played for the first time. 10/10 ! Beginners luck I guess


----------



## little anth

i suck bad at this


----------



## Waterwings

Just did the "Movies". 8 out of 10 correct :roll:


----------



## FishingCop

Movies suck!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Popeye

Played for the first time today. Never saw any of the movies in #9 so i guessed, and wrong too I might add.
Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 105 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 795


----------



## redbug

wow 46 players so far today lots of points on the line


----------



## Captain Ahab

redbug said:


> wow 46 players so far today lots of points on the line



Yeah - Bloody Deck guys from California

That is a big SW web site there


Maybe they will join here :lol:


----------



## little anth

i liked todays 9/10 i dident get the music one :roll:


----------



## Popeye

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 62 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 938

Yippee  Could have been faster if I was wearing my glasses I spose.


----------



## little anth

8/10 :?


----------



## Captain Ahab

There has been a rash of Cheating on the trivia site.

I have no idea why, I set this up so we could have fun and for a little competition.

There is no prize or reward for winning - juts bragging rights

I can make the game password protected so we can control who plays, but really want it to remain open to all

What do you guys think?


----------



## redbug

It sucks that people have to cheat is it that important?
this is just for fun..

i say if it continues go with the password. 



on a side note more movies!!! baseballs sucks


----------



## Popeye

Call me stoopid but I ain't sure how you would cheat. Don't wanna know either. Cheaters bite.

BTW:

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 94 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 706

Didn't know who Branson was or the song one.

Cheaters still bite.


----------



## FishingCop

The cheaters know who they are - and we recognize most of them too......leave it alone and play for fun. Most of us will have the knowledge that we did the best we could honestly whatever the outcome and if the cheaters get some type of satisfaction or pleasure by winning that way, then so be it...their loss, not ours in the long run.


----------



## redbug

it looks like the bloodydecks guys that's 2 days in a row I say 3 strikes and your out!!


----------



## Bryan_VA

Wow cheating at a free contest is pretty low. That's like cheating at a game of Monopoly.  

Did somebody cheat today? Kind of looks like it but I don't want to point fingers.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Oh yeah - another cheater - Bob1968 and Labboss are the same person


----------



## Zman

bump


----------



## Popeye

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 83 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 717

I knew it was Isle of Man. Doh!


----------



## JustFishN

why the hell would someone want to cheat on that?? seriously? doesnt anyone do anything honestly anymore?? my god


----------



## bcritch

I finally registered and played today. Of course it's about movies and I never know anything about movie trivia. Here are my results

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 86 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 414

I think it's safe to say I didn't cheat  
I guessed on every question :lol:


----------



## Waterwings

Played the movies today. Not so good, with guessing involved _again_ :shock: 

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 72 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 528


----------



## Popeye

I'm much faster when I guess


Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 60 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 640


----------



## Waterwings

yep, I rely on the SWAG factor a lot, lol  

*S*cientific
*W*ild
*A*$$
*G*uess


----------



## Waterwings

Just played today's catagory, and only faired a touch better than yesterday :roll: 

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 73 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 727


----------



## Popeye

Woo hoo! Aced it today!

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 52 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 948

Had to guess on a couple but the SWAG method worked out today.


----------



## Zman

YEAH BABY!

Questions correct: 3 / 10
You took 89 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 211

Just like on them high school multiple choice tests: When in doubt, pick "C"


----------



## Popeye

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 83 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 717


Seems like I usually get 2 wrong and when I look at the answers I say "DOH, I knew that".


----------



## Captain Ahab

flounderhead59 said:


> Calculating your score..
> 
> Questions correct: 8 / 10
> You took 83 seconds to complete this quiz.
> Total score: 717
> 
> 
> Seems like I usually get 2 wrong and when I look at the answers I say "DOH, I knew that".



You are in 1st place!


----------



## Popeye

esquired said:


> You are in 1st place!



For now, I'm sure someone will come along and beat my score. Guessed on a couple and got them right and brain farted one of the two I got wrong. I knew who died from cancer, just answered wrong. C'est la vie.


----------



## Popeye

8/10 again, that's my typical score. Missed the last two. Of course they are probably randomly generated so you'll never know which ones they were. Heck, I've forgotten already.

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 65 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 735


----------



## Captain Ahab

Ya beat Mr Mr. Head

Of course we all beat MakoMaddness - again :lol:


----------



## Waterwings

Just did the geography one. Guessed at a couple....again: :roll: 

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 61 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 739


----------



## Waterwings

Just did the movie one. Guessing a few of course, and missed clicking on one answer (got in a hurry I guess). :roll: 

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 80 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 620


----------



## Popeye

I hate movie quizzes

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 74 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 626


----------



## Waterwings

Just did today's quiz General Knowledge. Didn't do well at all today :shock: 

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 84 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 416


----------



## Popeye

That wasn't too bad. I had to reread a couple so my time was high

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 79 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 921


----------



## Waterwings

flounderhead59 said:


> That wasn't too bad. I had to reread a couple so my time was high
> 
> Questions correct: 10 / 10
> You took 79 seconds to complete this quiz.
> Total score: 921



Good job!


----------



## Popeye

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 96 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 704

I changed my original "correct" answer about the duth painting to a wrong one. First guess is usually the right one.


----------



## shamoo

Man I'm worse at this than I am at the geography game #-o


----------



## Waterwings

Just did the Hobbies game:

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 76 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 724

:roll:


----------



## redbug

I have had brain cramps all month 



we need more movies!!!



Wayne


----------



## bcritch

Today' quiz on movies is hard. I guessed at all of them. :roll:


----------



## Waterwings

I enjoy watching movies, but my memory sucks as to remembering facts  . Had to resort to the SWAG factor more than I liked to :? 

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 83 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 517


----------



## FishingCop

Wow-wee, a perfect 10  And I beat esquired again :lol: 
Too bad I can't read any faster, I seem to be a lot slower than many of you


----------



## Captain Ahab

FishingCop said:


> Wow-wee, a perfect 10  And I beat esquired again :lol:
> Too bad I can't read any faster, I seem to be a lot slower than many of you



You win - choose a prize from the selection below:

https://WWW.prizesforTrivia.net


----------



## Waterwings

Congrats FishingCop !


----------



## FishingCop

Thanks waterwings, I'm just happy to beat esquired  , he's very good at this you know.... Always has a low time too. 

BTW esquired, your link doesn't open so I assume you caught me in one of your little jokes again :lol: :lol:


----------



## Waterwings

Decided to try today's trivia. It would help if I wouldn't get in a hurry and miss clicking on answers :roll: :shock: . 

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 73 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 627


----------



## Popeye

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 71 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 629
Man I changed two of my answers from the right ones to wrong ones. Got to quit second guessing myself.


----------



## Popeye

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 72 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 828

Soft drink one kicked my butt, straight up guess and wrong.


----------



## Popeye

I guessed on 10 out of 10. The two I got wrong I guessed correctly and went and changed them.

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 110 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 690


----------



## Popeye

This last one made my head hert

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 100 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 500
Didn't guess on two of them.


----------



## Captain Ahab

flounderhead59 said:


> This last one made my head hert



I have that happen as well!


----------



## Popeye

esquired,

do you get a lot of comments sent to you about the click here on your signature? I fell for it.


----------



## Waterwings

Okay, that wasn't easy :shock: 

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 101 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 399


----------



## Popeye

I read the questions and said "HUH?" to all but 2 of them.


----------



## bcritch

Waterwings said:


> Okay, that wasn't easy :shock:
> 
> Questions correct: 5 / 10
> You took 101 seconds to complete this quiz.
> Total score: 399



Not at all. Look at me in last place:lol:


----------



## Popeye

Only knew 2 as I had read the books, never watched any of those movies. Seen bits and pieces of a couple of them.

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 90 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 410


----------



## Captain Ahab

flounderhead59 said:


> esquired,
> 
> do you get a lot of comments sent to you about the click here on your signature? I fell for it.



Did it work?


----------



## Popeye

esquired said:


> Did it work?



Sure it worked... It made me click there several times. It didn't take me anywhere though.


----------



## Captain Ahab

I fixed it for you!


----------



## Waterwings

:shock: ](*,) The only one I actually knew was #10. The others were all guesses ! :-k 



Questions correct: 3 / 10
You took 61 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 239


----------



## Popeye

esquired said:


> I fixed it for you!



You slay me.


----------



## Popeye

esquired, 
Ummm... I clicked there.  I touch the paint to see if the wet paint sign is right or not too. :?


----------



## Popeye

I only guessed on one, the island one. 

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 52 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 948


----------



## Captain Ahab

flounderhead59 said:


> esquired,
> Ummm... I clicked there.  I touch the paint to see if the wet paint sign is right or not too. :?


----------



## Popeye

Good start for the new year. Guessed on the chipmunk one though. Should have been wearing my glasses so I could have read it faster.

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 74 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 926


----------



## Captain Ahab

4th Place for "Mr. Click here" not too shabby.

I am in 1st as of now, OH YEA~!


----------



## Waterwings

Well, I didn't doubt I would get the first one wrong (being color blind sucks, lol). Then I miss-clicked on another question one and got it wrong. At least my score today was better than the other day.  . Temporarily in 12th place now, lol.


Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 54 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 746


----------



## Popeye

DOH, did it again. Had the right answer and changed it. I knew the repunzel one, but noooo.... had to second guess myself. Oh well, if I have to be second at least it's behind esquired

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 82 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 818


----------



## Waterwings

Okay, it's official........I'm an idiot :roll: 
:lol: 

Questions correct: 3 / 10
You took 86 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 214


----------



## Popeye

Greg,
Actually I guessed at most of them and was surprised to only see on red mark. Of course it had to be on one that I knew and changed my answer. Why do I do that?


----------



## Popeye

Well that sukked. My computer at werk locked up on me and I had to reboot it. Then I got distracted with werk stuff (hate it when that happens) and I guess my time was still clicking cause it said I took 2004 seconds. Guess I'll have to do these from home from now on. Knew 5 for sure thought I knew a 6th and guessed on the rest.

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took *2204* seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 300


----------



## Popeye

dammit, dammit, dammit. I did it again. changed an answer, when I had it right the first time

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 98 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 802


----------



## bcritch

flounderhead59 said:


> dammit, dammit, dammit. I did it again. changed an answer, when I had it right the first time
> 
> Questions correct: 9 / 10
> You took 98 seconds to complete this quiz.
> Total score: 802



Flounderhead DON'T CHANGE YOUR ANSWERS ](*,)


----------



## bcritch

I was on the phone and taking the quiz yesterday when my ISP dropped. I went back in last night to retake the quiz and I got a 7 out of 10 and 27,000+ seconds to answer with a score of 100 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## redbug

I did the same thing today change the answer......


oh well


Wayne


----------



## Popeye

I should have changed my answer this time. My second guess would have gave me 10/10

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 62 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 838


----------



## Captain Ahab

flounderhead59 said:


> I should have changed my answer this time. My second guess would have gave me 10/10
> 
> Questions correct: 9 / 10
> You took 62 seconds to complete this quiz.
> Total score: 838



If you played earlier in the day you would be in 1st place - you are tied, just scored your points later.

Get out of bed and play 1st next time.

Oh yeah, click here for the correct answers.


----------



## Popeye

esquired said:


> Oh yeah, click here for the correct answers.



:lol: :lol: You slay me :lol: :lol:


----------



## Waterwings

Did a little better this time around  . Missed the one concerning the fish tank :roll: 

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 56 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 844


----------



## Popeye

Hurray! Managed to be one of the first to play so now I'm in first. That won't last long as someone else will read and answer faster.

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 56 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 944


----------



## Popeye

Got hammered on that one

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 110 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 390


----------



## Waterwings

Didn't fare much better myself, lol. :roll: 

Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took 126 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 274


----------



## alumacraftjoe

6/10 128 seconds.... the real sorry thing is the ones I thought I knew were wrong and I got lucky on a couple of guesses.


----------



## Waterwings

Yep, the History catagory whooped me! Crap, I can't remember stuff I did last week, much less a looonggg time ago, lol.


----------



## Popeye

That stuff wasn't really history in my opinion, unless you mean that because I might have been taught about compound sentences in *MY* history. Painters? To me history is world history stuff.


----------



## redbug

to get questions on world history Esquired would need to change the topic to the obvious choice .... food 
these quizzes are all screwed up. if you go for tv all you get are deepspace 9 and star trek questions''


----------



## Popeye

Guessed a lot. Waffled between two answers and picked the wrong one, Should have changed my answer on that one but I decided to not do that anymore.

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 112 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 588


----------



## Waterwings

Did a lot better today, but still not 100% :roll: 

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 132 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 768


----------



## alumacraftjoe

tough one for me today... only 6/10


----------



## redbug

alumacraftjoe said:


> tough one for me today... only 6/10



Just wait until friday.. sports aint what you think...

lol


----------



## Popeye

Can you tell I don't know squat about sports. Only knew two and guessed the rest. One of them was actully basic math.

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 93 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 407


----------



## Waterwings

Guessed at all but two of 'em myself. I don't keep up with sports so it was a toughy, but manged to SWAG my way through to:

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 74 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 526


----------



## Popeye

Not much of a card player and never even knew there was a LOTR monopoly game.

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 82 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 718


----------



## redbug

Went to the fishing expo yesterday followed by a trip to bps.. figured id make it home in time to make the Sat quiz...
got home with 45mins before the end logged on ..waiting for the site to load... bang some goofball hit the pole down the street shutting off my power for 3 hours... oh well... 7/10 for Sunday 
MORE MOVIES


----------



## Popeye

I guessed on 9 of them. Only KNEW the James Bond one for sure.

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 96 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 504


----------



## bcritch

I stink at movies. I only knew a couple and guessed at the rest. 5/10


----------



## Popeye

Finally, redemed myself.

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 71 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 929

Just edged out Redbug by 6 seconds


----------



## Popeye

3 out of 10. But I protest the first one (about conceling miltary equipment)


----------



## Popeye

3 out of 10. But I protest the first one (about conceling miltary equipment)


----------



## Popeye

Misread one answer so i would have gotten a total of 4 right. But I guessed on most of the rest.


----------



## redbug

flounderhead59 said:


> 3 out of 10. But I protest the first one (about conceling miltary equipment)



you cost me an answer!!!! I was thinking camo..but went another way when I read this...


----------



## Popeye

See, that's what I mean. The question was vague and ambiguous. I answered concealment because if you are hiding your equipment in a building is not camouflage, it’s concealment.


----------



## Waterwings

I guessed on every one of them. I don't care much for that catagory, lol.

Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took 83 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 317


----------



## Popeye

DAM DAM DAM,

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 65 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 435

two of my answers didn't stay clicked for some reason and I had them both correct. I would have posted a 7/10


----------



## slim357

played for the first time today went 6 for 10 (i think) But those soccer and hockey questions killed me, other than the one whats a hat trick


----------



## Waterwings

Score for today isn't worth a crap. I should know better than to play the Movie game: :roll: 

Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took 89 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 311


----------



## Captain Ahab

Waterwings said:


> Score for today isn't worth a crap. I should no better than to play the Movie game: :roll:
> 
> Questions correct: 4 / 10
> You took 89 seconds to complete this quiz.
> Total score: 311



You can blame Redbug - he like the movies so i leave it just for him


----------



## Captain Ahab

Oh, just checked, Redbug is, once again, dominating Movies


----------



## redbug

esquired said:


> Waterwings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Score for today isn't worth a crap. I should no better than to play the Movie game: :roll:
> 
> Questions correct: 4 / 10
> You took 89 seconds to complete this quiz.
> Total score: 311
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can blame Redbug - he like the movies so i leave it just for him
Click to expand...

Thank youoh great trivia leader !!!!

you DA MAN


----------



## Waterwings

Did much better today, but still missed one  

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 86 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 814


I like the _Tinboats.net_ graphic on the opening Trivia page, is that gonna be a new logo?


----------



## Popeye

Me too, Missed the T2 question for some stupid reason. Knew the answer, not sure why I clicked the one I did.

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 83 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 817


----------



## Waterwings

I missed the one about the dance.


----------



## redbug

I got 10/10 but way too slow I can't figure out how these guys can do the quiz in 40 seconds

Wayne


----------



## Waterwings

redbug said:


> I got 10/10...




You da man!  

I don't think I'll ever set that time record either , lol


----------



## Popeye

52 seconds was the fastest I've ever completed one of these quizes. Part of it was because I knew tha answers before I finished the questions on some of them and stopped reading the question... I guess a lot too.


----------



## Popeye

OMG!

I didn't know ANY of them. I guessed on 10 out of 10. Old baseball...Grrr. I hate baseball anyhow and old baseball is even worse.

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took 85 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 315


----------



## Waterwings

I don't keep up with baseball (old or new) so I'm not even gonna try.


----------



## Zman

I do know a decent amount of historical baseball junk, and I still struggled. Some of those were nuts!


----------



## Waterwings

I said what the heck, and went ahead and guessed at every one of them, lol. :lol: 

Questions correct: 3 / 10
You took 97 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 203


----------



## redbug

oh boy what fun!!! I am not a baseball fan and that old crap is way too much fun...


baseball sux!!!

2/10


----------



## Captain Ahab

redbug said:


> oh boy what fun!!! I am not a baseball fan and that old crap is way too much fun...
> 
> 
> baseball sux!!!
> 
> 2/10



Have no fear Redbug - baseball is gone and I will give an extra movie day


----------



## redbug

thanks buddy.. I dig up some slider hooks for ya!!!


----------



## Waterwings

> ...baseball is gone and I will give an extra movie day



:shock: Uh-oh!


----------



## Captain Ahab

redbug said:


> thanks buddy.. I dig up some slider hooks for ya!!!



Start digging!


----------



## Popeye

Oh jeez, I don't know which I dislike more, ancient history sports or forgettable, archaic and arcane movie trivia? I’m trying to play every day for the whole month… just to see.


----------



## Waterwings

Just did the History questions. I really took my time to look at the questions and answers. Still didn't know them all, but that didn't surprise me, lol. 

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 126 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 574


----------



## Popeye

Dave,
Why do you want us to call you an udder? You got some cow thing going on we need to know about? :lol:


----------



## Captain Ahab

flounderhead59 said:


> Dave,
> Why do you want us to call you an udder? You got some cow thing going on we need to know about? :lol:



It is just a little fetish - no harm done :lol:


----------



## Waterwings

Just did the animal quiz. _If_ I hadn't changed an answer I would have had a 10  

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 108 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 792


----------



## Popeye

I got the Collie one wrong, Who knew they could be trained to jump on a person?


----------



## Waterwings

I got the monitor one wrong.


----------



## little anth

tried it tobay got 8/10 not bad i guess


----------



## Waterwings

Same here. 

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 102 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 698


----------



## Popeye

I went 5/10. I feel so stoopid. :lol:


----------



## Waterwings

I think my guesses were better that average today. I guessed a bunch!


----------



## Popeye

This one was an easy one for a change.

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 44 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 956


----------



## Waterwings

I'll have to try it when I get home. It's blocked here at school. Must be something about the word "fun" in the title, lol.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Flounderhead is still winning!

WTG


----------



## Waterwings

In 21st place now, right behind alumacraftjoe!  . Missed the question about the coach. 


Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 96 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 804


----------



## redbug

I think flounderhead broke the site!!! 
I'm showing a server error anyone else able to log in?

Wayne


----------



## Popeye

Oh, I could just kick myself. Changed a right answer when I told myself I wouldn't do it any more. Went 9/10


----------



## Waterwings

I no speaky de foreign language :shock: 


Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 90 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 710


----------



## Waterwings

Tried the History one today (I should know better). :roll: 

Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took 135 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 265


----------



## redbug

After the quiz I took the little bus back to 3rd grade


----------



## Popeye

But look at the bright side, You're in the top 35


----------



## Waterwings

:shock: 

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 97 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 703


----------



## Captain Ahab

Man Redbug - I give you Movies and I even beat you.

Oh the shame  

Hey, have you played today?

https://my.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=62312


----------



## redbug

I feel stupid.. I knew the king one and changed it.. they were tough today....

Bad month so far


----------



## slim357

redbug said:


> I feel stupid.. I knew the king one and changed it.. they were tough today...


same here I also missed the one about arsenic and old lace, and ive seen that.


----------



## Waterwings

Questions correct: 3 / 10
You took 125 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 175


----------



## Popeye

Knew 6 and guessed 50/50 on the rest

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 91 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 709


----------



## Captain Ahab

Ah, it is that time again - cheaters on the trivia site.

I just banned some players, if you cannot get on let me know


----------



## slim357

lol if you find out who they are plz list the names so they can be publicly ridiculed.


----------



## Waterwings

Better than last time

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 112 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 688


----------



## Popeye

I had a hard time reading (and comprehending) the questions. Guess I should have more coffee.


----------



## redbug

I changed my answer on the first question to he correct answer then went back and changed it again getting it wrong and adding time what a tard

Wayne


----------



## slim357

i blew the first one too i prob picked the same guy as you


----------



## Popeye

I was 9/10 but DUM DUM me changed 3 answers so I ended up 6/10

](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,)


----------



## Waterwings

Did the dang History one _again_. Lots of guessing, but did better than expected.

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 118 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 682


----------



## Waterwings

Literature :shock: 

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 89 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 511


----------



## Popeye

Questions correct: 8 / 10 
You took 74 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 726

Dark Tower questions kicked my butt.


----------



## Waterwings

Yep, those were two of the four I missed


----------



## Popeye

A little slow but I got them

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 88 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 912


----------



## Popeye

Difficult movies today Went 5/10. Knew 2 and guessed the rest. I suppose I'll drop out of first today.


----------



## Popeye

WOW! I guessed on 4. Not even a SWG, just a pull it outta my butt guess.

Questions correct: 10 / 10 
You took 66 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 934


----------



## Waterwings

Only missed the Berry one  

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 108 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 792


----------



## Waterwings

Finally! Did some guessing of course  


Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 143 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 857


----------



## Popeye

I flip-flopped several times on the Hoffman one. As soon as I submitted my anwser I knew it was wrong and the light came on. Checked my answers and sure enuff, wrong.

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 106 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 794


----------



## Captain Ahab

flounderhead59 said:


> I flip-flopped several times on the Hoffman one. As soon as I submitted my anwser I knew it was wrong and the light came on. Checked my answers and sure enuff, wrong.
> 
> Questions correct: 9 / 10
> You took 106 seconds to complete this quiz.
> Total score: 794



Me too - I hate that


I knew that answer but had another mental breakdown


----------



## Popeye

I coulda been a contender... Well, at least until LOOPEY plays


----------



## Waterwings

Ugh! Guessed on a few...again

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 101 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 599


----------



## Popeye

Questions correct: 7 / 10 
You took 86 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 614

And when the answers came up I said to myself, "Self, I knew that. I can't belive I checked that answer.", to two of them.


----------



## Popeye

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 79 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 921

Had to guess on 3 and I still read too slow.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Just read the answers!

LOL


----------



## Popeye

In the Navy we used to say "When in doubt, Charlie out." And it's not the questions I have problems with, it's the answers. Sometimes none of them match the question (in my mind at least)


----------



## Captain Ahab

The trick is that if you have no idea - and will likely gues anyway, just guess quickly and move on. If I see show tunes pop up, I just pick one, any one and keep moving!

Who is Charlie?


----------



## Popeye

Navy uses phonetic alphabet
A = Alpha
B = Bravo
C = Charlie
and so on...

So the rumor was Letter C had more right answers than any other letter (don't believe this to be true personally) and if you didn't have a clue, guess letter C or, Charlie


----------



## Popeye

Well, that wasn't as painful as some have been.

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 53 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 947


----------



## Waterwings

Uggh, missed #9 & 10.

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 105 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 695


----------



## Waterwings

General Knowledge!? It whooped me, lol.

Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took 130 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 270


----------



## Popeye

Questions correct: 10 / 10 
You took 136 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 864

A couple of questions kicked my butt because of the way the were worded.


----------



## Waterwings

Dang, you're doing good!


----------



## Waterwings

History catagory: Difficult

Even guessing didn't help, lol :? 

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 147 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 353


----------



## Popeye

I took a long time on 3 of them and I was sure I was going to miss them. Loopey will prolly beat me anyhow.


----------



## Popeye

Why is it that I can't leave well enuff alone? Changed an answer when I knew it was right. I knew it was right and then re-read the question interpreted it differently the second time and second guessed myself so I changed it. Wasted like 5 seconds and got it wrong. 

I know, I know... :-({|=


----------



## Waterwings

Dang, missed #8.

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 92 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 808


----------



## Popeye

More hard movie stuff. Waffled on one and just didn't know the other.

Questions correct: 8 / 10 
You took 76 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 724


----------



## Waterwings

The movies (and other catagories, lol) usually whoop me.


Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 135 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 565


----------



## Waterwings

Dang, missed the mirror one :roll: 

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 84 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 816


----------



## FishingCop

Whoopie do, 10 for 10 and I beat esquired again (second time in two months) I'm on a steak :lol: :lol: :lol: 

1. RnRCircus + 30 pts 10! 57 943 
2. ouachita + 27 pts 10! 66 934 
3. Barony + 24 pts 10! 68 932 
4. shizzy + 23 pts 10! 68 932 
*5. fishingcop + 21 pts 10! 82 918* 
6. Defiant + 20 pts 10! 100 900 
7. esquired + 18 pts 9 44 856


----------



## Waterwings

8) . Let's not forget, me and flounderhead are #15 and #21, lol :lol: . But I know flounderhead will pass me real soon, lol


----------



## FishingCop

You guys always beat me - I take way too long most of the time. I'm just gloating that I beat esquired once again..... :wink:


----------



## Waterwings

My batting avg hasn't been to good lately. I feel good when I get at least 8 right, lol


----------



## Popeye

Waterwings said:


> Dang, missed the mirror one



Mirror one? I don't think we all get the same questions.

I missed one about Sodom and Gamorah and one about the soccer world cup. I knew the S&G answer, just clicked the wrong circle


----------



## Waterwings

flounderhead59 said:


> Waterwings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dang, missed the mirror one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mirror one? I don't think we all get the same questions.
> 
> I missed one about Sodom and Gamorah and one about the soccer world cup. I knew the S&G answer, just clicked the wrong circle
Click to expand...


I didn't have the same questions as you either. I thought we all did the same questions on the same day :-k


----------



## Waterwings

2 of them I should have known, 1 was pure guesswork.


Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 116 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 584


----------



## Waterwings

Had a lot of guesswork going on again :roll: 

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 105 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 595


----------



## Waterwings

Dang, just checked and for some weird reason I'm [currently] in 6th place! :shock: . I look at it as being in the top 10, lol :lol:


----------



## Waterwings

Just played the Animals game.

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 98 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 802


----------



## Popeye

I can't believe I go the pengiun one wrong! Stupid me, looked at the question, KNEW the answer, SAW the correct answer and picked the wrong one. Stupid, stupid, stupid 

Questions correct: 9 / 10 
You took 61 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 839


----------



## Waterwings

I missed the cocker spaniel one :roll:


----------



## Captain Ahab

Movies for Redbug today!

Study up


----------



## Waterwings

Well, I hope redbug does better than I did. I was doing a lot of guessing! :lol: 

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 114 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 486


----------



## Popeye

Movie trivia bites

Questions correct: 7 / 10 
You took 73 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 627


----------



## Waterwings

Not too bad.......but not 100% :roll: 

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 108 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 792


----------



## Waterwings

Well, the description did state that today's game was Difficult:


Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 122 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 378


----------



## Popeye

Yeah, I only got 4 right and guessed at them too. I think there was one or two I knew, can't remember, blocking the pain. :lol:


----------



## Waterwings

> I think there was one or two I knew, can't remember, blocking the pain.




yep, same here, lol


----------



## Popeye

Maybe David will do something nice and make tomorrows quiz easier like movies or something.


----------



## Waterwings

Sounds good to me


----------



## Captain Ahab

flounderhead59 said:


> Maybe David will do something nice and make tomorrows quiz easier like movies or something.



This just in "_Hell Freezes over, more at 11_"


No way!


----------



## Waterwings

esquired said:


> flounderhead59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe David will do something nice and make tomorrows quiz easier like movies or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This just in "_Hell Freezes over, more at 11_"
> 
> 
> No way!
Click to expand...


:shock: :lol:


----------



## Captain Ahab

Just for that stuff I, Ruler of the Trivia and all things Trivial, changed my Signature!

Anyway, lets get some new blood in the game, I am tired of getting beaten by the same people


----------



## Popeye

esquired said:


> Beat Flounder's Score at Trivia



RIGHT! I scored a 4! Don't set the bar too high.


----------



## Hooked

my first go at this

7/10
77 sec
623 points


----------



## Waterwings

Decent score and good time!


----------



## Waterwings

Due to the difficulty level catagory I did better: 


Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 81 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 919


----------



## Popeye

I hear that. Yesterday was 4/10

Questions correct: 10 / 10 
You took 46 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 954


----------



## Nickk

flounderhead59 said:


> I hear that. Yesterday was 4/10
> 
> Questions correct: 10 / 10
> You took 46 seconds to complete this quiz.
> Total score: 954



damn, someone interrupted me:

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 93 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 907

:lol:


----------



## Popeye

we should enjoy the 10/10 victory today as Dave will probably change tomorrows topic to "Extinct Science Fiction Animals 12: Super Impossible" or something like that :lol:


----------



## Waterwings

flounderhead59 said:


> we should enjoy the 10/10 victory today as Dave will probably change tomorrows topic to "Extinct Science Fiction Animals 12: Super Impossible" or something like that :lol:



:shock:


----------



## Captain Ahab

flounderhead59 said:


> we should enjoy the 10/10 victory today as Dave will probably change tomorrows topic to "Extinct Science Fiction Animals 12: Super Impossible" or something like that :lol:



How did you know?

Friday is: "Latin" All questions are written in Latin


----------



## Popeye

Et tu, Brute? Quare would vos operor is?


----------



## Popeye

Uresay opehay it'sway otnay Igpay Atinlay


----------



## Popeye

Questions correct: 9 / 10 
You took 49 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 851

NASCAR! Stupid nascar question. That's a bigger waste of time than watching baseball. They're making a left turn! They're making another left turn! They're making another left turn! Wonder what they're gonna do next?


----------



## redbug

flounderhead59 said:


> Questions correct: 9 / 10
> You took 49 seconds to complete this quiz.
> Total score: 851
> 
> NASCAR! Stupid nascar question. That's a bigger waste of time than watching baseball. They're making a left turn! They're making another left turn! They're making another left turn! Wonder what they're gonna do next?


wreck crash spin smash flip... then left turn left turn


----------



## Waterwings

Was doing good until I got to the one about the rock drummer :roll: 

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 75 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 825


----------



## Popeye

Too bad we couldn't have swapped questions. I might have known the drummer and you prolly know who Alan Kulwicki is/was.


----------



## Waterwings

flounderhead59 said:


> Too bad we couldn't have swapped questions. I might have known the drummer and you prolly know who Alan Kulwicki is/was.



His name doesn't ring a bell. I'll find out though


----------



## Waterwings

Well, this morning's game was interesting. I need to go back to bed :shock: 

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 108 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 392


----------



## Waterwings

Dang, outguessed myself again. Should've stuck with my original choices.

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 103 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 497


----------



## Popeye

BASEBALL!!!

Questions correct: 7 / 10 
You took 39 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 661 

The only reason I did it so fast is because I hade to guess on 9 of them. I knew the one that asked whos last name didn't start with the letter "G" and then they listed three names starting with "G" and one with an "F". That one actually took me few seconds as I thought it was a trick question.


----------



## redbug

I have never been a baseball fan It is to boring for me.. If i want to watch grass grow for a couple of hours I'll sit on my deck..


----------



## Waterwings

If it's baseball today I'm not even gonna try it. I know I'll crash & burn on that catagory, lol.


----------



## Popeye

What's the saying? It's better to have crashed and burned than to never have crashed... No wait, that's not it. :lol:


----------



## redbug

Waterwings said:


> If it's baseball today I'm not even gonna try it. I know I'll crash & burn on that catagory, lol.


Baseball was on there before and the number of guys that played was a lot lower that other days 
unless your a stats geek its not much fun..
How about tv commercials?


----------



## Captain Ahab

You make up the questions and answers and I will put up TV commercials. There is no pre-made category for that.


And this is easy Baseball - heck I got 9 out of 10


----------



## Popeye

esquired said:


> And this is easy Baseball - heck I got 9 out of 10



Well actually you got 8 right unless you were also playing as revrat, mtpleasantmako or CastanBlast. Still, it's better than my 7. Looks like I shot my wad last month.


----------



## redbug

esquired said:


> You make up the questions and answers and I will put up TV commercials. There is no pre-made category for that.
> 
> 
> And this is easy Baseball - heck I got 9 out of 10



Oops I was looking at the other tournies on the site and one was listed as tv commercials so I thought they had 1..


----------



## Waterwings

Well, I took the plunge. All guessing.

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 108 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 492


----------



## Popeye

WW,
See, that's just crashing... No fire.


----------



## Waterwings

flounderhead59 said:


> WW,
> See, that's just crashing... No fire.



No pain, no gain, lol


----------



## FishingCop

Can't believe it...10 for 10 - 3rd time ever  Some good guesses for me today... Also, getting done a little faster since I figued out I can scroll down with the little wheel on my mouse instead of moving to the side to click and drag down the page!!! I'm learning. Oh yeah, beat Esquired for the 3rd time in my trivia playing history    

1. exgolfer + 28 pts 10! 38 962 
2. ouachita + 25 pts 10! 42 958 
3. revrat + 22 pts 10! 43 957 
4. CastanBlast + 21 pts 10! 52 948 
5. raxarsr + 20 pts 10! 56 944 
6. rodge + 18 pts 10! 65 935 
*7. fishingcop + 17 pts 10! 73 927 *
8. cretin + 15 pts 10! 100 900 
9. Brother-In-Law + 14 pts 10! 109 891 
10. flounderhead59 + 13 pts 9 42 858 
11. RnRCircus + 6 pts 9 66 834 
12. tunaboy + 6 pts 9 89 811 
13. taztoon + 6 pts 9 94 806 
14. esquired + 6 pts 8 40 760


----------



## Captain Ahab

FishingCop said:


> Can't believe it...10 for 10 - 3rd time ever  Some good guesses for me today... Also, getting done a little faster since I figued out I can scroll down with the little wheel on my mouse instead of moving to the side to click and drag down the page!!! I'm learning. Oh yeah, beat Esquired for the 3rd time in my trivia playing history
> 
> 1. exgolfer + 28 pts 10! 38 962
> 2. ouachita + 25 pts 10! 42 958
> 3. revrat + 22 pts 10! 43 957
> 4. CastanBlast + 21 pts 10! 52 948
> 5. raxarsr + 20 pts 10! 56 944
> 6. rodge + 18 pts 10! 65 935
> *7. fishingcop + 17 pts 10! 73 927 *
> 8. cretin + 15 pts 10! 100 900
> 9. Brother-In-Law + 14 pts 10! 109 891
> 10. flounderhead59 + 13 pts 9 42 858
> 11. RnRCircus + 6 pts 9 66 834
> 12. tunaboy + 6 pts 9 89 811
> 13. taztoon + 6 pts 9 94 806
> 14. esquired + 6 pts 8 40 760



Use the up and down keys and you will go even faster!

Good job!


----------



## FishingCop

Thanks Esquired, you guys know all the tricks - if I keep listening to you, I might become a computer dummy (instead of a computer illiterate)  I guess that would be a step up????

BTW, I'm certainly not picking on you, just that from the beginning you've always had high scores and low times - I take it as a real accomplishment to beat your score (I'd probably p-- my pants if I ever beat your time) :lol: 

The one thing I would never ever attempt to beat you at is your famous "Esquired Smiles" when you post fish pictures :lol: :lol: (I guess you'd call them smiles?????? ) and, you're certainly the master!!!


----------



## Captain Ahab

FishingCop - I did not think you were picking on me - at least not anymore then everyone else. And we will go fish together, I will teach you my tricks to crazy smiles - mostly, you need to be crazy happy while fishing, i always am!


----------



## Waterwings

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 69 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 731


----------



## FishingCop

Esquired - thanks for the invite, I'll take you up on it if ever I get out east. I think I'll skip the "crazy smiles" tricks if you don't mind  I will, however, be "crazy happy" with you on the water :lol: :lol:


----------



## Popeye

esquired said:


> Use the up and down keys and you will go even faster!



Up key, down key, Tab key, Trackball rollerball, right button, left button, center scroller wheel... It's all so confusing. Can i just get a quiz with all the CORRECT answers already filled in for me? Dave, you sure jinxed me with that beat Flounder's score challenge. :lol:


----------



## Captain Ahab

Flounder - I removed the jinx!


----------



## Waterwings

Well, that was fun :shock: 


Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took 103 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 297
[/img]


----------



## FishingCop

Okay, I'm not sure what just happened, but I went from 10 out of 10 correct, to only one out of 10 correct. I think I got jinxed by someone????? (sweet talking Esquied perhaps??)

Oh well, all this page up/page down, scroll, etc. stuff has got me trying to get a better time and took me away from answering the questions correctly me thinks.....

Actually, I really blew it today - only one correct :roll: :roll: :evil: My worst score ever!!!!

Better luck tomorrow...... I hope?????


----------



## Popeye

Maybe when he lifted my jinx, you got it? Maybe I'll do better tomorrow?


----------



## FishingCop

Floundrhead, I think you're right about the jinx..... l think we shoud just ignore Esquied from now on - he's ruled for long enough. Time for us peons to take over I think - how about it, all for one, one for all - against Esquied..... see if he can with stand our wrath :twisted: :twisted:  :lol:


----------



## Captain Ahab

I will Never surrender!


----------



## FishingCop

esquired said:


> I will Never surrender!



Ah, a worthy opponent  

FYI, that page down stuff does work better, but I missed answering a question cause it passed one up  But it definately cut down my time.


----------



## Popeye

Lots of 10's today. I use a trackball and use the roller on it. I are talented, cuz I can scroll and read and guess wrong all at the same time.


Questions correct: 10 / 10 
You took 42 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 958


----------



## Popeye

Missed a very easy one due to the vapor lock on my brain this morning. Shoulda, coulda, woulda had a 9/10. Them's the breaks. :? 

Questions correct: 8 / 10 
You took 41 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 759


----------



## Popeye

That one made my brain hurt. I knew ONE! and guessed on nine. Pretty tough all around as top score has only 7 right.

Questions correct: 3 / 10 
You took 89 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 211


----------



## Waterwings

Guessed on everyone of 'em :lol: 

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 80 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 520


----------



## FishingCop

Well, it is only 8:50 am here in the midwest so I certainly don't expect my score to hold up very long. But I'll bask in my glory of 10/10 and on top of the list (for now)   

*1. fishingcop + 17 pts 10! 77 923 *
2. mercerm  + 15 pts 10! 81 919 
3. revrat + 14 pts 10! 89 911 
4. njmello + 13 pts 10! 90 910 
5. luvhuntn + 12 pts 10! 90 910 
6. esquired + 11 pts 9 51 849 
7. RnRCircus + 10 pts 9 53 847 
8. btk + 9 pts 9 53 847 
9. redbug + 9 pts 9 65 835 
10. cretin + 8 pts 9 68 832


----------



## redbug

good job i missed a question.. must have scrolled past it oh well better luck on tues
Wayne


----------



## Waterwings

Two of them really threw me.


Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 74 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 726


----------



## Popeye

Who the heck knows where any of those soccers teams in England play?

Questions correct: 9 / 10 
You took 62 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 838


----------



## Waterwings

Today: 

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 81 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 519


:roll:


----------



## Popeye

Those were pretty easy. Had to guess on the last one, but common sense prevailed on that one

Questions correct: 10 / 10 
You took 44 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 956


----------



## Popeye

38 seconds! WOW Dave, way to rip through them. And I thought I was blazing with my 44 seconds.


----------



## FishingCop

flounderhead59 said:


> 38 seconds! WOW Dave, way to rip through them. And I thought I was blazing with my 44 seconds.



Yeah, Dave's the man!!! How come I got 44 seconds too and you got one more point than me??? I should have gotten a bonus - I think that's the first time under 60 seconds for me :lol:


----------



## Waterwings

Finally, even though it was catagorized as easy, but my times still suck :roll: 

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 82 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 918


----------



## Popeye

I tried to go too fast. Mis-clicked 2 and mis read 1. Should have had all three of those.    


Questions correct: 5 / 10 
You took 52 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 448


----------



## Waterwings

Well, that sucked. Can't believe I missed the one about Ashley Judd. The rest involved a lot of guessing, lol.

Questions correct: 3 / 10
You took 98 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 202


----------



## Popeye

Just not my day for religeous questions.

Questions correct: 7 / 10 
You took 73 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 627


----------



## Waterwings

Mine neither. My brother and I used to play hooky from Catechism (sp) class, lol :roll: 


Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 88 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 712


----------



## Popeye

Got lucky with some easy Baseball questions

Questions correct: 10 / 10 
You took 47 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 953

A couple were plain ol' common sense and didn't even have to think baseball at all.


----------



## Waterwings

I can't believe I actually knew them all ! :shock: 

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 60 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 940


----------



## Popeye

David beat me by a second

Questions correct: 10 / 10 
You took 43 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 957


----------



## Waterwings

I just wish I could get the [correct] answers in those times, lol


----------



## Waterwings

So much for my perfect score the other day, lol :lol: 


Questions correct: 3 / 10
You took 96 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 204


----------



## Popeye

Actually I was 10/10 10 guesses/10 questions

Questions correct: 3 / 10 
You took 54 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 216


----------



## Waterwings

> You took 54 seconds to complete this quiz.




54 seconds! You've got to slow down. When I get a low score it's because I've taken my time in getting them wrong, and really thought about which ones I don't have a clue about, lol. If you slow down you get to savor the feeling of how misearbly you know you're gonna mess up the quiz, lol


----------



## Popeye

It's more like pulling off a bandage... Do it fast, get it over with and suffer less. Besides, that was slowed down. Yesterday I did it in 43 seconds.


----------



## Popeye

Some pretty easy ones today.

Questions correct: 10 / 10 
You took 37 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 963


----------



## Waterwings

I'm at work now and unable to give it a try. Trivia site is blocked :roll:


----------



## Waterwings

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 96 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 704


----------



## Popeye

Read the question, read the answers, choose the _CORRECT_ answer, clicked the _WRONG_ answer. Dum, Dum, Dum

Questions correct: 9 / 10 
You took 49 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 851


----------



## Waterwings

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 75 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 525


----------



## Popeye

Some toughy ones today. Of the three I missed upon reflection I should have gotten at least one of them right. Trying to stuck with initial thought though.

Questions correct: 7 / 10 
You took 55 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 645


----------



## Waterwings

Tough ain't the word, lol :lol: 

Questions correct: 3 / 10
You took 102 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 198


----------



## Popeye

Baseball - Need I say more?

Questions correct: 8 / 10 
You took 63 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 737


----------



## Popeye

I thought I was gonna have 1st locked up today. btk snuck under my time by 1 second

Questions correct: 10 / 10 
You took 36 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 964


----------



## Waterwings

Well, I kept changing a couple that I'd already guessed at, and of course the first choice was the correct one :roll: 


Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 102 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 498


----------



## Waterwings

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 84 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 716


----------



## Popeye

I can't read fast enuf to beat that 30 seconds makomadness got.

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 40 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 960


----------



## Captain Ahab

flounderhead59 said:


> I can't read fast enuf to beat that 30 seconds makomadness got.
> 
> Questions correct: 10 / 10
> You took 40 seconds to complete this quiz.
> Total score: 960



MakoMaddnes is the true enigma of the trivia game, he will be at the bottom, and I mean way at the bottom for weeks and then he pulls a crazy good score - he says it is luck, and I know he does not cheat, maybe he has a 4th grade neighbor take it for him?


----------



## Popeye

I mixed them up, mtpleasantmako did it in 30 seconds. That's just 3 seconds per question to read and comprehend the question (my biggest problem) and click the right answer. I'd need like 10,000 mg of Ginko a day to think that fast. But you're right makomaddness does that sometimes too.


----------



## Waterwings

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 86 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 714


----------



## Waterwings

Whew, talk about guessing! Maybe I should have taken foreign languages in school :roll: 

Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took 94 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 306


----------



## Popeye

Second place 2 seconds out from 1st.

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 90 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 810

Colors are better today Dave. Yesterday they hurt to look at. Old eyes you know. :lol:


----------



## Captain Ahab

I changed up a few categories - you guys should like these

RNR will complain, but what else is new?????

Still looking for the perfect category for Mr. Flounder


----------



## Popeye

Not sure what category that was but it wasn't history, that's for sure. Had 3 foreign language, 2 word definition, 3 musical/Broadway and 1 about a Famous painter. One “could” have been historical in nature.

Questions correct: 9 / 10 
You took 78 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 822

Not blaming you, Dave. I know you don't write them or title the topic. And what's with the occasional question about submitting questions to the trivia game or contacting the triva editor/moderator?

BTW, I like the colors today, yesterday wasn't bad either. That yellow was harsh.


----------



## Captain Ahab

I have never submitted a question - but feel free. 

The categories suck, and I pay all that money for this  

I have no idea why those questions come up in History

i will make a few more changes

And, if the colors bother you I suggest shutting you eyes before playing - you are in 1st place today


----------



## redbug

I am starting to wonder i founder and r&r are related.... he always biches about what is hstory 
every question you mentioned was history!! not the history I studied but sill history. Colors are much better but the urine color was okay too


----------



## Popeye

Not sure how the foreign language or definition questions could be confused for history.

For instance if someone says one thing in one language/counrty what does it mean in another language or if given a definition and you are asked what word is being defined, those aren't history.

Perhaps by a stretch you could say that musical/Broadway and Famous painter questions could be historical in nature. 

Maybe I'm just getting grumpy in my old age.


----------



## redbug

flounderhead59 said:


> Not sure how the foreign language or definition questions could be confused for history.
> 
> For instance if someone says one thing in one language/counrty what does it mean in another language or if given a definition and you are asked what word is being defined, those aren't history.
> 
> Perhaps by a stretch you could say that musical/Broadway and Famous painter questions could be historical in nature.
> 
> Maybe I'm just getting grumpy in my old age.



Many years ago(history) someone made up their language and the definitions of the words.. :wink: :wink: 

like esquired says the categories suck.


----------



## Popeye

Now that's a real stretch. :lol: :lol:


----------



## redbug

Yepp and its getting old don't be surprised if we dont see a world history question on it in the next few weeks.. 
Wayne


----------



## Waterwings

Well, my guesssing was much better today, lol.

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 92 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 608


----------



## Popeye

Fast enuf for 1st place... for now.
I'm sure it won't stand.

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 51 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 949

Thanks for the picture Dave, but my screen name comes from the fish.


----------



## Waterwings

I think the more of these I do, the dumber I get, lol 

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 113 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 487


----------



## Popeye

I should've played earlier. Tied times goes to whoever got their first. Coulda, Shoulda, Woulda.

Questions correct: 10 / 10 
You took 39 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 961


----------



## Popeye

My reign might be coming to an end.

Questions correct: 5 / 10 
You took 78 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 422


----------



## Popeye

I really like it when the questions are short and the answers are short and obvious. It's the reading part that slows me down

Questions correct: 10 / 10 
You took 30 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 970


----------



## Waterwings

My time sux as usual...................but my score is better.  

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 86 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 914


----------



## Popeye

I'm sure someone will beat my time today

Questions correct: 10 / 10 
You took 45 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 955


----------



## Waterwings

Had a good score today, time still sux:

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 83 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 917


----------



## Waterwings

Today :roll: 

Questions correct: 3 / 10
You took 94 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 206


----------



## Popeye

I just want to know why I get the sheep question?  

Questions correct: 8 / 10 
You took 79 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 721


----------



## Popeye

I even missed a question I had seen before.

Questions correct: 6 / 10 
You took 80 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 520


----------



## Waterwings

Lots of guessing involved.

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 97 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 703


----------



## Captain Ahab

None of my questions (we all get slightly different questions) had anything to do with History - I am killing that category and putting in something more obscure


----------



## Waterwings

esquired said:


> ...I am killing that category and putting in something more obscure



Uh-oh! :shock: 


That history stuff was an a$$ kicker for sure :twisted:


----------



## redbug

so I can play without cheating I figured my password out?


----------



## Captain Ahab

redbug said:


> so I can play without cheating I figured my password out?



If you are cheating you are worse at that then you are at Trivia


----------



## Popeye

At least I didn't have a sheep question this time and one was about a painting by Rembrandt or some other old historical painter dude.


----------



## Popeye

I really like it when who ever writes these questions gives "All of these" as an answer choice. That plus the "which continent WON'T you find this animal" questions.


Questions correct: 10 / 10 
You took 37 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 963


----------



## Captain Ahab

37 Seconds - great job Flounder!!!!

*

We need some more players - here is the Link:*

https://my.funtrivia.com/tournament/Fishin-Fanatics-Trivia-62312.html


----------



## Waterwings

Thought I'd hosed a couple, but my guesses were correct  

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 78 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 922


----------



## Popeye

Where are all the other players that do play regularly from? Not all of them are tin boaters are they?


----------



## Waterwings

flounderhead59 said:


> Where are all the other players that do play regularly from? Not all of them are tin boaters are they?



Occasionally I'll see a familiar name from here, but there are a lot of names I don't recognize.


----------



## Captain Ahab

flounderhead59 said:


> Where are all the other players that do play regularly from? Not all of them are tin boaters are they?



Most are friends that I fish with - a lot are from a local Salt Water forum


----------



## Waterwings

Well, I went from 3rd place to 7th fairly quick, lol. 

flounderhead is still in the lead!


----------



## Waterwings

Okay, moved down to 9th, lol. Here's a cut & paste from the Trivia board. Recognize more members playing today. Thanks! 8) . Highlighted the ones I recognize as members here (hope I didn't miss anyone).

1. *flounderhead59* 
2. *redbug* 
3. bigpondonly 
4. rodge 
5. *esquired* 
6. btk 
7. tunaboy 
8. bigguy2 
9. *Waterwings* 
10. *shizzy* 
11. mtpleasantmako 
12. raxarsr 
13. *justfishn* 
14. tsuriya 
15. CastanBlast 
16. steve 
17. *oollie * 
18. *slim357* 
19. *zum* 
20. MCS 
21. *ouachita * 
22. *fishingcop * 
23. *whj812* 
24. *Defiant* 
25. mercerm 
26. *jkbirocz* 
27. grady268 
28. *pt0872*


----------



## E-Rawk

I Failed at today's subject. 3/10 in like 10000 seconds :shock:


----------



## redbug

Je ne peux pas croire que j'ai manqué le frenh questions!

Wayne


----------



## Waterwings

My guessing is getting better :lol: , now I'm just waiting for flounderhead to shoot me out of the water, lol  


Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 77 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 823


----------



## Popeye

WW, your 1st place stands. Fortunately I had 4 years of French I in high school or I wouldn't have gotten as many as I did.

Questions correct: 9 / 10 
You took 83 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 817


----------



## Waterwings

flounderhead59 said:


> WW, your 1st place stands...



Miracles never cease, lol. :shock: . I'd try the one for today, but here at work the Trivia thing is blocked. Go figure, something educational is blocked by a school :roll:


----------



## Waterwings

Okay, it [1st place] was fun while it lasted, lol. :lol: 


Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 107 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 593


----------



## E-Rawk

I got them all right today, that was an easy one this time around.


----------



## Waterwings

Geez, I knew them all! Thank goodness for some easy ones, lol. I still take too much time reading and thinking about the questions :roll: 

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 70 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 930


----------



## E-Rawk

9/10 today


----------



## Waterwings

Pure guessing today, lol! 


Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 118 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 382


----------



## Popeye

Every answer I gave was a complete and total guess. Currently 4th place

Questions correct: 4 / 10 
You took 97 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 293

Couldn't play yesterday because the site was down.


----------



## E-Rawk

Holy Crap!

Player Award Correct Seconds	Score
1. E-Rawk + 17 pts 6 94 506

Pure Guesses I swear


----------



## Popeye

E-Rawk said:


> Pure Guesses I swear



Either that or you are an Aussie in disguise.


----------



## Waterwings

Whew, talk about guessing! :-k 

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 85 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 515


----------



## Popeye

Greg,

Another 1st place in your future? How many times did the Navy send you to Australia? I never got to go but wanted to.


----------



## Waterwings

flounderhead59 said:


> Greg,
> 
> Another 1st place in your future? How many times did the Navy send you to Australia? I never got to go but wanted to.



Maybe 1st place for a day, perhaps, lol.

Never did a WestPac, but I would have liked to


----------



## Waterwings

Okay, back to my usual scores and times, lol

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 85 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 415


----------



## Waterwings

Today: 

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 98 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 402


----------



## Popeye

Did you see my whopping score?

Questions correct: 2 / 10
You took 56 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 144

I would have been better off not reading them, clicking the first answer to each question and submitting that. Probably would have done as well (or better) but my time would have been AWESOME.


----------



## Waterwings

flounderhead59 said:


> Did you see my whopping score?
> 
> Questions correct: 2 / 10
> You took 56 seconds to complete this quiz.
> Total score: 144
> 
> I would have been better off not reading them, clicking the first answer to each question and submitting that. Probably would have done as well (or better) but my time would have been AWESOME.



I did that with a couple...well maybe more, and my time still sucked, lol. I hate tests, lol!


----------



## E-Rawk

I don't like Europe, I missed all of them today


----------



## Popeye

I hate Europe. I hate soccer questions. I hate the morons that write these quizzes that think just because the question is about a European soccer team from 1935 it should be included.

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 73 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 427


----------



## Waterwings

Dang, all guessing. I've got a headache now :shock: 


Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 88 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 512


----------



## Waterwings

Back in my groove, lol :roll: 

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 60 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 440


----------



## Waterwings

Today:

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 91 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 609


----------



## Captain Ahab

I will make the questions harder if you like :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Waterwings

esquired said:


> I will make the questions harder if you like :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:



:shock: Nah, we're doing okay the way it is, lol. But thanks for the offer


----------



## Popeye

esquired said:


> I will make the questions harder if you like :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:



I thought you already did that.

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 62 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 638


----------



## Waterwings

Today:

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 106 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 594


----------



## Popeye

I had a couple of those questions the last time we did Australia

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 68 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 732


----------



## Waterwings

Last time I'm "going" to Australia, lol :shock: 


Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took 85 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 315


----------



## Waterwings

Whew! I'm in the lead..........for last place now, lol ! :lol: 


Questions correct: 1 / 10
You took 84 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 16


----------



## Waterwings

Okay, I'm not going to Australia or the UK "games" anymore, lol

Questions correct: 3 / 10
You took 100 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 200


----------



## Popeye

Surprise, surprise, surprise. A couple WWII questions, some British TV (thank you mom for watching thoses English sitcoms on PBS), a 1960's British music question and NO soccer questions.

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 70 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 630


----------



## Waterwings

:roll: :shock: 

Questions correct: 3 / 10
You took 107 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 193


----------



## Popeye

I think that was the worst I've ever done. 6 questions were soccer and one of them was not even European, it was South American.


Questions correct: 2 / 10
You took 122 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 78


----------



## Waterwings

Mine had a lot of foreign language.


----------



## Popeye

if it weren't for the 2 French questions I would have scored a 0 / 10... I did take 4 years of French I in high school, ya know.


----------



## Waterwings

Today:

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 92 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 608


----------



## Popeye

I would've had them all if it weren't for that darn Dewey Decimal System

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 76 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 824


----------



## Waterwings

Today: religion catagory

Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took 72 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 328


----------



## Captain Ahab

OK back to easy?


----------



## Waterwings

esquired said:


> OK back to easy?



[-o< For the sake of my ego...yes  . 

:-k I hope I don't screw-up the easy ones, lol :lol:


----------



## Popeye

Thank goodness for Geography.

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 69 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 831

Not too sure what the captain's name of the winning world cup team has to do with geography though. At least I didn't have a bug question.


----------



## Waterwings

Welcome I screwed that one, lol! 

Questions correct: 2 / 10
You took 99 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 101


----------



## Captain Ahab

Waterwings said:


> esquired said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK back to easy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [-o< For the sake of my ego...yes  .
> 
> :-k I hope I don't screw-up the easy ones, lol :lol:
Click to expand...



Easy starts tomorrow


----------



## Waterwings

:lol: . I wouldv'e done better if I hadn't kept changing my choices. In-decision kills, lol.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Waterwings said:


> :lol: . I wouldv'e done better if I hadn't kept changing my choices. In-decision kills, lol.




You are first at the bottom! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Waterwings

\/ To quote a pro angler that gets on my nerves......"Never Give Up!" :lol:


----------



## Popeye

Or to quote Commander Peter Quincy Taggart: "Never give up, never surrender."


----------



## Waterwings

Good one! 8) 


or, how about Oliver Hazard Perry's battle flag:







I have 3'x5' copy of that flag hanging in my classroom


----------



## Captain Ahab

Or James Marshall Hendrix: 
_
"If you can just get your mind together
then come across to me
We'll hold hands an' then we'll watch the sun rise
from the bottom of the sea
But first

Are You Experienced?
Ah! Have you ever been experienced?
Well, I have"_


----------



## Waterwings

I remember that album  .

Since this is the trivia page, here's some background on Capt. James Lawrence, who made the statement "Don't give up the ship, fight her till she sinks!": Oh, he was born in New Jersey.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/James_Lawrence


----------



## Waterwings

Okay, all you Navy guys refrain from answering too quickly, lol:

1) Who is buried in the US Naval Academy Chapel?

2) What was that person's nationality?

3) Why did that person add the surname (last name) he was famously known by?


----------



## Popeye

Can I answer yet?


----------



## Waterwings

flounderhead59 said:


> Can I answer yet?



:lol: I get this mental picture of Horshack in Welcome Back Kotter frantically waving his hand to give an answer, lol. I knew you'd jump right on this one, Andy, and I thought esquired would be right on it also.  . Ah, go ahead


----------



## Popeye

Scottish born JPJ who added the Jones to avoid arrest for murder (I think) was entombed US Naval Academy Chapel in 1913


----------



## Popeye

Ooo, Ooo, Ooo, Mista Kotta, Mista Kotta


----------



## Waterwings

flounderhead59 said:


> Scottish born JPJ who added the Jones to avoid arrest for murder (I think) was entombed US Naval Academy Chapel in 1913



BZ! Birth name of John Paul. Move to the front of the class, lol 8) 

https://encarta.msn.com/encyclopedia_761574692/John_Paul_Jones.html


----------



## Popeye

I wouldn't call what he did murder, but who knows back then how it would have gone. Thanks teach, but I'd rather sit in the back with the cute girls.


----------



## Waterwings

flounderhead59 said:


> I wouldn't call what he did murder, but who knows back then how it would have gone. Thanks teach, but I'd rather sit in the back with the cute girls.



yep, I thought flogging was "allowed" back then. Nowadays they just send you mess-cooking for 90 days, or at least they did when I was out there, lol.  

Hey, did you catch the recent series of "Carrier" on PBS!? They had five two-hour episodes filmed on the Nimitz while deployed to the Gulf in '05. It was pretty good!


----------



## Popeye

Celebrities? bah I say

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 47 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 653


----------



## Waterwings

Today:

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 88 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 512


----------



## Waterwings

Today: (good thing they were in the Easy catagory)

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 73 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 927


----------



## Popeye

Those were way easy. Come on Dave, make 'em harder.

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 32 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 968


----------



## Waterwings

> Come on Dave, make 'em harder.




:-$ Shhhhh, he'll hear you and do it, lol :lol:


----------



## Waterwings

Scond-guessed myself on two and changed them :roll: 

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 93 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 707


----------



## Captain Ahab

Waterwings said:


> Come on Dave, make 'em harder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :-$ Shhhhh, he'll hear you and do it, lol :lol:
Click to expand...


I heard that - I make them hard and you guys whine I make them easy and . . . you guys whine

GO FISHING!


----------



## Popeye

I DID


----------



## Waterwings

> ...I make them easy and . . . you guys whine



Not me, lol  


Nice catch, Andy! 8)


----------



## Waterwings

Today. The chicken question got me, lol :lol: 

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 74 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 826


----------



## Popeye

I also had a chicken question and disagree with the answer. However... I saw Good Eats a couple of nights ago where he was making that same dish and his food anthropologist explained it's origins and how it got named.

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 32 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 968


----------



## Popeye

Some pretty obvious ones today

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 35 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 965


----------



## Waterwings

My time still sucks :roll: 

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 90 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 910


----------



## Waterwings

Today:

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 89 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 811


----------



## Popeye

I had one that esquired would have gotten wrong... When you bait a hook and throw it in to stream you are most likely to catch what?
No, the correct answer is not tire... :lol: 

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 36 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 964


----------



## Captain Ahab

flounderhead59 said:


> I had one that esquired would have gotten wrong... When you bait a hook and throw it in to stream you are most likely to catch what?
> No, the correct answer is not tire... :lol:
> 
> Questions correct: 10 / 10
> You took 36 seconds to complete this quiz.
> Total score: 964




The correct answer was Goose!


----------



## Popeye

My mistake. You would have gotten it right. :lol:


----------



## Popeye

I had to think on a couple of those today.

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 62 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 938


----------



## Waterwings

Today. Missed the insect question :roll: 

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 87 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 813


----------



## Popeye

I missed one about what town was named for a breed of pigs. Come on, why would someone name a town for a breed of pigs and more importantly, who would want to live there if they knew that anyhow? And I normally remember trivial things like that but have blocked that one so I'm sure if I see it again, I'll get it wrong again.

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 63 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 837


----------



## Captain Ahab

The name of the town was "Porkerburg" Come on - easy one


----------



## Popeye

But when I saw that name all I could think of was my ex and I knew NOBODY would name a town after her.


----------



## Popeye

Should have been in 1st (I know, quit whining). When I clicked submit, my 'puter or internet connection just hung up for like 20 seconds or so. I clicked submit like 10 times and then said the heck with it and "X'ed" out. When I logged back in it showed 75 seconds. Hey, at least the timer stopped when I closed it.

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 75 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 925


----------



## redbug

get some cheese and crackers!!!


----------



## Waterwings

Today:

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 79 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 821


----------



## Waterwings

Today. Missed the baseball question.

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 73 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 827


----------



## Popeye

Waterwings said:


> Today. Missed the baseball question.
> 
> Me too, but I got you by 4 seconds.
> 
> Questions correct: 9 / 10
> You took 69 seconds to complete this quiz.
> Total score: 831


----------



## Waterwings

flounderhead59 said:


> Waterwings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today. Missed the baseball question.
> 
> *Me too, but I got you by 4 seconds.*
> 
> Questions correct: 9 / 10
> You took 69 seconds to complete this quiz.
> Total score: 831
Click to expand...


Lol, well you're younger, lol


----------



## Waterwings

Tonight: :roll: 


Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 106 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 394


----------



## Popeye

Not very much up on soap operas

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 79 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 521


----------



## Popeye

Aminals, I likes aminals

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 41 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 959


----------



## Waterwings

Today:

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 87 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 913


----------



## Popeye

I missed one about a Roman wall.

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 60 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 840


----------



## Waterwings

flounderhead59 said:


> I missed one about a Roman wall.
> 
> Questions correct: 9 / 10
> You took 60 seconds to complete this quiz.
> Total score: 840



That one really threw me, so I guessed at it and fortunately got it


----------



## Popeye

I didn't have a clue but looked at the correct answer and for some reason thought it might be it and then couldn't convince myself to choose it. If I would have guessed right I would have been in second place.


----------



## Waterwings

I feel lucky just guessing a lot and getting all 10  . I've never been a good test taker, especially if it's timed. I spend too much time reading and re-reading questions.


----------



## Waterwings

Today :roll: . Would have done better if I hadn't second-guessed myself on a couple of 'em.

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 85 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 515


----------



## Popeye

I didn't know who died in 2003

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 69 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 831


----------



## Waterwings

That was one of 'em I missed also.


----------



## Popeye

I thought he died longer ago than that.


----------



## Popeye

Flip-flopped on 2, glad I second guessed myself.

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 72 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 928


----------



## Waterwings

Well, I hosed that one, lol! 

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 96 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 404


----------



## Popeye

I decided long ago that if I didn't have a clue to just pick the second answer and move on. Keeps my times lower. I hate celebrity trivia.

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 58 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 442


----------



## Popeye

I read all the answers in one set and didn't see the word I was looking for so I had to re-read the question and answers in order to finally find the word that was there all along. Lost some time there.

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 43 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 957


----------



## Popeye

I likes aminals trivia

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 34 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 965


----------



## Waterwings

double-guessed myself on a couple and changed them. :roll: 

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 89 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 511


----------



## Waterwings

Sunday morning:

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 90 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 710


----------



## Popeye

Got a lucky guess on one. Gonna be gone for 2 weeks starting Saturday with minimal to no internet access. Maybe to check emails but not gonna be able to play the game. Besides, someone else need to win.

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 43 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 957


----------



## Waterwings

flounderhead59 said:


> Got a lucky guess on one. Gonna be gone for 2 weeks starting Saturday with minimal to no internet access. Maybe to check emails but not gonna be able to play the game. _Besides, someone else need to win_.



Have a safe trip and enjoy it! 

oh.....and it's not gonna be me winning, lol :lol:


----------



## Waterwings

This morning:

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 59 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 941


----------



## Captain Ahab

I cannot wait until Flounder leaves!!!! I tied him this morning - but he got there 1st so he is winning.

Founder - Have a safe trip and take lots of pictures


----------



## Waterwings

Captain Ahab said:


> I cannot wait until Flounder leaves!!!! I tied him this morning - but he got there 1st so he is winning.




Lol, I saw that


----------



## Popeye

But exgolfer did it 8 seconds faster than I did. I thought I was zipping through that one but I guess he is just zippier.

Another snag in the travel/shipping van plans. Seems the company that promised me to pick up the van 6-1/6-2 now says *maybe* by 6-5/6-6 and NO Guarantee when it will be delivered. I need to get my $695.00 back and figure something else out. Wife says selling it is not an option and we can't tow it because we will be towing a cargo trailer. Not sure if the van is road worthy enough for a 1300 mile 2-day road trip.


----------



## Waterwings

Well, I didn't do well in high school science/biology anyway, lol :roll: 

Questions correct: 3 / 10
You took 77 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 223


----------



## Popeye

I hate when I only skim the answers and stop reading them when I think I have the answer. Doesn't werk well when there is another partly right answer.

Oh well, Room for you at the top Da... Captain Ahab.

No more trivia for me until the end of June.

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 40 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 860


----------



## Waterwings

Dang, missed the dolphin question.

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 90 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 810


----------



## Waterwings

Dang, second-guessed myself again and changed a couple. Still wouldn't have made a 10 though, lol.

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 93 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 507


----------



## Waterwings

Tonight: Time is still slow, but got 'em all correct  

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 87 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 913


----------



## Waterwings

Missed the one about "York".

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 81 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 819


----------



## Waterwings

Kept re-reading some of the questions. Besides missing two, the re-reading really hosed my time :roll: 

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 102 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 698


----------



## Waterwings

Missed the Netherlands question :roll: 

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 79 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 821


----------



## Waterwings

Better than I thought I would do......lots of guessing involved, lol.

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 92 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 608


----------



## Waterwings

Celebrities! :shock: 

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 120 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 480


----------



## Popeye

I was slow because I was using a mouse and not my normal trackball to scroll with. Trackball would have shaved 5-6 seconds easily. Besides, I'm on vacation so things are more layed back and relaxed.

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 42 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 958


----------



## redbug

flounderhead59 said:


> I was slow because I was using a mouse and not my normal trackball to scroll with. Trackball would have shaved 5-6 seconds easily. Besides, I'm on vacation so things are more layed back and relaxed.
> 
> Questions correct: 10 / 10
> You took 42 seconds to complete this quiz.
> Total score: 958


what happened yesterday???


----------



## Popeye

redbug said:


> what happened yesterday???



It was celebrities. Yuck.


----------



## Waterwings

You're on vacation, everything is supposed to be at a slower pace  .


Whew, glad today was an easy catagory. Didn't even have to guess at any, lol.

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 66 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 934


----------



## Waterwings

There was guessing involved, lol.

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 63 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 937


----------



## Waterwings

Missed the Taj Mahal question :roll: 

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 53 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 847


----------



## Popeye

Straight up guess on the college football coach question. At least I think it was a college football team, that's how much of a guess it was.

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 46 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 954


----------



## Waterwings

Ah, missed the coach question also, and definitely guessad at a couple others.

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 73 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 827


----------



## Waterwings

Missed the sports question :roll: 

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 73 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 827


----------



## Popeye

SPL Team, what the Hell is that?

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 41 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 859


----------



## Waterwings

flounderhead59 said:


> SPL Team, what the Hell is that?



Didn't have that one. Maybe Special Team?


My guessing was better than I thought this morning. Some medical terms! :shock: 
Oh, at least two of the questions I had were missing words, making the sentences just a little "off" and I had to re-read them.

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 92 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 708


----------



## Waterwings

Didn't do as well as I thought did #-o 

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 100 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 500


----------



## Popeye

I hate the celebrities topic. I don't watch enuf crap on TV to be up on it.

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 62 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 538


----------



## Waterwings

Glad it was an easy one today  

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 57 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 943


----------



## Codeman

10/10 But man I was slow. 103 seconds. 

Total:897


----------



## Popeye

I like aminal questions. Guess the quiz makers can't think up hard questions.

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 33 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 967


----------



## Waterwings

Geography. Missed the language question.

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 85 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 815


----------



## Popeye

I almost missed the language question too. Then I remembered the correct answer was _*Gibberish*_.

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 43 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 957


----------



## Popeye

Strugled with the one about the Scottish poem

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 45 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 955


----------



## Waterwings

Missed the one about a country, and thought I answered one but mis-clicked it (providing no answer). 

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 65 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 735


----------



## Popeye

Clicked to fast and one didn't take.

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 49 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 851


----------



## Waterwings

So-so for guessing quite a few :? 

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 87 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 513


----------



## Popeye

Misread one of the answers. Stopped reading too soon so I selected the wrong one. #-o 

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 69 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 861


----------



## Popeye

Man I hate the celebrity topic. Had 3 lucky guesses or I would have been 5 / 10.

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 81 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 719


----------



## Waterwings

:shock: Okay...that was fun, lol 


Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took 91 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 309


----------



## Waterwings

Missed the Wizard of Oz question when I thought I had changed the answer and it didn't change :roll: . Other misses were just plain old wrong guesses, lol

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 70 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 630


----------



## Popeye

Had to guess on the horse breeding one. Other than that seemed pretty easy

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 48 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 952


----------



## Waterwings

This morning; Geography:

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 62 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 638


----------



## Popeye

Missed the Taj Mahal one

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 34 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 866


----------



## Waterwings

flounderhead59 said:


> Missed the Taj Mahal one
> 
> I've missed that one twice. Piss-poor memory on my part, lol


----------



## Waterwings

This morning:

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 69 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 831


----------



## Popeye

This morning I had no clue who or what Raith Rovers is or was, so I guessed. Correctly luckily.

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 39 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 961


----------



## Popeye

One second faster today.

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 38 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 962


----------



## Waterwings

Guessing involved (as usual :lol: )


Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 67 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 633


----------



## Popeye

I knew 2 for sure, was pretty confident about 2 more and guessed the rest.

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 94 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 606


----------



## Waterwings

I knew 4 of 'em, guessed the rest, lol.  

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 106 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 494


Sure wish I would have paid attention in science class...............oh, and math...................oh, and english :shock: . Wood shop was fun! :lol:


----------



## Waterwings

Celebrities again. I should know better than to even attempt that catagory.

Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took 97 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 303


----------



## KMixson

That was a tough one. I knew one and guessed at the rest of them and still managed to get five right.


----------



## Popeye

Cross a Criminal with a Nun...HA!

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 39 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 961


----------



## Waterwings

Had that one also, lol. 10/10, but times are still bad. :roll: 

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 75 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 925


----------



## Popeye

Lucky guess on the scientific name for the bird question

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 57 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 943


----------



## Waterwings

A couple guesses, a couple missed, lol

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 88 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 712


----------



## Popeye

Missed the soccer questions of course. Got lucky on guessing the date of the Nazi Invasion question. And a total wild azz guess on the color one.

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 65 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 735


----------



## Waterwings

:shock: Hosed that one, lol

Questions correct: 2 / 10
You took 106 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 94


----------



## Popeye

I've seen at least 4 of those questions before.


----------



## Popeye

WOW! I got 7 baseball questions right. Sometimes I amaze myself. Of course I only guessed on 9 of them

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 67 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 633


----------



## Waterwings

99% guessing this time. lol

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 75 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 525


----------



## Popeye

Seven right. All because of Rap. _AND_ I lost to Dave by _*one*_ second. Grrrr...


Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 52 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 648


----------



## Popeye

I guessed on 10 of them. Poorly I might add too.

Questions correct: 3 / 10
You took 62 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 238


----------



## redbug

is this fun??? what a challenge let's see who can guess the fastest and get lucky
!!!!


----------



## Captain Ahab

redbug said:


> is this fun??? what a challenge let's see who can guess the fastest and get lucky
> !!!!




Today is animals - you might know some of the questions

I will re-vamp the entire game soon.


----------



## Popeye

Changed an answer. I need to stop doing that.

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 61 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 839


----------



## Popeye

More musicals than history I would think.

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 63 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 973


----------



## Popeye

Have I ever mentioned I dislike Baseball trivia?

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 57 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 643


----------



## Popeye

Rap! Yuck!

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 53 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 747


----------



## Waterwings

Well, at least I knew the Beatles question, lol. 


Questions correct: 3 / 10
You took 94 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 206


----------



## Popeye

Believe it or not I'm in 7th place with that crappy score

Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took 72 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 328


----------



## Waterwings

I'm in 15th place! :lol:


----------



## Waterwings

Hmm, goes to show I don't know much about Europe...or soccer, lol. Lots of guessing on this category.


Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 94 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 506


----------



## Waterwings

It's apparent I don't know as much as I think I do, lol: Today's category: General Knowledge.


Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 78 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 422


----------



## Popeye

Computer wouldn't let me submit. Had to click submit 3 times, and your time is based on when it takes it, not the first time you click. Forgot about who was in space first (dum dum) and changed the answer about the fruit from the right one to a wrong one.

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 84 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 716


----------



## Popeye

I knew 5 and guessed 5.

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 96 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 604


----------



## Waterwings

I guessed on all of them today: The UK catagory.

Questions correct: 3 / 10
You took 95 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 205


----------



## Popeye

I guessed on all of them today also.

Questions correct: 2 / 10
You took 91 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 109


----------



## Popeye

I don't see this score staying in first very long... But hey, it's a 10.

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 45 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 955


----------



## KMixson

I finally managed a "10" today. My problem is the time. Appearantly I am a slow reader. I did today's in 94 seconds which is pretty quick compared to my average. I knew all the answers off the top off my head and it still took me 94 seconds. On average I take around 120 seconds to complete them. My freinds and family complain that I go too fast reading items on the computer and scroll down before they are finished reading, but I can't imagine getting done any quicker on this game.


----------



## Waterwings

My times are slow also. Don't know why, because I'm a fairly fast reader also.


----------



## Captain Ahab

KMixson said:


> I finally managed a "10" today. My problem is the time. Appearantly I am a slow reader. I did today's in 94 seconds which is pretty quick compared to my average. I knew all the answers off the top off my head and it still took me 94 seconds. On average I take around 120 seconds to complete them. My freinds and family complain that I go too fast reading items on the computer and scroll down before they are finished reading, but I can't imagine getting done any quicker on this game.



The trick is to read the answers 1st - most questions you do not need to read at all.

For everyone - I took Canada off the subjects - but no baseball


----------



## Waterwings

Dang, missed the game bird question.

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 58 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 842


----------



## Waterwings

Catagory: Europe. Guessed on all but two, lol.


Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 78 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 422


----------



## Popeye

Missed 2 world cup and I can't believe it, a French language question. Also missed the Russian lake one too.

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 73 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 527


----------



## Popeye

I couldn't play yesterday. Something crashed on my computer and my mouse is missing.


----------



## Popeye

Some thinkers today.

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 100 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 900


----------



## Popeye

Surprised myself that I went 10/10. Especially with the Basa Nova one. Don't think the time will stand though.


Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 49 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 951


----------



## Waterwings

I had to think about the Bossa NOva one also. Your time looks good! MY times are par for me, lol.

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 82 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 918


----------



## Popeye

Glad we had Animals today.

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 41 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 959


----------



## Waterwings

Dang, missed the showhorse question.

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 77 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 823


----------



## Popeye

Didn't have a show horse question, but I did have 2 St. Bernard ones.


----------



## Popeye

Did better with these Europe questions that the last time. No foreign language questions today.

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 70 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 730


----------



## Waterwings

flounderhead59 said:


> Didn't have a show horse question, but I did have 2 St. Bernard ones.



I had a couple of those also.

Today:
Only knew two and guessed at the rest. Had a couple foreign language ones 

Questions correct: 3 / 10
You took 64 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 236


----------



## Popeye

Surprised myself getting 10/10 on music but my time is way off. Currently in second with the first place time at 36 seconds

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 55 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 945


----------



## Waterwings

The minute I clicked on the last question (the Mrs.....) and then hit the "time" button I klnew I'd answered it wrong. Could have had a 9/10 :lol: 


Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 67 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 733


----------



## Popeye

Had a couple real lucky guesses and solidly knew 6

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 89 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 911


----------



## Waterwings

Had a couple of lucky guesses myself. Didn't care for the Venuzuala qustion. Gonna get a map out and check, lol.


Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 78 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 622


----------



## Popeye

Hey, I'm in first... that is until someone else plays. Had I gone with my gut instinct I would have been 6/10

Questions correct: 3 / 10
You took 86 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 214

I hate the UK


----------



## Waterwings

Oh well, at least I guessed well at some of them, lol.


Questions correct: 3 / 10
You took 69 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 231


----------



## Popeye

I like aminal trivia

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 32 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 968


----------



## Waterwings

Missed the cat and whale questions.

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 73 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 727


----------



## Waterwings

Sunday's category: Europe. Guessed at every one of 'em, lol.


Questions correct: 2 / 10
You took 89 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 111


----------



## Popeye

I had 4 soccer questions. Guessed on all 4 and got 2 right.

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 72 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 528


----------



## Popeye

Hemmed and hawed on one. That's why the long time. Otherwise I could have done it in 55 seconds I'll bet.

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 61 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 939


----------



## Popeye

Missed the lead singer one.

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 57 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 843


----------



## Popeye

6 solid guesses and of the 4 I had confidence in only 2 were "sure things"

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 82 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 618


----------



## Waterwings

Guessed on all but 1: :roll: 


Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took 91 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 309


----------



## Waterwings

I have no idea why I keep trying the UK questions. I _know_ I don't know a darned thing about it, lol. Maybe it's the thrill of the game, lol






3/10
100 seconds :shock:


Good job on the 10/10, Andy! 8)


----------



## Waterwings

Category: Europe

Dang foreign languages got me again :roll: 

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 99 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 401


----------



## Popeye

I know some French but I had Italian questions. I have seen one of the questions on a previous quiz so I knew 1, guessed on 9.

Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took 64 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 336


----------



## Waterwings

Well, I really screwed that one up, lol :shock: 


Questions correct: 3 / 10
You took 123 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 177


----------



## Popeye

Only seen 2 of those questions before. Guessed on the other 8. Probably won't be playing much anymore. Don't want to pizz off some of the more sensitive players. I'll prolly just play on some of my more favorite topics where I can get another 35 second 10/10

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 78 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 522


----------



## Popeye

Didn't know the elbow or scientist question

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 72 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 728


----------



## Waterwings

Music catagory today: 


Questions correct: 5 / 10 :roll: 
You took 89 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 411


----------



## Popeye

Music isn't my category

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 115 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 485


----------



## FishingCop

Holy s--t,

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 83 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 917
Don't know how that happened???

So far, in first place - early yet so it won't last.....


----------



## Popeye

Good Job. I misread the question on one and just didn't know the other.

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 50 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 750


----------



## Waterwings

Missed the Phillipines question, the mountain question, and can't recall the 3rd one missed (CRS settin' in :roll: ).

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 76 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 624


----------



## Waterwings

Dang, should've stuck with my first choice on some I changed :roll: 

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 97 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 403


----------



## Andy

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 101 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 499


----------



## Popeye

Missed the whale question

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 40 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 860


----------



## Captain Ahab

flounderhead59 said:


> Missed the whale question



ARRGH, DAMN THEE WHALES


----------



## Popeye

Surprised myself by getting 7/10. Missed the wrestling one, where the tennis player was born and homeruns one. Some were so basic or well known that even a guy like me that can't even spell sprots could answer.

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 77 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 623


----------



## Waterwings

I don't keep up with sports history, so there was a lot of guessing (as usual, lol).

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 78 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 422

I am in 2nd Place behind Flounderhead.................for the moment, lol! :lol:


----------



## Popeye

Changed one correct one. Don't know why I did it either. I could picture her in the scene after she boiled her shirt

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 92 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 408


----------



## Waterwings

Guessed at everyone of 'em, lol, but was _fairly_ sure about the John Wayne ones :shock: 

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 101 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 699


----------



## Popeye

I guess you knew who wore the boiled shirt huh? She sure did look good in it too.


----------



## Waterwings

I didn't get that question, but I sure would've guessed, lol. Blonde or brunette?


----------



## Waterwings

Science and Technology!




. At least I'm not in very last place!  


Questions correct: 2 / 10
You took 91 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 109


----------



## redbug

i cant believe i missed movies!!!!! i was down the shore for the last 2 days oh well next week!!!


----------



## Waterwings

But you're near the top (2nd place when I looked) for today's topic!


----------



## Popeye

Missed the long math formula one (didn't even try to figure it out) and missed the radio channel one

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 99 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 701


----------



## Waterwings

flounderhead59 said:


> Missed the long math formula one (didn't even try to figure it out) and missed the radio channel one
> 
> Questions correct: 8 / 10
> You took 99 seconds to complete this quiz.
> Total score: 701



Good score! I also had those questions. Don't know the math at all, so all those formulas were looking like hieroglyphics (sp?) to me anyway, lol.


----------



## redbug

Waterwings said:


> But you're near the top (2nd place when I looked) for today's topic!


the math questions were all guesses didn't even read the last 4 question and got them all wrong


----------



## Popeye

I actually knew 4 of them today. Did 50/50 with my guesses

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 62 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 638


----------



## Waterwings

Only one I actually knew was the one concerning Pasty Cline's song. 


Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took 97 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 303


----------



## Waterwings

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 83 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 617


----------



## Andy

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 115 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 685


----------



## Codeman

10 out of 10 but man my reading comprehension has slowed down. Scored 908.


----------



## Waterwings

:shock: Science & Technology. I did some good guessin' this time, lol  


Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 95 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 805


----------



## Popeye

Had to guess on the hormone one

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 48 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 952


----------



## Popeye

Don't know about Tom Mix, but I did know Jed Clampet's dog.

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 38 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 962


----------



## Andy

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 117 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 783


Dang I read slow compared to some of you guys.... LOL


----------



## Waterwings

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 90 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 810


----------



## Popeye

Took a SWAG at the Hershel Walker one

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 52 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 948


----------



## Waterwings

I guessed at a few of 'em, including the Hershel Walker one  

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 85 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 915


----------



## LegBrkr

Oops, sorry Flounderhead59, I didn't mean to take your first place spot.    

I meant only to get fishingcop - take his bragging rights. But with help, I answered the questions to fast. You still have the record for today, mine score doesn't count. Shame on me -- I never did make a good cheater - deduct 100 points!


----------



## Popeye

My eyes got crossed (or my brain did) reading one and had to re-read it...twice.

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 59 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 941


----------



## Captain Ahab

LegBrkr said:


> Oops, sorry Flounderhead59, I didn't mean to take your first place spot.
> 
> I meant only to get fishingcop - take his bragging rights. But with help, I answered the questions to fast. You still have the record for today, mine score doesn't count. Shame on me -- I never did make a good cheater - deduct 100 points!




Next time send me a PM and will just delete Fishing Cop's score!

100 points deducted.


----------



## LegBrkr

You need to delete my score, not fishingcops.


----------



## Waterwings

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 80 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 920


----------



## Popeye

Second person to take it and in second place. Missed the one about the play, Renaissance Man (was thinking something else when I answered) and the French Revolution one. Not sure why I answered what I did on that one. I guess I shouldn't take the quiz at 2:30 in the morning unless I am at werk. Got up this early to check the wave/weather report for Lake Mich. Not going out today, 3-5's five miles out and 1-3's in close. Need to stay home and get the camping gear organized for the week end any how.

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 86 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 614


----------



## Popeye

Don't watch a lot of movies and had to just guess the Johnny Depp one.

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 69 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 931


----------



## Waterwings

Knew 'em all except the Johhny Depp one  

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 86 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 814


----------



## Popeye

Knew 3, process of elimination for 2 more and 5 total guesses and got 2 of them right.

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 71 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 629


----------



## Andy

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 126 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 474


----------



## Waterwings

Guessed all of them except one.

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 71 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 429


----------



## Andy

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 77 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 423


----------



## Popeye

Aminals, I like animal trivia. One of my better topics.

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 37 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 963


----------



## Waterwings

Missed the starfish question.

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 75 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 825


----------



## Captain Ahab

flounderhead59 said:


> Aminals, I like animal trivia. One of my better topics.
> 
> Questions correct: 10 / 10
> You took 37 seconds to complete this quiz.
> Total score: 963



Dam Ye Bones - ye whipped Olde Ahab's Skinny Behind today


----------



## Popeye

Argh, missed a perfect score on the fishing movie question. Tied for first but tie goes to whoever got there first so I'm in second. Sorry, Cap't, I done ya in agin.

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 46 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 854


----------



## Waterwings

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 72 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 728


----------



## Waterwings

Missed the tennis question.

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 70 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 830


----------



## Popeye

No tennis question for me. Took a while thinking on the Disney Question though. Currently in second. 1st place is 38 seconds.

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 44 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 956


----------



## Popeye

Was supposed to be history 3. Art and entertainment more like.

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 88 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 612


----------



## Waterwings

:shock: Knew 'em all ! :shock:


Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 83 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 917


----------



## Popeye

Couldn't place the name of any of the characters in the "Young Actress" question. When in doubt, Charlie out. Worked this time.
Snuck in 2 seconds under the Captain's time. I know, I know... Damn ye!

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 54 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 946


----------



## Popeye

WOW, I knew more than I thought I did... Too bad I second guessed myself and changed 3 of the answers. Well, there you go Cap't. This is the score to beat (so far @ 4:45am CST)

Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took 84 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 316


----------



## Captain Ahab

I beat you today Mr. Flounder :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Popeye

I remove me 'at and render honors upon ye


----------



## Captain Ahab

flounderhead59 said:


> I remove me 'at and render honors upon ye



What type of pie rite talk is that???????


----------



## Waterwings

Captain Ahab said:


> flounderhead59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remove me 'at and render honors upon ye
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What type of pie rite talk is that???????
Click to expand...



It's British pirate talk :wink:


----------



## Waterwings

:roll: European history :roll: 

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 94 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 406


----------



## Popeye

VERY formal


----------



## FishingCop

Every now and then, I get 10 correct. Even less often, I beat Ahab, more rare, I beat Flounder.... today, I beat them both   I am so happy   I want to save it for posterity :wink:


----------



## Captain Ahab

Y'all can kiss my posterity


----------



## FishingCop

Captain Ahab said:


> Y'all can kiss my posterity



I could, but I think not... Is that sore loser talk I hear?? :lol: 

Give me a break, I only beat you once a month - if that! Let me gloat a little without having to kiss your posterity :!: Besides, I'm not sure about your posterity after all the nonsense about tour prostectic????????


----------



## Waterwings

Ah, religious catagory. That's what I get for skipping Sunday School so much when I was a kid, lol.

Questions correct: 3 / 10
You took 87 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 213


----------



## Popeye

I sure didn't do a lot better. I didn't get any of the easy ones I used to get in that topic.

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 57 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 443


----------



## Captain Ahab

FishingCop said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all can kiss my posterity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could, but I think not... Is that sore loser talk I hear?? :lol:
> 
> Give me a break, I only beat you once a month - if that! Let me gloat a little without having to kiss your posterity :!: Besides, I'm not sure about your posterity after all the nonsense about tour prostectic????????
Click to expand...


No break - Arrrrrgh!


I am just teasing you good job =D>


----------



## Waterwings

Animal catagory:


Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 68 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 832


----------



## Popeye

I had the right answer for the mouse baby one and thought it was wrong so I changed it. Should know not to do that stuff.

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 64 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 836


----------



## Waterwings

I missed the Macaw question, and I think I've missed it before in other trivia bouts :roll: . My memory sux, lol.


----------



## Popeye

Guessed on the soccer question, the others I knew

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 46 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 954


----------



## Waterwings

Missed the hockey question, and guessed a couple more.

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 87 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 813


----------



## Popeye

Though I was pretty fast, this is only good for 3rd place so far.

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 36 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 964


----------



## Zum

I can't even click on the circles in 36 secs


----------



## KMixson

Zum said:


> I can't even click on the circles in 36 secs



On one game I went down and chose answer C on every question without reading it or the answers and it took me 70 seconds.


----------



## Zum

LOL...we must have went to the same school.
If you don't know an answer pick C.


----------



## Waterwings

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 52 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 948




Zum said:


> LOL...we must have went to the same school.
> If you don't know an answer pick C.



Lol. I gave my students a test today and one of them said "I'm just gonna pick C all the way down". I told him to "go ahead and do that, but I guarantee you're not gonna pass the test" :lol:


----------



## Anchor Chain

aww man. i didnt know it was timed.


----------



## Captain Ahab

KMixson said:


> Zum said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't even click on the circles in 36 secs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On one game I went down and chose answer C on every question without reading it or the answers and it took me 70 seconds.
Click to expand...



If you use the mouse and the up/down buttons you can move much faster. Ask Mr. F how he does it

Also, you do not really need to read every question - often the clue is in the answer


----------



## Popeye

Knew 2 guessed on 8 got 4 of those right.

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 86 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 514

My key to speed (today I was way off my mark) is I have a trackball and scroll while reading the answers first and then look at the question. Many times if you know the choices available when you start reading the question you only have to see a key word in the question to know the correct answer. Also after a while you notice the same questions appearing, so a decent memory helps. Happens more often in some categories than in others. Must be a different sized data bank for some categories.


----------



## Waterwings

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 71 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 629


----------



## Popeye

70 seconds sure isn't going to stay in first place. Had to stop and think on several and changed my answers twice (good thing I did too).

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 70 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 930


----------



## Waterwings

Knew 'em all but on.......and my time really sux.

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 106 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 794


----------



## Popeye

I can't believe I missed the one about the Roman animals. As soon as the answers came up I remembered seeing those things there. At least I did it quickly

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 56 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 444


----------



## Waterwings

World: Eurpoe catagory: _If_ I hadn't changed one of the answers I would have had 5 correct, lol. I know better than to play the European catagory , but do it anyway ](*,) 


Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took 78 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 322


----------



## Popeye

Tough Bible questions today. (Don't select Pop Tarts as one of your answers)

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 69 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 431


----------



## Waterwings

Lots of guessing :roll: 

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 59 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 541


----------



## Popeye

Yippee, Aminals again. I was a bit slow as one of the answers about horses gave me pause.


Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 50 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 950


----------



## Waterwings

I guessed on the horse question.

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 79 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 921


----------



## Popeye

Guessed on the College football championship question. I have no clue about any of those conferences.

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 48 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 952


----------



## Waterwings

Guessed the Conference question, changed it, had it right the first time :roll: . Also missed the english language question.

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 68 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 732


----------



## Popeye

I clicked the wrong answer on the continent question. :evil: 

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 42 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 858


----------



## Waterwings

My slow time put me in the middle of pack.


Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 62 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 938


----------



## Popeye

I was supposed to have been history. Had 4 musical and 4 literature/grammer questions.

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 98 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 502


----------



## Waterwings

I think I had the same quiz as you. History!!!??? :-k 

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 107 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 393


----------



## Popeye

Didn’t know the dog movie one.

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 56 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 844


----------



## Waterwings

We're on a roll, as I missed the dog movie also! OF course, my time sux as usual, lol. :roll: 

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 80 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 820


----------



## Popeye

9 guesses

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 60 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 440


----------



## Waterwings

I guessed at every damn one of 'em! Europe.....I should know better by now than to play that catagory! #-o 


Questions correct: 2 / 10
You took 123 seconds to complete this quiz. 

No score. It stated I'd already played today (which I haven't). Would it do that because I clicked on "submit my answers twice (because it was slow loading :roll: ) ?


----------



## Popeye

Waterwings said:


> I guessed at every damn one of 'em! Europe.....I should know better by now than to play that catagory! #-o
> 
> 
> Questions correct: 2 / 10
> You took 123 seconds to complete this quiz.
> 
> No score. It stated I'd already played today (which I haven't). Would it do that because I clicked on "submit my answers twice (because it was slow loading :roll: ) ?



You have an 82. That has done the same thing to me before and I think it is when you click submit twice. I can't believe 5/10 is good for second place.


----------



## Popeye

Had a few oldie but goodie Bible questions today.

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 42 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 758


----------



## Waterwings

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 60 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 640


----------



## Popeye

Took like 5 seconds on the cat question

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 43 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 957


----------



## Popeye

Guessed on the Kathy Bates movie question

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 56 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 944


----------



## Waterwings

Missed the Kathy Bates question.

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 70 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 830


----------



## Popeye

That one slowed me down as I had to rethink it as a question based on her co-star instead of her.


----------



## Popeye

Only had one I had to reread the answers to. The CD one.

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 42 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 958


----------



## Waterwings

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 50 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 950


I was ready to play (focused).................until I saw that pic of Kathy Bates in the hot tub on the Trivia homepage! :shock: . Please put a pic of a good-lookin' hotty in it's place [-o<


----------



## Popeye

So, are you saying you don't think she is a good looking hottie? Now I have not seen the movie so I don't know but please tell me that's all of her we see in the movie isn't it?


----------



## Waterwings

flounderhead59 said:


> So, are you saying you don't think she is a good looking hottie? Now I have not seen the movie so I don't know but please tell me that's all of her we see in the movie isn't it?




I haven't seen the movie either, but hoping that's all of her the public will see.


----------



## Captain Ahab

I have a camera, I mirror and a nice fuzzy pink bathrobe - watch what you ask for or I will start taking pictures


----------



## Popeye

I just threw up a little in my mouth


----------



## Popeye

Had to think a little on the genetic disorder question, which while picturing the Cap't in a pink fuzzy bathrobe (and probably fuzzy bunny slippers too) was difficult at best. :shock: :shock: :shock: 

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 56 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 944


----------



## Andy

I still need to work on my reading skills... LOL


Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 99 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 901


----------



## Waterwings

I got real worried when I saw the catagory: Science & Technology :shock: 


Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 67 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 933


----------



## Popeye

Missed the Joaquin Phoenix question

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 60 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 840


----------



## Waterwings

I missed that one also. I played it last night, and forgot that TBN was off-line for awhile and couldn't post my results.


----------



## Waterwings

Today, Europe catagory.

Besides the normal foreign language stuff I don't know, and some others, I can't believe I missed the naval supremecy question...........................just did that lesson in class a couple months ago. ](*,)

Ooops forgot my score: 5/10, 80 seconds. :roll:


----------



## Captain Ahab

Waterwings said:


> Today, Europe catagory.
> 
> Besides the normal foreign language stuff I don't know, and some others, I can't believe I missed the naval supremecy question...........................just did that lesson in class a couple months ago. ](*,)
> 
> Ooops forgot my score: 5/10, 80 seconds. :roll:




COME ON! That was a gimme, just remember who they were going to fight when teh storm blew away most of the ships


----------



## Waterwings

Captain Ahab said:


> Waterwings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today, Europe catagory.
> 
> Besides the normal foreign language stuff I don't know, and some others, I can't believe I missed the naval supremecy question...........................just did that lesson in class a couple months ago. ](*,)
> 
> Ooops forgot my score: 5/10, 80 seconds. :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COME ON! That was a gimme, just remember who they were going to fight when teh storm blew away most of the ships
Click to expand...


I've given myself an "F" for that, lol. #-o


----------



## Popeye

7/10 91 seconds with a score of 609.

I certainly didn't miss the Naval Supremecy one but can't remember which ones I did miss


----------



## Waterwings

flounderhead59 said:


> ...I certainly didn't miss the Naval Supremecy one but can't remember which ones I did miss



Okay, rub it in, lol :lol:


----------



## Popeye

We all know it was the Confederate Navy that defeated and crushed the Spanish Armada


----------



## Popeye

Should have been 7/10, one answer (the easiest one of all of them) didn't take

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 65 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 535


----------



## Waterwings

Here's a tip: never answer the phone while playing this game _and_ try to concentrate on the questions! Not that I knew a lot of the answers to begin with before the phone rang, lol :lol: 


Questions correct: 3 / 10
You took 99 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 201


----------



## Popeye

I guess I have to slow down a bit. I did the same thing as yesterday. Clicked an answer and didn't check to make sure the selection "took". I knew the answer to the Rabbit question.

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 48 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 852


----------



## Captain Ahab

Damn you Flounderhead - ONE, 1, uno SECOND!


----------



## Popeye

Captain Ahab said:


> Damn you Flounderhead - ONE, 1, uno SECOND!



Should have been 1 second and 1 more right answer.


----------



## Popeye

Couldn't even remember Unbreak my heart so I missed it

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 47 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 853


----------



## Waterwings

Miss-clicked on the math question. :roll: 


Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 48 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 852


----------



## Popeye

Re-read the math one just in case it was a trick question, so it slowed me down a second or two. My score won't stand for first, too slow.

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 46 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 954


----------



## Popeye

Had to do an emergency cleaning of my trackball rollers during the quiz. My score should have been in the 40's

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 80 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 920


----------



## Waterwings

Stumbled on the leap year question :roll: 

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 65 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 835


----------



## Captain Ahab

Get ready for baseball


----------



## Popeye

#-o I love baseball trivia :---) :---) It makes me so happy


----------



## Popeye

Ugh, baseball... I guessed 10 times

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 53 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 447


----------



## Waterwings

I guessed at all 10 also.


Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took 81 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 319


----------



## bcritch

I like the baseball questions... I missed the Mark McGuire question.... I was close


----------



## Waterwings

Missed the Sonny Bono question. Had it right and changed it. :roll: 


Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 70 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 830


----------



## Captain Ahab

Waterwings said:


> Missed the Sonny Bono question. Had it right and changed it. :roll:
> 
> 
> Questions correct: 9 / 10
> You took 70 seconds to complete this quiz.
> Total score: 830


----------



## Popeye

Lost several seconds teetering between 2 answers on the Princess Di (die) question

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 48 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 952


----------



## Waterwings

flounderhead59 said:


> Lost several seconds teetering between 2 answers on the Princess Di (die) question
> 
> Questions correct: 10 / 10
> You took 48 seconds to complete this quiz.
> Total score: 952



That one slowed me a bit also. One of them that makes you go ....hmmmm 
:-k


----------



## Popeye

Guessed on 8. Only knew 2

Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took 51 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 349


----------



## Waterwings

Guessed 'em all :shock: 

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 77 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 423


----------



## Popeye

First time for that category I think. Had to guess on Chess Champ and the Stamps one. Good thing for "all of the above choice"

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 65 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 935


----------



## Waterwings

Did a lot of guessing. It's apparent that I don't keep up with sports, or play a lot of games, lol.


Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 98 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 502


----------



## Popeye

Currently my score is 1st place if that give you any idea. I was getting stoked that I knew the first 5 for sure. Then I got to the second 5 and hit a wall. Only knew one of the second five and made 4 wrong guessed. My guess rate was 0% today. Category was difficult music 3

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 104 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 496


----------



## Waterwings

Well, it's apparent that I need to start listening to head-banger music, or whatever it's classified as, lol :roll: 


Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took 115 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 285


----------



## Popeye

Sort of slow for me on this category. I just woke up and haven't even had my coffee. It's brewing as I type. Have to go to Evansville, Indiana (Newburgh actually) today for a day and a half of training. Not sure if I will have internet access or not.

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 51 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 949


----------



## Waterwings

Flying or driving? Heck, I think one of the members here is from Newburgh! 8)


----------



## Popeye

WW,

We drove down. Left my house at 3:30am and got to the other guys house in New Lenox, IL abour 5:15 and back on the road by 5:30. We got here in Newburgh around 11:00 am and started the training after lunch. Have more training tomorrow morning and heading back to Illinois about noon. And I get to werk Thursday morning.


----------



## Waterwings

Hard trip! Sounds like my trip this past Saturday. Got up at 2:30am, picked up students at school, left there at 4am, drove to TN, left there around 1pm, and got home at 4:30pm. I was whooped!


Be careful on your way home!


----------



## Popeye

Difficult Baseball...

Not even gonna post my score. If you want to know so bad, you'll have to go look for yourself. Don't even know why I played.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Beat you by one right answer Mr. Flounderhead


----------



## Waterwings

Guessed at every one of 'em, lol ! 


Questions correct: 3 / 10
You took 89 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 211

Dang, I'm in 10th place (for the moment), lol. 8-[


----------



## Popeye

OH, MY GOSH I got a 10 on baseball!!! Of course I guessed on 2 but was fairly sure based on the clues given. Solidly knew 6 or so. Of course it's pretty easy when you can only win rookie of the year once.


Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 61 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 939


----------



## Waterwings

Baseball again :shock: . Still a lot of guessing.


Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 77 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 823


----------



## Popeye

22 days W/O a first place finish. Gotta quit playing as soon as I wake up so I can go faster. :lol:


----------



## Waterwings

flounderhead59 said:


> 22 days W/O a first place finish. Gotta quit playing as soon as I wake up so I can go faster. :lol:




Heck, I can count my first place finishes easily................................................None!, lol :lol:


----------



## Popeye

First place until Revrat plays

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 43 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 957


----------



## Waterwings

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 74 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 926


----------



## Popeye

Should've been a 7. One answer didn't change when I reclicked it and one (Mia Hamm) I just stupidly looked at it, knew the right answer and clicked the wrong one anyhow.

Gotta wait to wake up more before taking these quizzes.


Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 59 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 441


----------



## Waterwings

Guessed at all of 'em except two.


Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 68 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 532


----------



## Waterwings

Today: Hobbies.

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 79 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 721


----------



## Popeye

Case file envelope??? huh?

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 46 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 854


----------



## Waterwings

> Case file envelope??? huh?



I missed that one too!


----------



## Popeye

I think it's from the board game Clue. Been so long I can't remember.


----------



## Waterwings

flounderhead59 said:


> I think it's from the board game Clue. Been so long I can't remember.




I believe you're right on that. I never was a board game player.......................so I don't have a clue :lol: . 

Couldn't resist that!


----------



## Waterwings

Missed a bunch of the "one hit wonder" songs.

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 81 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 419


----------



## Popeye

Guessed on 5 and got one right. Of the ones I got wrong I waffled on the answers of 2 of them and would have been right had I gone with my other choice. Did you see? I was in first place by 1 point over Revrat in the monthly totals standing. Not after today though.




Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 67 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 533


----------



## Waterwings

> I was in first place by 1 point over Revrat in the monthly totals standing



Where are those located?


----------



## Waterwings

Found it! Never looked at the tabs on the top, lol :roll:

I'm 22/43 :lol:


----------



## Popeye

I rushed my self too much and misclicked the last one. As I was clicking to submit my score I was already kicking myself as I noticed my mistake.

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 55 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 845


----------



## Waterwings

:-k Whew! Had some guessing going on this time, lol. Changed a couple myself , and thankfully I did. It's starnge how I want to change an answer even though I'm guessing, lol. 


Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 95 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 905


----------



## Popeye

And the one I missed??? One that had to do with origins of electrical names. Yup, me the former Navy electrician, missed a question on people related to electrical theory.


----------



## Waterwings

That was definitely one of my guesses that turned-out correct, lol.


----------



## Popeye

Ugh. Difficult Baseball. Made 10 guesses.


Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took 74 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 326


----------



## Waterwings

I made 10 guesses also..................... :shock: 





Questions correct: 1 / 10
You took 83 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 17


----------



## Popeye

More stinking baseball. Made 10 guesses and got 9 right. went and changed one and ended up with 8 right. Second guessed my guess. Maybe now that the world series is over we can get away from the baseball?

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 85 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 715


----------



## Captain Ahab

I will get rid of baseball at once

Your wish is my command

May I also mail you some cash? Do you accept $50.00 bils and, if so, how many pounds woudl you like?


----------



## Popeye

Dave,

You so funny. Funny man, hahaha. You know I don't take bills larger than $20.00. So if all you have are $50.00's, just hold onto them.


----------



## Captain Ahab

flounderhead59 said:


> Dave,
> 
> You so funny. Funny man, hahaha. You know I don't take bills larger than $20.00. So if all you have are $50.00's, just hold onto them.



Whew! I was afraid you woudl place an order


Changed baseball


----------



## FishingCop

Changed baseball[/quote]

Thank God, about friggin' time :lol:


----------



## Captain Ahab

FishingCop said:


> Changed baseball



Thank God, about friggin' time :lol:[/quote]

:-({|= :-({|= :-({|= :-({|= :-({|=


----------



## redbug

next up is the oscars........ movies...movies....movies :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Waterwings

Baseball :shock: . New only one of 'em, guessed the rest.


Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 82 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 718


----------



## Popeye

Some older movies and a few new ones that I have actually scene. the only movie I hadn't seen was Bodyguard but the actors were obvious


Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 38 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 962


----------



## Waterwings

Guessed at one, but got 'em all! 8) 

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 83 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 917


----------



## Popeye

Lucky guess on #10, What is “Aftermath”? The rest were pretty easy.

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 36 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 964


----------



## Waterwings

Bad guess on #10. Missed the "Aftermath".


Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 76 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 824


----------



## Popeye

That darned Twin Towers again

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 54 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 846


----------



## Waterwings

Literature: I guess I need to read Gone With the Wind. :roll: 

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 72 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 628


----------



## Popeye

Waterwings said:


> Literature: I guess I need to read Gone With the Wind.



Read it a couple of times. It's that Dark Tower series by Stephen King that gets me.


----------



## Waterwings

flounderhead59 said:


> Waterwings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Literature: I guess I need to read Gone With the Wind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read it a couple of times. It's that Dark Tower series by Stephen King that gets me.
Click to expand...



Never did get into the Stephen King stories. I do like the Clive Cussler series with main character Dirk Pitt. 

https://www.numa.net/clive_cussler.html


----------



## Greg

> Calculating your score..
> 
> Questions correct: 8 / 10
> You took 138 seconds to complete this quiz.
> Total score: 662



LOL. I got distracted by a phone call. Had to guess on the two I missed. :lol:


----------



## Popeye

Not sure if it's a blessing in diguise or not. It's 1:45am and the game won't let me play. Topic is difficult music so maybe it's for the best. It says there is 23 hours and 16 minute left to play but all of yesterdays scores are still there and when I try to play it says I've already played for today. Maybe end of DST messed it up?


----------



## Popeye

Well it's fixed now and I wavered on one which would have been right but both choices were just a guess anyhow. Didn't do as bad as I thought I would though.

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 65 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 635


----------



## Greg

> Calculating your score..
> 
> Questions correct: 9 / 10
> You took 112 seconds to complete this quiz.
> Total score: 788



I'm a little slow. :roll: That was a tough one. I saw it was about music and thought I could pull off a ten, but them thar country songs threw me fer a loop.


----------



## Waterwings

flounderhead59 said:


> ...Maybe end of DST messed it up?




From Trivia website:
Nov 3, 2008: Due to a bug caused by the daylight savings change, all private tournaments reset late today. Please accept our apologies! -FunTrivia


----------



## Waterwings

I didn't have any Country song questions. 


Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 78 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 522


----------



## Waterwings

Had the Earth question correct and then changed it. :roll: 


Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 84 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 716


----------



## Popeye

The picture of my coffee cup was enough to give me a 2 second win over a certain Cap't.

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 46 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 954


----------



## Greg

> Calculating your score..
> 
> Questions correct: 7 / 10
> You took 123 seconds to complete this quiz.
> Total score: 577



Still slow. Mine had more to do with the medical field than science in general.


----------



## Captain Ahab

I have the game set so everyone gets the same questions


It has been this way for at least a month


----------



## Popeye

If we're all getting the same questions again I ain't giving out references to questions I got right or wrong

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 58 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 842


----------



## Waterwings

> If we're all getting the same questions again I ain't giving out references to questions I got right or wrong




I was under the assumption that the questions were still random. No more references from me either, lol ! Not that my scores and times were very good anyway, lol :lol:


----------



## Captain Ahab

I will continue to give out answers



Wrong answers that is :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Waterwings

That was geography? lol


Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 93 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 507


----------



## Popeye

Waterwings said:


> That was geography? lol
> 
> 
> Questions correct: 6 / 10
> You took 93 seconds to complete this quiz.
> Total score: 507



Yeah right, especially the first one


----------



## Greg

No kidding... :lol:


----------



## Popeye

I clicked, it doesn’t do anything?


----------



## Popeye

#-o DOH! Got me again


----------



## Popeye

Wasn't exactly sure about the horse one. Made a logical guess.

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 40 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 960


----------



## Waterwings

Had the rescue dog question correct and changed it :roll: . I made the same logical guess on the horse question, which worked-out right, lol.


Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 84 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 816


----------



## Popeye

Waterwings said:


> Had the rescue dog question correct and changed it :roll: . I made the same logical guess on the horse question, which worked-out right, lol.
> 
> 
> Questions correct: 9 / 10
> You took 84 seconds to complete this quiz.
> Total score: 816




You changed the rescue dog one _from_ Chihuahua? :lol:


----------



## Waterwings

flounderhead59 said:


> Waterwings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had the rescue dog question correct and changed it :roll: . I made the same logical guess on the horse question, which worked-out right, lol.
> 
> 
> Questions correct: 9 / 10
> You took 84 seconds to complete this quiz.
> Total score: 816
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You changed the rescue dog one _from_ Chihuahua? :lol:
Click to expand...



How'd you know, lol!? :shock: 


Side note: Found out my nephew graduates air traffic controller A school in P-Cola next week, and then is headed for C school somewhere. The he's supposed to go to the Carl Vinson eventually. He's pretty hyped from what his mother tells me. The ship is in the yards for an extended overhaul at the moment from what he's told her.


----------



## Popeye

I had the right one for the Tommy Lee Jones one. Never saw the movie though and I changed it.


Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 53 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 847


----------



## Waterwings

Missed the Tom Hanks movie.


Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 102 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 798


----------



## Popeye

I had no clue who Sandi Shaw is/was so I made a wild guess. Also lost 2 seconds as I had to click the Submit My Answer button 3 times.

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 49 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 951


----------



## Waterwings

Knew 'em all except the Sandi question, but guessed correctly. In second place (for the moment), lol.


Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 65 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 935


----------



## Codeman

I went brain dead on the last one. I'm guessing it cost me 20 seconds plus. All I knew was he was the deaf dumb and blind kid that played pinball.


----------



## Popeye

Got hit by 2 Dark Tower questions

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 42 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 758


----------



## Waterwings

Missed the Dark Tower one and a Harry Potter one. 

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 75 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 725


----------



## Popeye

Music 3 today. Knew 3 and guessed on the remaining 7.

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 74 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 426


----------



## Codeman

Wow I only got 5 right and I am still in the top 10. I don't feel so dumb now, tough day.


----------



## Waterwings

Guess I need to expand my music listening tastes :roll: 

Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took 90 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 310


----------



## Popeye

Gotta love them "all the above" choices. 

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 40 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 960


----------



## Waterwings

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 79 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 921


----------



## Captain Ahab

If this keeps up I am invoking teh Flounder Rule


We penalize Flounder by at least 20 seconds and two answers

All in Favor?


----------



## Waterwings

[-X Now that wouldn't be fair to him............................ :idea:. How about you just deduct 20 sec from everyone else's scores, and not count any two we miss against us.  


J/K FH! 8)


----------



## FishingCop

Captain Ahab said:


> If this keeps up I am invoking teh Flounder Rule
> 
> 
> We penalize Flounder by at least 20 seconds and two answers
> 
> All in Favor?



Gets my vote...... :lol:


----------



## Popeye

If I was a Cap't I'd cry "Mutiny!" Besides, Science and Tech and the Animal ones are the ones I like. You get the difficult music and movies, not so much.


----------



## Popeye

Teetered on two and went the wrong way on them

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 68 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 432


----------



## Waterwings

](*,) Lot of guessing :roll: 


Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 105 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 395


----------



## Popeye

Mouse one got me. Think I got that wrong before too. I won't get it wrong next time (if I get that question again that is)

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 41 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 859


----------



## Waterwings

Misssed the mouse one, the crocodile one (had it right and changed it), and one more that I don't recall, lol.


Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 70 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 630


----------



## Popeye

I was on #8 and Registry Mechanic windows popped up and slowed me down by at least 8 seconds

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 60 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 940


----------



## Waterwings

Whew!  


Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 65 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 935


----------



## Popeye

The forum was being updated earlier so I couldn't post my results when I did the quiz. 

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 36 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 964


----------



## Popeye

Missed the Dark Tower one (of course) and almost missed the other Stphen King question as well.

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 62 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 838


----------



## Waterwings

I need to start reading again, lol.


Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 81 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 519


----------



## ACarbone624

Man I'm slow #-o 

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 124 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 476

Guess I better start reading.


----------



## Popeye

Too early, need coffee. Tie Cap't Ahab's score, he smoked me on time though.

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 88 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 412


----------



## Captain Ahab

flounderhead59 said:


> Too early, need coffee. Tie Cap't Ahab's score, he smoked me on time though.
> 
> Questions correct: 5 / 10
> You took 88 seconds to complete this quiz.
> Total score: 412




Finally! [-X


----------



## FishingCop

Captain Ahab said:


> flounderhead59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too early, need coffee. Tie Cap't Ahab's score, he smoked me on time though.
> 
> Questions correct: 5 / 10
> You took 88 seconds to complete this quiz.
> Total score: 412
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally! [-X
Click to expand...


Woopeee!! Beat you both (write down the date), tied Flounders' time, (couldn't touch Capt's time though), but got 2 more right than both of you   
7/10, 88 seconds

Woopeee!!


----------



## Waterwings

I have to remember _not_ to do these when first getting home from work. My brain is too tired to function, lol. 


Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 86 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 414


----------



## Popeye

I saw someone took over an hour to do it and still only went 5/10


----------



## Popeye

I likes them Science ones and Aminal ones.

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 33 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 967


----------



## Greg

flounderhead59 said:


> I saw someone took over an hour to do it and still only went 5/10



 :lol: 

Something came up that I had to attend to...Didn't figure the clock would keep running if I closed my browser.


----------



## Popeye

Not to worry, Had to reboot my computer once when it locked up on me and while it rebooted I had to do some stuff at werk. Wasn't quite an hour but it was a long time.


----------



## Waterwings

Missed two I should have gotten correct :roll: 

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 52 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 748


----------



## Popeye

I hate when people talk to me when I'm busy.

Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took 72 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 328


----------



## Captain Ahab

flounderhead59 said:


> I hate when people talk to me when I'm busy.
> 
> Questions correct: 4 / 10
> You took 72 seconds to complete this quiz.
> Total score: 328




Less then 50% and slow

The rule of the Flounder is coming to an end =D>


----------



## Popeye

I still smoked you in the Science one. I used to be good at the Geography ones, guess they were the easier ones.


----------



## Popeye

How I forgot those two is beyond me... #-o #-o #-o Pit Bull and dog show questions I got wrong. I remember them from previous quizes too. 

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 43 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 757


----------



## Captain Ahab

flounderhead59 said:


> How I forgot those two is beyond me... #-o #-o #-o Pit Bull and dog show questions I got wrong. I remember them from previous quizes too.




Senility?


----------



## Popeye

CRS, Senility, lack-o-cafine, lack-o-sleep, just plain dumb... The list goes on.


----------



## Popeye

Sorry, posted that before I saw you missed the same two... LOL


----------



## USSWormy

8 / 10, 131 seconds, 669 points.


----------



## Popeye

Yesterday I predicted I would bomb. I thought I read it was gonna be music, not movies. I did use process of elimination on the dog movie one and the James Casivel (sp) one.

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 45 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 955


----------



## Waterwings

Well, on top of my usual slowness, I'm home today with a major head cold, lol. I missed the James Casivel one.




Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 89 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 811


----------



## Popeye

Guessed on the all girl band one and the 50-cent one. Missed the 50-cent one. I'm guessing 50-cent is a rapper???

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 64 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 836


----------



## Waterwings

Did a lot of guessing! I did know the Hendrix, Steppenwolf, and Bowie questions though.


Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 82 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 718


----------



## redbug

flounderhead59 said:


> Guessed on the all girl band one and the 50-cent one. Missed the 50-cent one. I'm guessing 50-cent is a rapper???
> 
> Questions correct: 9 / 10
> You took 64 seconds to complete this quiz.
> Total score: 836


Fiddiesent is more than a rapper.. he is an entertainment icon


----------



## Popeye

redbug said:


> flounderhead59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guessed on the all girl band one and the 50-cent one. Missed the 50-cent one. I'm guessing 50-cent is a rapper???
> 
> Questions correct: 9 / 10
> You took 64 seconds to complete this quiz.
> Total score: 836
> 
> 
> 
> Fiddiesent is more than a rapper.. he is an entertainment icon
Click to expand...


I'm guessing that depends on what you consider entertaining.


----------



## Popeye

Didn't answer 3 of them. Cat jumped up on the deck and early spilled my coffee. I scrolled down past some questions and just missed them. I would have had to guess at the ones I passed anyhow.

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 64 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 536


----------



## Captain Ahab

Did you know that Redbug is leading this month?

Top Cumulative Scores For This Month
Player	Days Played	Wins	Avg Pts/Game	Total Points
1. redbug	21	4	24.7	493
2. flounderhead59	22	7	22.5	473
3. revrat	21	2	14.8	296
4. esquired	17	0	17.1	273
5. raxarsr	21	0	13.5	269
6. LouW	21	0	13.3	265
7. RnRCircus	22	1	12.3	258
8. codeman	22	1	11.2	236
9. exgolfer	17	1	14.6	234
10. deltav700	21	0	11.7	234


----------



## Waterwings

I did a lot of guessing and didn't have any cat's jumping around, lol.


Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 76 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 524


----------



## Waterwings

Captain Ahab said:


> Did you know that Redbug is leading this month?




Did y'all notice that I'm nowhere in the top 10!? lol :lol:


----------



## Popeye

I've got a week yet and it's only 20 points


----------



## redbug

i got real lucky today.. i read romeo and saw all the harry potter and steven king movies !!!!!!!!!!!!! I had to do good today for my puppies sweetpea and sassafrass


----------



## Captain Ahab

redbug said:


> i got real lucky today.. i read romeo and saw all the harry potter and steven king movies !!!!!!!!!!!!! I had to do good today for my puppies sweetpea and sassafrass




They we meant to distract you


Next I will just put up a banner that say "Buy one, Get one free on all merchandise at Bass Pro" 

That will distract you 8)


----------



## redbug

I already have all the basspro stuff 
here is a current picture...







sassy has a booboo on her paw so she has he lifevest and a christas sock on the paw


----------



## Captain Ahab

Great picture - but do you have three of everything?

:mrgreen:


----------



## redbug

Captain Ahab said:


> Great picture - but do you have three of everything?
> 
> :mrgreen:



yes i do have only 3 of a few things but they are on back order and should be here in time for christmas


----------



## Captain Ahab

In that case - more dog photos!

And who names their dogs sweetpea and sassafrass?

No wonder those dogs look sad :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## USSWormy

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 107 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 793

Missed the last one (never heard of 'em) :?:


----------



## Popeye

I only knew 6, got them right and guessed on the remaining 4. Managed a 0% on my guesses.  

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 72 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 528


----------



## Waterwings

More guessing involved, but I did know the Jethro Tull one 8) . 

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 68 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 632


----------



## Popeye

Well that won't help the cause... I can't believe I missed the element question. Brain siezure I guess.

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 42 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 858


----------



## Captain Ahab

Rut Rooo - watch out everyone I am making a run!

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 63 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 937


----------



## Popeye

Good job. See if you can keep it up for a while. If I would have taken my time I prolly would have gotten it and only spent a couple more seconds. Oh well.


----------



## USSWormy

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 105 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 795


----------



## Waterwings

Cannot believe I missed the last two! :roll: 


Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 64 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 736


----------



## Popeye

I knew 2 (the singer and the language ones) and guessed on the rest.

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 76 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 424


----------



## BlueWaterLED

I am the worst tinboats trivia player in history.


----------



## Popeye

BlueWaterLED said:


> I am the worst tinboats trivia player in history.



No you're not. You're still in 8th place. Play often enough and you'll see some of the same questions again (and depending on the category, again and again)


----------



## Waterwings

Guessed at 9 of 'em, lol :shock: 


Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 87 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 413


----------



## Captain Ahab

flounderhead59 said:


> BlueWaterLED said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am the worst tinboats trivia player in history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No you're not. You're still in 8th place. Play often enough and you'll see some of the same questions again (and depending on the category, again and again)
Click to expand...



Unless I complete switch things up :shock: 

TODAY - 60's music - never seen any of these questions before


----------



## Waterwings

Whew, memory bank about the bands failed me, lol. 


Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 90 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 410


----------



## Popeye

Only knew 2 of them and made SWAG's on the others

Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took 90 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 310


----------



## FishingCop

8/10, 70 seconds.... Not as good as I had hoped I would do with that topic, but I didn't embarrass myself either  Computer locked up so I lost some time too, bummer  

Capt, let's try 50's music next Thursday :lol: :lol:


----------



## Popeye

Good showing. I imagine that score will stand.


----------



## FishingCop

flounderhead59 said:


> Good showing. I imagine that score will stand.




Don't know, I'm sure there are others who know their old rock n' roll... plus, my time was very slow


----------



## Popeye

Mouse seems to have a failure to communicate occasionally. Missed that darned Aftermath one again. I just don't know who any of those people are. Forgot to do the Fridays quiz.

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 63 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 837


----------



## Waterwings

Missed the Aftermath one also. Doing this one was tough......had my two yr old grandson sitting on my lap playing with a Hot Wheels truck, lol.


Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 83 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 817


----------



## Popeye

Missed the three Stephen king ones.

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 54 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 646


----------



## Waterwings

I guess when I finally retire, I should begin reading more (in between fishing), starting with Stephen KIng and Shakespere, lol.


Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 77 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 523


----------



## Popeye

Guessed on 3, missed 2, the cross dresser and Scottish band ones

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 59 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 741


----------



## Zum

Where was that picture taken of the tuna.
Theres a local spot here,that years ago was the place to be.
It's Wedgeport,N.S.,presidents,ball players all kinds of big wigs came up to catch them.


----------



## Popeye

teeter back and forth between 2 answers on the miscarriage one. Finally made up my mind after wasting a few seconds.

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 54 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 946


----------



## Waterwings

Had the renewable source correct and then changed it. My time really sux this time.


Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 101 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 799


----------



## Popeye

Not up to my standards.

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 82 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 418


----------



## Popeye

Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took 91 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 309


----------



## bcritch

Wow that one was hard....... I guessed on every one ](*,) 
I know nothing about sixties music.......


----------



## Captain Ahab

bcritch said:


> Wow that one was hard....... I guessed on every one ](*,)
> I know nothing about sixties music.......




If you are gonna just guess - do it faster [-X


----------



## Waterwings

Dang, thought I'd do better than I did. remembered most of the songs, just couldn't recall the specifics, lol. #-o 


Questions correct: 3 / 10 :shock: 
You took 94 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 206


----------



## BlueWaterLED

You beat me by one, I am awful at this game.


----------



## Waterwings

BlueWaterLED said:


> You beat me by one, I am awful at this game.




Me to, I do a lot of guessing, lol


----------



## redbug

god I love movies!!!
the sad thing is I have every one of those on dvd or vhs even the sandra bullock ones!!!


----------



## Popeye

Total guess on one of them. Don't even know what BSB means.

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 44 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 956


----------



## Waterwings

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 63 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 937


----------



## Popeye

My wife told me what BSB means... Back Street Boys. Wouldn't have helped knowing that tidbit of information either.


----------



## Waterwings

flounderhead59 said:


> My wife told me what BSB means... Back Street Boys. Wouldn't have helped knowing that tidbit of information either.




That's the only one I guessed at, and knowing what BSB meant wouldn't have helped me either, but I guessed correctly (SWAG)


----------



## Captain Ahab

flounderhead59 said:


> My wife told me what BSB means... Back Street Boys. Wouldn't have helped knowing that tidbit of information either.



Yeah right - we all know that you have all the albums!
*
Also, many might not know this but Flounderhead auditioned for this boy band - TWICE!*


----------



## redbug

Captain Ahab said:


> flounderhead59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My wife told me what BSB means... Back Street Boys. Wouldn't have helped knowing that tidbit of information either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah right - we all know that you have all the albums!
> *
> Also, many might not know this but Flounderhead auditioned for this boy band - TWICE!*
Click to expand...


----------



## Popeye

Okay, I admit I was turned down twice by BSB. It was a Democratic vote by the current members and though it wasn't supposed to be revealed to me, their main standby singer cast the swing vote against me both times. I don't hold it against you Cap't, you just voted your conscience.


----------



## Popeye

I don't know what you found, but you sure found something. :lol:


----------



## Popeye

Missed the robot question.

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 39 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 861


----------



## redbug

I thinkk ahab is right look what i found

https://sendables.jibjab.com/view/JqN1jI7zjM8rIH6a47BY#/view/ONKRrOax2br8G4Qa


----------



## Waterwings

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 87 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 513


----------



## Popeye

redbug said:


> I thinkk ahab is right look what i found
> 
> https://sendables.jibjab.com/view/JqN1jI7zjM8rIH6a47BY#/view/ONKRrOax2br8G4Qa




All I see is a black square with something spinning in the middle. Waited 2 full minutes but nothing else?


----------



## Captain Ahab

flounderhead59 said:


> Okay, I admit I was turned down twice by BSB. It was a Democratic vote by the current members and though it wasn't supposed to be revealed to me, their main standby singer cast the swing vote against me both times. I don't hold it against you Cap't, you just voted your conscience.



Glad you are not pissed - you just had the wrong look for the band


I love your dance moves and often copy them :shock:


----------



## USSWormy

I stink.........

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 104 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 496


----------



## Popeye

I had the Red Hot Chili Pepers one right but changed it. I would have been in 1st place.

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 60 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 640


----------



## Captain Ahab

Things have changed with the game


No more Flounder memorizing answers!

Gonna get tough and you will have to read the questions


----------



## Popeye

Tie goes to the first player. So I'm in second... so far.

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 64 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 936


----------



## Captain Ahab




----------



## Popeye

I see you missed one... was it the N'SYNC one? :lol:


----------



## USSWormy

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 136 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 764


----------



## bcritch

I took my smart pills today 10 for 10.............. very rare for me  

I still have no idea how you guys can read and answer these questions as quick as you do. I'm guessing that maybe you've seen these questions before :-k


----------



## Popeye

bcritch said:


> I took my smart pills today 10 for 10.............. very rare for me
> 
> I still have no idea how you guys can read and answer these questions as quick as you do. I'm guessing that maybe you've seen these questions before :-k



Sometimes that's the case but one of the things I do is scan the answers first and then start reading the question. A lot of times I don't even get 1/4 of the way through the question when one of the answers makes sense.


----------



## Waterwings

Missed the math questions :roll: 


Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 102 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 698


----------



## Popeye

Got the Bible one and the definition one. Where the H, E, double hockey sticks, did you get those questions? What orifice were they pulled from?

Questions correct: 2 / 10
You took 77 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 123


----------



## Captain Ahab

Whoa Flounder - worst score ever

You woudl have been better off not reading the question or the answer


----------



## Popeye

Captain Ahab said:


> Whoa Flounder - worst score ever
> 
> You woudl have been better off not reading the question or the answer



I think I had one worse... When my computer locked up and I had like a half hour time.


----------



## redbug

the 2 fishy ones were easy for me. I have 6 different corys in my tank now and had lion heads when i was younger..


----------



## Waterwings

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 74 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 426


----------



## Popeye

Was more awake and prepared for this one. Plus the questions made more sense. I missed the Animal crossing, Eel and Snapper questions.

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 84 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 616


----------



## Waterwings

A lot of guessing again, lol. 


Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 82 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 418


----------



## Waterwings

Double-guessed myself on 3 or 4 and guessed incorrectly.


Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 74 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 526


----------



## Popeye

WTH?

Questions correct: 3 / 10
You took 108 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 192


----------



## redbug

this was tough today but fun.. i guess i need to buy the Wii animal crossing game I know fish but dna questions i'm gonna miss everytime


----------



## Codeman

1 correct today, 1. What the heck is up with that????????????


----------



## Waterwings

:shock: 


Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 71 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 929


----------



## Popeye

Missed the Dogma one. Didn't have a clue what that question was even about.


Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 58 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 842


----------



## Waterwings

flounderhead59 said:


> Missed the Dogma one. Didn't have a clue what that question was even about.




I definitely guessed on that one!


----------



## redbug

Dogma, funny movie, good cast, Chris Rock as the 13th apostle


----------



## Popeye

redbug said:


> Dogma, funny movie, good cast, Chris Rock as the 13th apostle



Guess I must have missed that one. Never even heard of the movie nor can I remember any movie story even close to that.


----------



## Popeye

Missed the 2002 NCAA Basketball question. I don’t follow sports in general let alone NCAA stuff.

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 43 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 857


----------



## Popeye

I was on fire today. Just the right amount of caffeine and no distractions coupled with some short questions.  

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 29 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 971


----------



## Popeye

Topic was Fish-N-Crap. Actually knew the hammerhead shark one (90% sure at least) and decided to go with a different answer (not sure why I did that either)

Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took 94 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 306


----------



## Waterwings

:shock: 

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 110 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 390


----------



## Popeye

For some reason I hemmed and hawed on the scientist one.

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 40 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 960


----------



## Waterwings

Okay, gotta add watching boxing to my list stuff to do, lol. :roll: 


Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 64 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 836


----------



## Leibs16

Ah come on??? Who the hell would discuss having kids on a first date anyway!!! I guess i picked pets cause my woman hates dogs and I love them.


----------



## Popeye

I did once. A friend set me up with this one woman and I knew it wasn't gonna work out and I didn't even want to take her home for _nocturnal pleasures_ so I mentioned that I was from a large family (a lie) and wanted at least 6 and maybe 8 kids (another lie). She asked who was going to be the mother and care for them. I told her she was. About 15 more minutes and it was over. =D>


----------



## FishingCop

So, what's up with the questions about me and RnRCircus? If there is a joke there, I missed it? Can't figure it out, looked back at our scores/standings and past comments, etc., don't get it?? Redbug asked if we were related & Ahab (Esquired in the trivia game) asked me if we were married?? What's up??? Wha'd I miss??


----------



## Captain Ahab

FishingCop said:


> So, what's up with the questions about me and RnRCircus? If there is a joke there, I missed it? Can't figure it out, looked back at our scores/standings and past comments, etc., don't get it?? Redbug asked if we were related & Ahab (Esquired in the trivia game) asked me if we were married?? What's up??? Wha'd I miss??



RNR is a good friend of mine 
No idea how you got linked to him, but since it happened I have to exploit it


Noting against you FishingCop :shock: 

Now, back to picking on Flounder :mrgreen:


----------



## FishingCop

Captain Ahab said:


> FishingCop said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, what's up with the questions about me and RnRCircus? If there is a joke there, I missed it? Can't figure it out, looked back at our scores/standings and past comments, etc., don't get it?? Redbug asked if we were related & Ahab (Esquired in the trivia game) asked me if we were married?? What's up??? Wha'd I miss??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RNR is a good friend of mine
> No idea how you got linked to him, but since it happened I have to exploit it
> 
> 
> Noting against you FishingCop :shock:
> 
> Now, back to picking on Flounder :mrgreen:
Click to expand...


Well, the secret lies with Redbug, who sarted it.... :? 

(Ya know, picking on Flounder is picking on all us Chicagoland guys, don't ya???)


----------



## Captain Ahab

FishingCop said:


> (Ya know, picking on Flounder is picking on all us Chicagoland guys, don't ya???)




I assumed that was the case - of course I am just amazed that you people from Chicago can even read much less type replies


----------



## FishingCop

Captain Ahab said:


> FishingCop said:
> 
> 
> 
> (Ya know, picking on Flounder is picking on all us Chicagoland guys, don't ya???)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I assumed that was the case - of course I am just amazed that you people from Chicago can even read much less type replies
Click to expand...


Of course, Flounder will not respond to that slanderous comment because he's on a "be nice" streak until 1-1-09. But, on behalf of all us Chicagoland members,View attachment raspberries.doc


----------



## Captain Ahab

Hey look at this:


----------



## FishingCop

Captain Ahab said:


> Hey look at this:



Lots better than mine =D> 

(but you just copied my insult back to me - couldn't come up with anything original I guess) :lol:


----------



## Captain Ahab




----------



## FishingCop

Captain Ahab said:


>



Couldn't any better than that huh??? :roll:


----------



## Captain Ahab

FishingCop said:


> Couldn't any better than that huh??? :roll:



English write much?


----------



## FishingCop

Captain Ahab said:


> FishingCop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't any better than that huh??? :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> English write much?
Click to expand...


Dyslectic fingers.... 

BTW, did you listen to your theme song yet??


----------



## Captain Ahab

FishingCop said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FishingCop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't any better than that huh??? :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> English write much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dyslectic fingers....
> 
> BTW, did you listen to your theme song yet??
Click to expand...



I knew it - you are Flounder's helper monkey :lol: 

Here this might keep you busy


----------



## FishingCop

Flounder and I have a Christmas present for you - we framed your self portrait


----------



## Captain Ahab

FishingCop said:


> Flounder and I have a Christmas present for you - we framed your self portrait



That is awesome 

You and Flounder rowing me around in search of the whale!


I love it
=D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## redbug

r n r is always complaining about the questions then you come in also I thought you two were brothers the whine brothers of course 

oh and baseball trivia sux


----------



## Captain Ahab

redbug said:


> r n r is always complaining about the questions then you come in also I thought you two were brothers the whine brothers of course
> 
> oh and baseball trivia sux





I knew there was a reason - and a good one.


Just for that we are having Movies on Sunday!


----------



## FishingCop

Captain Ahab said:


> redbug said:
> 
> 
> 
> r n r is always complaining about the questions then you come in also I thought you two were brothers the whine brothers of course
> 
> oh and baseball trivia sux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew there was a reason - and a good one.
> 
> 
> Just for that we are having Movies on Sunday!
Click to expand...



Got it.... A fair assessment - the whine brothers ... but, I think we are whining about a legitimate issue. "Fish & Stuff" sucks, movies suck, baseball sucks, everything but 50's & 60's music sucks :lol: So, until Esquired gets it right, we're going to whine


----------



## FishingCop

Captain Ahab said:


> FishingCop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Flounder and I have a Christmas present for you - we framed your self portrait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is awesome
> 
> You and Flounder rowing me around in search of the whale!
> 
> 
> I love it
> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>
Click to expand...


Knew you would like it.... Merry Christmas.......


----------



## Popeye

I have nothing to add at this time...


----------



## FishingCop

flounderhead59 said:


> I have nothing to add at this time...



Only 11 more days of being nice - you can do it [-o<


----------



## Captain Ahab

flounderhead59 said:


> I have nothing to add at this time...



Now I am scared


----------



## Waterwings

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 85 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 715


----------



## Popeye

Missed the movie question as did someone else. I just did in less time...

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 46 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 854


----------



## Waterwings

Misssed the question about the president of a country. Had it correct then changed it. :roll: 

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 66 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 834


----------



## Popeye

Changed my answer back and forth on the pain one. Prolly lost 3 seconds on that one.

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 35 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 965


----------



## Waterwings

Got 'em all, but time is still slow.

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 62 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 938


----------



## Popeye

I protest! The given answer for the ice fishing question is WRONG. The Blue Gill is one of the more common and popular species caught through the ice. As a matter of fact, The NAIFC tournaments revolve around panfish like Crappie and Blue Gills.
Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took 67 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 333


----------



## Captain Ahab

flounderhead59 said:


> I protest! The given answer for the ice fishing question is WRONG. The Blue Gill is one of the more common and popular species caught through the ice. As a matter of fact, The NAIFC tournaments revolve around panfish like Crappie and Blue Gills.
> Questions correct: 4 / 10
> You took 67 seconds to complete this quiz.
> Total score: 333




Did you click the link to protest the answer? If so it is removed from the question pool


----------



## Popeye

Captain Ahab said:


> flounderhead59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I protest! The given answer for the ice fishing question is WRONG. The Blue Gill is one of the more common and popular species caught through the ice. As a matter of fact, The NAIFC tournaments revolve around panfish like Crappie and Blue Gills.
> Questions correct: 4 / 10
> You took 67 seconds to complete this quiz.
> Total score: 333
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you click the link to protest the answer? If so it is removed from the question pool
Click to expand...



I did and it made me log in again and then I submitted my rebuttal and then it said "wrong tournament" Oh well, next time it comes up I'll know what to answer.


----------



## FishingCop

Captain Ahab said:


> flounderhead59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I protest! The given answer for the ice fishing question is WRONG. The Blue Gill is one of the more common and popular species caught through the ice. As a matter of fact, The NAIFC tournaments revolve around panfish like Crappie and Blue Gills.
> Questions correct: 4 / 10
> You took 67 seconds to complete this quiz.
> Total score: 333
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you click the link to protest the answer? If so it is removed from the question pool
Click to expand...



Okay, I missed it to... but what I want to know is - what was the questions AND what were the four choices??? Something about ice fishing species. right? And all I remember is the answers included smelt and bluegill..... What eactly was the question and what were the choices??? I think I responded smelt, but was wrong?? I tried to go back and look, but you can't....


----------



## Popeye

It asked what was not a popular fish to be caught through the ice. Blue Gill, Salmon, Smelt and Some other fish. I choose Salmon but it said Blue Gill was the correct answer. I've heard of people catching smelt through the ice but neve Salmon. Trout, yes. Salmon, no. Hey, it's just a game.


----------



## FishingCop

flounderhead59 said:


> It asked what was not a popular fish to be caught through the ice. Blue Gill, Salmon, Smelt and Some other fish. I choose Salmon but it said Blue Gill was the correct answer. I've heard of people catching smelt through the ice but neve Salmon. Trout, yes. Salmon, no. Hey, it's just a game.



Actually, I believe that I said salmon too, now that you gave me the choices again?? Either way, bluegill definately isn't the right answer......


----------



## Popeye

Missed the Jefferson Davis one. Thought it was one of two. Picked the wrong one, the other choice was the right one. Oh well, better than the fish-N-stuff catagory

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 42 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 858


----------



## Waterwings

Missed the "1984" question. had it correct then changed it. :roll: 

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 69 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 831


----------



## Waterwings

Guessed at every dang one of 'em today.


Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 92 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 508


----------



## Popeye

I knew 2 but guessed the rest.

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 72 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 528


----------



## Waterwings

Had the Hogjaws one correct and changed it (doing that too much lately :roll: ) and guessed at quite a few others. But, I am in first place right now..............................because I'm the only one that's played so far, lol.  


Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 74 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 426


----------



## Popeye

Sorry WW. I got the Betta one and the fighting fish one wrong. I hemmed and hawed on the betta one and both of my choices were wrong.

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 62 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 738


----------



## Waterwings

Lol, well I was in the lead for a few minutes, lol :lol:


----------



## Captain Ahab

Out of all these fish, which gives the best fight? (freshwater)

catfish
pickeral
eel
perch


AND THE ANSWER WAS EEL??????????????????????????


----------



## Popeye

catfish
pickeral
eel
perch

I've caught Perch and Cats. Persh are too small to put up a big fight. Never had a Cat over 4 pounds and there is a decent fight but more of a dead weight type of fight. Never caught either of the other two. I would guess that Pickeral fight like a Northern Pike, whish puts up a good fight. No guess on the Eel.


----------



## Popeye

Had to guess on 5 of them and managed to get 3 right

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 45 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 755


----------



## Waterwings

So much for my movie knowledge, lol.


Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took 102 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 298


----------



## redbug

these were tough today.....


----------



## BlueWaterLED

Yup, very tough. When I saw "Movies" I was excited. I am not anymore


----------



## Captain Ahab

Wait until Heavy Metal Music Trivia Day starts!


----------



## Waterwings

Captain Ahab said:


> Wait until Heavy Metal Music Trivia Day starts!



I may just have to skip that day, lol.


----------



## Popeye

3 days of heavy metal?


----------



## Waterwings

Didn't Woodstock last 3 days! :shock:


----------



## Popeye

It all depends on what the so called editiors of the trivia site consider heavy metal. We older guys might not do as bad as we think. :wink: Of course we could really suck at it too.


----------



## Waterwings

flounderhead59 said:


> It all depends on what the so called editiors of the trivia site consider heavy metal. We older guys might not do as bad as we think. :wink: Of course we could really suck at it too.



That's what I'm thinking (in my case), :shock: . Of course, my scores aren't that great to begin with, lol.


----------



## Popeye

It could be just the thing to trigger your memory and snap you back to days gone by.


----------



## Popeye

Holy Moly, 100 pages on this thread!


----------



## Waterwings

Went to play the new catagory (at 12:03 Central time) and got this message:



> We are currently scoring yesterday's results!




Hey, it's 1:03AM on the East Coast. Let's get moving, as I have questions to guess wrong! Lol :lol:




> Today's game ends in 24 hours, 51 minutes



Who made the day longer than 24 hours?


----------



## Popeye

Waterwings said:


> Went to play the new catagory (at 12:03 Central time) and got this message:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are currently scoring yesterday's results!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, it's 1:03AM on the East Coast. Let's get moving, as I have questions to guess wrong! Lol :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today's game ends in 24 hours, 51 minutes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who made the day longer than 24 hours?
Click to expand...


I think that is a government thing to allow us to spend more money we don't have, on things we can't afford, in order to stimulate the economy.


----------



## Waterwings

So much for heavy metal knowledge. Of the two I was correct on, I guessed at one of 'em, lol.


Questions correct: 2 / 10
You took 102 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 98


----------



## Waterwings

flounderhead59 said:


> Holy Moly, 100 pages on this thread!




:shock: And our names are on a lot of them too! :shock:


----------



## Popeye

Knew one and got two lucky guesses. Almost had one but changed my mind. Can't say I like this catagory much either.

Questions correct: 3 / 10
You took 108 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 192


----------



## Waterwings

I think that's the lowest score you've had in awhile.


----------



## Popeye

And one of the slowest too. But hey, I'm in first place. :shock:


----------



## Waterwings

At the moment (0735), you're 5/8, I'm 8/8, and the Cap'n is 2/8. The most correct is 6 out of 10, so I don't feel too bad, lol.


----------



## redbug

KELLY OSBOURNE ROCKS!!!!


----------



## Popeye

Believe it or not I was thinking of something else and almost got the motor one wrong.

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 31 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 969


----------



## Waterwings

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 75 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 925


----------



## Popeye

I didn't know any of them and made SWAG's on all of them.

*GUESSES* correct: 6 / 10
You took 110 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 490


----------



## Waterwings

100% guessing today! 

Questions correct: 3 / 10
You took 72 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 228


----------



## bcritch

I guessed on every one as well............ 

Questions correct: 2 / 10
You took 68 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 132


----------



## Waterwings

I didn't listen to much of the "hair" band era, and don't recognize many of the band names.


----------



## redbug

WInger slayer and AXEL Rose rule


----------



## Waterwings

This morning:

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 68 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 832


----------



## Popeye

Took 1st place (for now) by 2 seconds.

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 44 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 956


----------



## Waterwings

I should have taken foreign languages (french & german) in school instead of woodshop. :roll: 


Questions correct: 3 / 10
You took 92 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 208


----------



## FishingCop

Today's Argyle is about theCapt. :lol:


----------



## Waterwings

Heavy Metal again.............guessed on every one of 'em. :shock: . In 2nd place behind FC...........for the moment. :lol: 


Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 108 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 492


----------



## FishingCop

Waterwings said:


> Heavy Metal again.............guessed on every one of 'em. :shock: . In 2nd place behind FC...........for the moment. :lol:
> 
> 
> Questions correct: 6 / 10
> You took 108 seconds to complete this quiz.
> Total score: 492




I didn't read past the 2nd question - just clicked away. Lots faster that way if you're going to guess anyway. I went back and read them after - didn't know any of them anyway, so click & go was a good strategy for me....


----------



## Waterwings

> ...click & go was a good strategy for me....




I gonna try that on the next Metal one! 8)


----------



## Popeye

Woo Hoo

I didn't get any wrong.


----------



## redbug

here's a prize


----------



## Waterwings

Movies. Didn't do as well as I thought I did, lol. :roll: 


Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 85 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 415


----------



## Waterwings

Catagory: Pennsylvania

Questions correct: 3 / 10
You took 97 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 203


I probably couldn't pass one about Kentucky either. :lol:


----------



## FishingCop

Waterwings said:


> Catagory: Pennsylvania
> 
> Questions correct: 3 / 10
> You took 97 seconds to complete this quiz.
> Total score: 203
> 
> 
> I probably couldn't pass one about Kentucky either. :lol:




Yeah, nor could I about Illinois :lol:


----------



## Captain Ahab

Sunday: Movies 3 : Difficult

Monday: Illinois

Tuesday: Science & Technology 1 : Easier

Wednesday: Illinois

Thursday: History 1 : Easier

Friday: World: Europe

Saturday: Illinois


----------



## redbug

Captain Ahab said:


> Sunday: Movies 3 : Difficult
> 
> Monday: Illinois
> 
> Tuesday: Science & Technology 1 : Easier
> 
> Wednesday: Illinois
> 
> Thursday: History 1 : Easier
> 
> Friday: World: Europe
> 
> Saturday: Illinois


Why not Pa one day Ill another and ky on the 3rd? maybe that will stop the complaints...


----------



## Captain Ahab

redbug said:


> Why not Pa one day Ill another and ky on the 3rd? maybe that will stop the complaints...



I will do that


Unfortunately, I am only able to make one custom category at a time - so once i make it it applies to all days that listed as "custom"

And I doubt I will ever stop teh complaints

keep posting pictures of the pacifier - and tell Flounder to send me my sharpie!


----------



## redbug

he has been a no show i he cae for a few days now ut i think he will play toay he always does well in this cat.


----------



## Waterwings

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 114 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 686


----------



## Waterwings

Today:

Questions correct: 3 / 10
You took 123 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 177


----------



## Waterwings

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 66 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 834


----------



## Waterwings

Well, I did say I probably wouldn't pass one about Kentucky, lol. My downfall was mostly the sports questions. I do not keep up with UK's history or what they do currently, or any other Kentucky teams, lol.

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 64 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 536

On a side note, a Senior at our school has recently signed to play for UK, after being recruited by multiple colleges. Keep an eye on J. Hall next year. 8)


----------



## Waterwings

Baseball today. Guessed on every one of 'em.


Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 61 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 739


----------



## Waterwings

Tennessee:

Questions correct: 2 / 10
You took 71 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 129


----------



## Popeye

Thought I would play today.

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 41 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 959


----------



## Waterwings

Glad to see you back, I was beginning to think I was the only one posting in this forum, lol. I see you like your new avatar. 8) 


Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 72 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 928


----------



## Popeye

Waterwings said:


> Glad to see you back, I was beginning to think I was the only one posting in this forum, lol. I see you like your new avatar. 8)
> 
> Been pretty preoccupied with stuff around the house since my wife got back from Texas and trying to get my ATV so it is dependable, and of course doing some ice fishing as well. Scouting areas on Bangs Lake where the Walk on Water Cancer Benefit is going to be held Jan 31. (hint hint for anyone that wants to participate or donate)
> 
> As far as the avitar, It's pretty sharp(ie) if you ask me.


----------



## Captain Ahab

How can I donate?


----------



## Popeye

You can click on the Walk on Water in my signature and there is a button labled Make a Donation. If you want to register there is a register now link on there also.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Donation made!

What a nice event


----------



## Popeye

Thank you Cap't. It is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Popeye

Guessed on every one of those New Jersey questions.

Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took 79 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 321


----------



## Waterwings

As you can tell from my score, I guessed at every one of 'em, unsuccessfully, lol.




Questions correct: 1 / 10
You took 82 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 18


----------



## FishingCop

Waterwings said:


> As you can tell from my score, I guessed at every one of 'em, unsuccessfully, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Questions correct: 1 / 10
> You took 82 seconds to complete this quiz.
> Total score: 18




Ha, ha, beat you by 4 seconds - also guessed on all of them, and also only got 1 right  We're holding down the bottom


----------



## Waterwings

FishingCop said:


> Waterwings said:
> 
> 
> 
> As you can tell from my score, I guessed at every one of 'em, unsuccessfully, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Questions correct: 1 / 10
> You took 82 seconds to complete this quiz.
> Total score: 18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, ha, beat you by 4 seconds - also guessed on all of them, and also only got 1 right  *We're holding down the bottom *
Click to expand...



It's a tough job, but somebody's gotta do it! Might as well be us, lol


----------



## Waterwings

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 67 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 933


----------



## Waterwings

World History: Europe :? 

Guessed on most of them, and had some correct, then changed them (piss-poor guessing, lol). 


Questions correct: 2 / 10
You took 91 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 109


----------



## Waterwings

Oregon? :shock: 

Questions correct: 2 / 10
You took 70 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 130


FC, you did well!


----------



## FishingCop

Waterwings said:


> Oregon? :shock:
> 
> Questions correct: 2 / 10
> You took 70 seconds to complete this quiz.
> Total score: 130
> 
> 
> FC, you did well!



A couple of days ago, you and I only got one right by guessing...... I knew Salem, read a few more and guessed, but I could see where it was going so I guessed on the rest without reading them. Lost about 20 seconds reading the first 3 or four, should have been done in 20 seconds or so - It's amazing how many you can get right by just clicking ramdomly.  But, sometimes you get none  like we did previously.


----------



## Waterwings

Lol, still trying to train myself to randomly click, even when I know I don't know the topic. I still read the dang questions. Must come from grading papers at work, lol. ](*,)


----------



## redbug

ban oregon!!!!


----------



## Waterwings

redbug said:


> ban oregon!!!!




Lol :lol:


----------



## FishingCop

redbug said:


> ban oregon!!!!



All in favor say aye!!!!!!


----------



## redbug

FishingCop said:


> redbug said:
> 
> 
> 
> ban oregon!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in favor say aye!!!!!!
Click to expand...


I thin me smells me an Oregonian amongst us !!!!


----------



## Waterwings

Massachusetts:

Knew the ship question, guessed all the others.

Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took 56 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 344


----------



## Popeye

Stopped in for a bit of Science and Technology

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 35 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 965


----------



## Popeye

Had to try the reptile one. Changed 2 answers that would have been right and had to log off and log back in as soon as I started because the game locked up on me.

Questions correct: 3 / 10
You took 135 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 165


----------



## Waterwings

I don't like snakes anyway, lol.


Questions correct: 2 / 10
You took 93 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 107


----------



## Captain Ahab

How are you guys at Math????


----------



## Waterwings

Captain Ahab said:


> How are you guys at Math????




Math is my weakest subject. When I was in high school, Algebra was an elective. Never did learn it, lol.


----------



## Waterwings

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 98 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 802


----------



## Popeye

I just love it when these geniuses write questions with "all of these" as an answer choice.
I don't even read the questions on those. Just click and go.

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 54 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 946


----------



## Popeye

Wasn't real sure about the guide dog one.

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 48 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 952


----------



## Popeye

I guessed on 4 and got 3 of them right. Missed the Nutty Professor one.

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 62 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 838


----------



## Waterwings

Well, so much for movie knowledge, lol.


Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took 89 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 311


----------



## Popeye

If I was 1 second faster I would be in first place

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 109 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 391


----------



## Waterwings

Knew some, guessed some. 1st place for the moment  


Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 103 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 597


----------



## Captain Ahab

wHERE is Flounderhead - why are you not playing as often?

Next up the 1950s!

And, becuase Redbug is so nice, I put Movie Sunday back up

Not that he needs any easy categories


----------



## Popeye

Here I am. Always like Science and Technology. The big question is can I make the top 10?

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 30 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 970


----------



## Captain Ahab

Good to see you still playing Mr. Head!


----------



## Nickk

flounderhead59 said:


> Here I am. Always like Science and Technology. The big question is can I make the top 10?
> 
> Questions correct: 10 / 10
> You took 30 seconds to complete this quiz.
> Total score: 970




30 seconds? :shock:


----------



## Popeye

Nickk said:


> 30 seconds? :shock:



Seen most of those questions before. I don't think there is a large data base of Sci and tech questions


----------



## Popeye

Lot of guesses today

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 60 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 440


----------



## Popeye

If there would have been different choices on the Space Shuttle one I might have missed it. That detailed of an answer was a dead give away.

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 38 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 962


----------



## Popeye

Changed on correct one, DOH #-o 

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 75 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 425


----------



## Popeye

Got hung up on the cat part one and the Lab colors one.

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 55 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 945


I hit the top 10 though


----------



## Popeye

2 lucky guesses helped today

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 55 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 745


----------



## Popeye

Hesitated on one this morning. Should have been 31 seconds at the most. :x 

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 35 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 965


----------



## Waterwings

WWII Planes: I went down in flames on that one, but am currently in 6th place, lol. :lol: 


Questions correct: 3 / 10
You took 82 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 218


----------



## Popeye

10 questions, 10 guesses

Questions correct: 3 / 10
You took 79 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 221


----------



## Waterwings

Dang, missed the "What came down...." question.


Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 66 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 834


----------



## Popeye

Almost clicked the wrong animal answer.

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 34 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 966


----------



## Captain Ahab

As you have certainly noticed, I have been changing things up as best I can. Anyone have ideas I am all ears.

What did you think about Frosty the Snowman trivia? :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Here is the link for those who want to join in - someone needs to whup Flounderhead more often

https://my.funtrivia.com/tournament/Fishin-Fanatics-Trivia-62312.html


----------



## Waterwings

Whew, did a lot of guessing on today's catagory! :shock: 

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 83 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 617


----------



## FishingCop

Captain Ahab said:


> As you have certainly noticed, I have been changing things up as best I can. Anyone have ideas I am all ears.
> 
> What did you think about Frosty the Snowman trivia? :lol: :lol: :lol: ----
> ]




just happended that LegBrkr watches that movie several times each weekend with her 4 year old grandson - it was a breeze for her. Now, as for me, I barely remember the original Frosty, let alone the 1969 new version???

Hey, I've got an idea - how about some more 50's & 60's rock 'n roll ??? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Captain Ahab

You got it 1950s and 1960s Rock and Roll it is!

How about an all Elvis day to start?


----------



## Popeye

All guesses

Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took 90 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 310


----------



## FishingCop

Captain Ahab said:


> You got it 1950s and 1960s Rock and Roll it is!
> 
> How about an all Elvis day to start?



Well, that's okay, but, although I liked Elvis like the rest of us old timers, I wasn't a huge fan nor an Elvis fanatic by any means. But, hey, go for it, I know as many Elvis songs as the next guy (tinboaters), just not a fanatic....... mostly just an oldies freak  - give me the obscure 50's &N 60's rock & roll stuff, and I'll kick your a**


----------



## Waterwings

I hesitated on the parrot and guide dog questions, but it worked out, lol.


Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 68 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 932


----------



## Popeye

Missed the Parrot one because I didn't read the whole question. Read the Answers and saw a word that is usually in the correct answer and clicked that one. As I submitted it I saw a key word in the question and knew I got it wrong before the results popped up. Would have been in 1st place too.


----------



## Popeye

Not very good today

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 65 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 635


----------



## Waterwings

Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took 88 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 312


----------



## Waterwings

60's rock:


Questions correct: 3 / 10
You took 79 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 221


----------



## FishingCop

60's

7/10, 35 seconds 

I was lucky there were short questions and I knew 5 of them....

But Capt, these were pretty new (mid-late) 60's. Still looking for the real oldies between 1956 - 1964, pre-beatles rock 'n roll   That's my forte' I'm pretty good up to about 1967 - after that, I suck. Psychodellic and acid rock, etc. I don't know a thing about. I not really to up on the english invasion either, but I can hold my own.

Anyway, thanks for trying the 60's - do it again soon (make it older)


----------



## Popeye

At first I read FSH as FISH and none of the answers fit, so I had to go back and re-read the question. Who knows, I might have broken the 30 second barrier otherwise?

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 32 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 968


----------



## Captain Ahab

Next up - just for Flounderhead, COWS!







MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Popeye

Guess I need to do some bovine research huh?


----------



## Waterwings

I had a brain fart and missed the renewable source question #-o . Guessed on some others.

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 63 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 837


----------



## Popeye

Wow, did better than I thought I would.

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 79 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 721


----------



## Andy

Now I know why I'm not a farmer... LOL

4/10


----------



## Popeye

Because I know nothing about SEC, which I guess is college football?

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 40 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 860


----------



## Captain Ahab

flounderhead59 said:


> Because I know nothing about SEC, which I guess is college football?
> 
> Questions correct: 9 / 10
> You took 40 seconds to complete this quiz.
> Total score: 860




South Eastern Conference 

College Football and all other Division 1 sports


It is a really great conference (except for Kentucky of course :lol: )


----------



## Popeye

I didn't even know what SEC stood for. If I had to guess, I would have said South Eastern Colleges? Don't watch the stuff.


----------



## Captain Ahab

flounderhead59 said:


> I didn't even know what SEC stood for. If I had to guess, I would have said South Eastern Colleges? Don't watch the stuff.



Securities and Exchange Commision


----------



## Popeye

Space Environment Center


----------



## Captain Ahab

Save Every Cow

I think flounderhead is the official photographer for SEC :mrgreen:


----------



## Popeye

Okay, you got me on that one.


----------



## Waterwings

I missed the SEC question also. I don't watch it either. 


Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 70 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 830


----------



## Popeye

Good thing I used to help a guy with his sheep when I was growing up. Of course, that only helped with 2 of the answers, the rest were pretty obvious.

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 49 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 951


----------



## Popeye

Changed 2 answers that I shouldn't have. Can't believe I second guessed myself like that.


Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took 98 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 302


----------



## Waterwings

Europe. I always do bad on that catagory. I didn't know the answer about Ibiza, but during a Med Cruise summer of '75, we spent about 4 days there anchored in the harbor and were off the ship at noon iof we didn't have duty. That place is great, and talk about crystal clear waters! 8) 

Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took 83 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 317


----------



## Andy

I kind of read the first question, then it's all guesses... lucky lucky on that one.

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 21 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 479


----------



## Waterwings

Movies. Better than I normally do with that catagory. :-k 

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 92 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 708


----------



## Andy

I need to watch more movies. :| 

Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took 126 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 274


----------



## Popeye

Are you kidding me? 4 were straight up guesses. Guess it was just my day. Had a good day fishing too. Report to follow.

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 69 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 931


----------



## Popeye

Changed one correct answer.

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 85 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 415


----------



## FishingCop

7/10 correct  

Only knew one for sure, though I knew a second one (turned out correct also) guessed on 8 and got 5 correct   

Starting to get the hang of this game - "all of the above" is always correct. "None of these" is never correct. When guessing, it is never the obvious answer and sometimes is the most rediculous sounding answer. (like today, the "City of New Orleans" for the aircraft carrier seemed obvious, so I guessed a different one and got it correct. Usually there is one that is obviously wrong (like way off base), leaving a logical guess which most often is correct. Sometimes, like today, there are ones that you cannot apply any logic (like numbered answers) - so it's just a guess. The more you play, the more you get a feel for guessing correctly. But, when the topic is so foreign to me, I just click and go as fast as I can without reading the questions..... Oh, yeah, there are lots of repeat questions too.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Giving away answers (or even what is not correct) before the day's game over [-X [-X [-X


----------



## FishingCop

Captain Ahab said:


> Giving away answers (or even what is not correct) before the day's game over [-X [-X [-X



ooops, so, so sorry..... wasn't intentional, just giving examples of learning to guess better.... stupid on my part, my bad! I'll be more careful next time......

Can I PLEASE be forgiven?????


----------



## Waterwings

I still have the problem of reading each question and thinking about the answers, which always gives me bad completion times :roll: , but I'm in 2nd place...for the moment.  


Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 99 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 601


----------



## Waterwings

Naval Forces again:

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 96 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 604


----------



## FishingCop

Hey, where'd the weekly topics go? Is it gone or is my computer messed up? I haven't seen it in 3 days????


----------



## Captain Ahab

FishingCop said:


> Hey, where'd the weekly topics go? Is it gone or is my computer messed up? I haven't seen it in 3 days????



Weekly topics? Who are you? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 





I hid them - but I know what tomorrow's topic is: NOT NAVAL FORCES!


----------



## FishingCop

Captain Ahab said:


> FishingCop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, where'd the weekly topics go? Is it gone or is my computer messed up? I haven't seen it in 3 days????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hid them - but I know what tomorrow's topic is: NOT NAVAL FORCES!
Click to expand...


Okay, so I'll be surprised when we have 50'-60's music again? :lol:


----------



## Waterwings

Well, I hosed that one, but I wasn't in the Canadian Navy, lol. 


Questions correct: 3 / 10
You took 94 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 206


----------



## Waterwings

Would have had 10/10 but changed an answer. My first guess was correct. :roll: 


Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 84 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 816


----------



## Popeye

If I knew anything about Hershal Walker I would be in 1st place. Never even heard of him before.

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 45 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 855


----------



## bcritch

Wow I made the top 5 today. First time ever :shock:


----------



## Popeye

Would have done better but I've never fished in Austrailia. On the plus side I did get the one with the wrong answer right.  

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 102 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 398


----------



## Captain Ahab

flounderhead59 said:


> Would have done better but I've never fished in Austrailia. On the plus side I did get the one with the wrong answer right.
> 
> Questions correct: 5 / 10
> You took 102 seconds to complete this quiz.
> Total score: 398




I still got is wrong - and i knew it


i did think of you Mr. Flounder - and knew it woudl piss you off AGAIN!

What BS


----------



## Waterwings

Didn't do well at all, plus I got a phone call while playing, so my time is really off the chart, lol.

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 252 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 348


----------



## Popeye

Country singer one got me, go figure.

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 73 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 827


----------



## Waterwings

All guesses today. :roll: 


Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 87 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 513


----------



## Popeye

Only had to guess on 2. Of course I only got 1 of those right.

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 72 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 828


----------



## Waterwings

I guessed a lot. 


Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 113 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 487


----------



## Andy

2 of 5 that I guessed on... LOL

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 109 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 591


----------



## Popeye

DOH! Just gotta love the Simpsons. I did have to guess on 2 of them though.

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 65 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 935


----------



## Andy

I had to guess at 10.  

Questions correct: 2 / 10
You took 144 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 56


----------



## Captain Ahab

flounderhead59 said:


> DOH! Just gotta love the Simpsons. I did have to guess on 2 of them though.




You have way too much time on your hands!


----------



## FishingCop

Guessed on all 10. Never saw the impsons - ever. About maybe 5 minutes once or twice when my son lived at home, and 5 minutes was enough for me :roll:


----------



## Waterwings

Guessed on all of 'em myself. I've watched it a few times, but apparently I didn't let any of it sink in.  


Questions correct: 3 / 10
You took 92 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 208


----------



## Popeye

I used to live for the Simpsons. About 2-3 years ago their stories started gettting weaker and now I only occasionally watch them


----------



## Popeye

That sucked.

Questions correct: 2 / 10
You took 78 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 122


----------



## Andy

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 162 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 338


I should have paid more attention growing up around my uncle...


----------



## Waterwings

Guessed everyone of 'em and did terrible, but then again I'd do just as bad if it were another brand also, lol.


Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took 85 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 315


----------



## FishingCop

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 80 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 720

First one to play today - had hernia surgery Monday (the old fashion way under the knife) and still having to sleep on the recliner - so I'm up late surfing - waited for the new game so I could be first to play - score won't hold up I'm sure, but in first place for now


----------



## Popeye

Better than my score. Hope you get better soon. There's fish calling our names.

Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took 70 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 330


----------



## FishingCop

flounderhead59 said:


> Better than my score. Hope you get better soon. There's fish calling our names.
> 
> Questions correct: 4 / 10
> You took 70 seconds to complete this quiz.
> Total score: 330




Soon as the ice is off - I'll be healed by then for sure


----------



## Captain Ahab

*Hope you heal up quick FishCop

Did you save any extra pieces for bait - reminds me of a joke*
_
Joe, the fisherman, had driven by the lake many times and had seen some other anglers about, so he decided to give his luck a try. On his first day of fishing he had no luck at all but noticed that another fisherman near him that was scooping in one after another. He had to know The Secret.

"Excuse me sir, but would you mind telling me what sort of bait you are using?" he asked.

The other man looked around a bit embarrassed. "Well, I am a surgeon, and quite by accident I found that human tonsil works very well."

Joe thanked the man, thought about what sort of bait to try next time, and left.

The next day, Joe returned to the lake, tried a different bait and still had no luck. Just as the day before, there was yet a different man realing in fish after fish.

"Excuse me," asked Joe, "but could you suggest a bait that I could try?"

"Well, I can but I am not sure it will do you any good. I am using a bit of human appendix."

"Hmm," thought Joe. It seemed that the fish in this lake would require a little more effort than normal. He left, willing to give the lake one more try.

On the third day, Joe still had no luck. As was usual, there was yet another man near him bringing in fish left and right.

Joe wanted to confirm what he already knew. "Excuse me sir, but are you a doctor?"

"No, I am a Rabbi." _


----------



## Andy

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 131 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 369

FishingCop, quit being a wuss, rub some dirt on it and fish man...  
Joking aside, hope you get better soon. Surgery stinks....


----------



## Popeye

Missed the Baseball one (of course) and the Roman one. I actually had the Roman one right at first but second guessed myself.

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 48 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 752


----------



## Andy

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 217 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 483

Guessed 3 AND read even slower than usual this morning... LOL


----------



## Waterwings

Missed the baseball question also, and had the Robt. DeNiro movie correct and changed it. Plus guessed at others.  

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 87 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 713


----------



## Popeye

With my time and if I hadn't changed my answer I would be in 9th place instead of in 20th. But hey, at least I'm not in 21st place... :lol:


----------



## Waterwings

flounderhead59 said:


> With my time and if I hadn't changed my answer I would be in 9th place instead of in 20th. But hey, at least I'm not in 21st place... :lol:



Wish I was in 21st place.......................but 26th isn't too bad :roll:


----------



## Popeye

But you know who is in 21st place. Right behind me. :lol:


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

My first try at this.Got 8/10- 146sec.Have to read FASTER. 30th place so far. Steve


----------



## Andy

Guessed 10 of 10. I wouldn't have gotten 1 right if I would have read the questions... 

Questions correct: 1 / 10
You took 26 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 74


----------



## Waterwings

flounderhead59 said:


> But you know who is in 21st place. Right behind me. :lol:



I will not mention any names :wink:


----------



## Popeye

Yeah, but he's ahead of me today.


----------



## Waterwings

Well, that was fun :shock: :lol: 


Questions correct: 1 / 10
You took 90 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 10

I'm in second place......................if you start at the bottom of the list! :wink:


----------



## Popeye

First for now, but that won't last. Only knew 3 of them and when the answers showed up realized that I knew the Keanau Reeves one (but answered wrong).

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 62 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 438


----------



## Waterwings

Guessed at 'em all. 


Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 88 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 412


You're still in 1st, and I'm second, which is a surprise to me, lol. Usually I'm down near the middle of the pack, lol.


----------



## Andy

Guessed at 9...  

Questions correct: 2 / 10
You took 176 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 24


----------



## Popeye

Missed the Drano one - for obvious reasons when you see the correct answer and waffled on the Julius Ceaser one between the correct answer and the one I entered.

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 64 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 736


----------



## redbug

I got the drano one right great flick!!!!! but missed two others!!!

oh well


----------



## Waterwings

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 85 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 615


----------



## Andy

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 112 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 488

I should have done better at something I love so much... LOL


----------



## Popeye

I'm doing it again... Changing answers I shouldn't.

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 66 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 534


----------



## Popeye

Probably would have done better with a differnet Ernest.







Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took 69 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 331


----------



## redbug

Popeye said:


> Probably would have done better with a differnet Ernest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Questions correct: 4 / 10
> You took 69 seconds to complete this quiz.
> Total score: 331


 you good did 4 getting right dat i got 1


----------



## FishingCop

[/quote]
you good did 4 getting right dat i got 1[/quote]

Huh???? :?


----------



## Popeye

Yup, still don't know any Hemingway... All guesses again.

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 73 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 427


----------



## Captain Ahab

How do you guys like sharks?

And shark movies?


----------



## redbug

will i need a bigger boat????


----------



## Popeye

Captain Ahab said:


> How do you guys like sharks?
> 
> And shark movies?



Can't be any harder than Hemingway. I once picked up an Ernest Hemingway book. Never read it, just picked it up.


----------



## FishingCop

Hey, the topic just changed to "Da Dum", 4 hours to early... it says "Weds" topic. What's up? I tried to play but it made me wait until tomorrow since I already played "Ernest" today.


----------



## Waterwings

Changed some that I should have left alone. :roll: 


Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 66 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 434


----------



## Andy

Waterwings said:


> Changed some that I should have left alone. :roll:




I left some alone that I should have changed.  

Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took 92 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 308


----------



## Waterwings

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 77 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 623


----------



## Popeye

Better than a poke in the eye with a sharp stick...

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 58 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 542


----------



## Waterwings

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 59 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 741


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Gotta get off the movies.Idon't have a chance. Steve(stgfish)


----------



## Waterwings

I watched that movie once, plus, I hardly ever do well in the movie catagory. Welcome to the Trivia! 8) 


Questions correct: 3 / 10
You took 45 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 255


----------



## Popeye

Knew one (where what's hiz-name died), did the logic thing on the poppy question and guessed on 8. I guess 50/50 on the ones I guessed on isn't too bad.

I really wasn't gonna take this quiz but was made an offer I couldn't refuse.

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 76 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 524


----------



## Captain Ahab

S&MFISH said:


> Gotta get off the movies.Idon't have a chance. Steve(stgfish)



What do you want to do?


----------



## FishingCop

Captain Ahab said:


> S&MFISH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta get off the movies.Idon't have a chance. Steve(stgfish)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you want to do?
Click to expand...



50's & 60's rock & roll :lol: =P~


----------



## Popeye

Abbott and Costello


----------



## FishingCop

Popeye said:


> Abbott and Costello



Abbot & Costello sing 60's rock & roll :lol: :lol: (or, Who's on first) :wink:


----------



## Popeye

Knew 1, guessed the rest. Don't remember seeing any of those questions before either.

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 93 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 407


----------



## Waterwings

Guessed 'em all.


Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 107 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 493


----------



## Captain Ahab

Monday

Abbott-And-Costello

Play the songs of Elvis


----------



## Popeye

Guessed on 3 but the rest were pretty easy

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 46 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 954


----------



## Waterwings

Well, that was fun :shock: 



Questions correct: 1 / 10
You took 88 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 12


----------



## Popeye

I guess this makes up for the Abbott and Costello. I only guessed on ALL OF THEM!

Questions correct: 1 / 10
You took 53 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 47


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Captain Ahab said:


> S&MFISH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta get off the movies.Idon't have a chance. Steve(stgfish)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you want to do?
Click to expand...




How 'bout '70s rock or NASCAR or ? :mrgreen:


----------



## Captain Ahab

S&MFISH said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S&MFISH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta get off the movies.Idon't have a chance. Steve(stgfish)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you want to do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How 'bout '70s rock or NASCAR or ? :mrgreen:
Click to expand...



Cannot do NASCAR

So we will do 70s rock on Wed.


----------



## FishingCop

Man, I am so embarrassed...

Questions correct: 0 / 10
You took 62 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 0

My first "zero" score ever ------------ baseball is definatlely not my bag!!  
And my guessing skills were really off today :?


----------



## Captain Ahab

FishingCop said:


> Man, I am so embarrassed...
> 
> Questions correct: 0 / 10
> You took 62 seconds to complete this quiz.
> Total score: 0
> 
> My first "zero" score ever ------------ baseball is definatlely not my bag!!
> And my guessing skills were really off today :?



When i doubt do what I do - say "what would our long lost buddy Flounderhead do?"


Where is he anyway?


----------



## Popeye

Flounderhead wouldn't have played that one anyhow.


----------



## FishingCop

Captain Ahab said:


> FishingCop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man, I am so embarrassed...
> 
> Questions correct: 0 / 10
> You took 62 seconds to complete this quiz.
> Total score: 0
> 
> My first "zero" score ever ------------ baseball is definatlely not my bag!!
> And my guessing skills were really off today :?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When i doubt do what I do - say "what would our long lost buddy Flounderhead do?"
> 
> 
> Where is he anyway?
Click to expand...


If he were still here, he would undoubtedly be in first place like the old days :wink: 

Don't know where he disappeard to??? Me thinks he's hiding from Esquired or Capt Ahap or Brutus or Olive Oil - or whoever??) He's definately hiding from someone 8) Come out, come out, wherever you are :?: :?: 
 :?: :?:


----------



## Waterwings

Don't feel bad, FC! Checkout my score.


Questions correct: 0 / 10
You took 77 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 0


----------



## redbug

baseball trivia sucks


----------



## FishingCop

Waterwings said:


> Don't feel bad, FC! Checkout my score.
> 
> 
> Questions correct: 0 / 10
> You took 77 seconds to complete this quiz.
> Total score: 0



Hey WW, maybe we should start a "ZERO" fan club?? We could be the Charter members????? :lol:


----------



## Captain Ahab

Tommorrow is 70's rock music

You guys might get "Less then Zero" on that

LOl, lol lol lol LOl, lol lol lol 
LOl, lol lol lol 
LOl, lol lol lol 
LOl, lol lol lol 
LOl, lol lol lol 
LOl, lol lol lol 
LOl, lol lol lol 
LOl, lol lol lol 
LOl, lol lol lol 
LOl, lol lol lol 
LOl, lol lol lol 
LOl, lol lol lol


----------



## FishingCop

Captain Ahab said:


> Tommorrow is 70's rock music
> 
> You guys might get "Less then Zero" on that
> 
> LOl, lol lol lol LOl, lol lol lol
> LOl, lol lol lol
> LOl, lol lol lol
> LOl, lol lol lol
> LOl, lol lol lol
> LOl, lol lol lol
> LOl, lol lol lol
> LOl, lol lol lol
> LOl, lol lol lol
> LOl, lol lol lol
> LOl, lol lol lol
> LOl, lol lol lol



Not a chance Capt. - While 50' & 60's rock is my forte, I'm no slouch at 70's rock (unless it's all acid rock crap) :roll:


----------



## Captain Ahab

Did I say 70s rock and Roll

Sorry - I meant 70s Acid Rock Crap

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## FishingCop

Captain Ahab said:


> Did I say 70s rock and Roll
> 
> Sorry - I meant 70s Acid Rock Crap
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:



I quit, just put me down for another zero


----------



## Captain Ahab

FishingCop said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did I say 70s rock and Roll
> 
> Sorry - I meant 70s Acid Rock Crap
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I quit, just put me down for another zero
Click to expand...


Finally - now we can get on with the good trivia questions

While I am on the topic, anyone want to moderate the game for a while? You can then make up your own question categories


----------



## FishingCop

Captain Ahab said:


> FishingCop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did I say 70s rock and Roll
> 
> Sorry - I meant 70s Acid Rock Crap
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I quit, just put me down for another zero
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Finally - now we can get on with the good trivia questions
Click to expand...


Yeah, back to the 60's


----------



## Popeye

Only knew that I knew 1, turns out I knew 2. Good enough for first place (So far)

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 73 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 427


----------



## FishingCop

FishingCop said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did I say 70s rock and Roll
> 
> Sorry - I meant 70s Acid Rock Crap
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I quit, just put me down for another zero
Click to expand...



Change that, I did get one right


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Thanks Ahab, if I hadn't been such a dufus,and paid a little more attention to what I was reading,I"d have gotten 7/10 and be leading. Steve


----------



## Waterwings

Well, the answers sounded right in my head when I clicked on them, lol. #-o 


Questions correct: 3 / 10
You took 107 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 193


----------



## Popeye

10 guesses

Questions correct: 3 / 10
You took 105 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 195


----------



## Waterwings

I knew #7 and #10, guessed at the rest. I still have an old cassette tape of the album in #7.  

Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took 81 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 319


----------



## Popeye

2 lucky guesses didn't hurt today

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 40 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 960


----------



## Andy

7/10. I had 2 guesses and hit the wrong anwer on one that I knew....


----------



## bcritch

I finally got more than 3 questions right today :lol: I've been getting my butt kicked lately.

I missed the England Holiday question.

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 71 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 829


----------



## Waterwings

I missed the cheese and the holiday questions. Guessed at a few.


Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 72 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 728


----------



## Popeye

10 guesses and I'm not musically inclined in any way whatsoever

Questions correct: 2 / 10
You took 78 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 122


----------



## Waterwings

Well, the school band is across the hall from my classroom, and I've been "listening" to them for 13 yrs now. Still haven't learned anything, lol.


Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 61 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 439


But I'm in second place....................for the moment, lol.


----------



## Popeye

Not good and not fast. Movie Trivia sux

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 73 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 527


----------



## Waterwings

Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took 77 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 323


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

My best score to date. Knew 7 of them ,guessed on three,got one of those right 


8/10- 688 pts.


----------



## Waterwings

Guessed at 'em all, as you can tell by my score. Topic said Musical Instruments. All I got was musical history, but then again, I don't know much about the instruments either, lol. 


Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took 88 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 312


----------



## Captain Ahab

Srry bout that - topic is Jazz

We will try this for a few days

Study up


----------



## Popeye

Most were guesses but I had to really read a couple to get it.

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 116 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 384


----------



## Waterwings

Guessed 'em all ! lol


Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 84 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 416


----------



## Popeye

ALL GUESSES

Questions correct: 3 / 10
You took 76 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 224


----------



## redbug

pretty bad when i just click as fast as i can without even carring about the questions.... the subjects have been pretty S#%$$^^*Y the past few days..


----------



## FishingCop

redbug said:


> pretty bad when i just click as fast as i can without even carring about the questions.... the subjects have been pretty S#%$$^^*Y the past few days..



Ditto, X2


----------



## Andy

Not a jazz man, straight clicking for me..

Questions correct: 0 / 10
You took 14 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 0

I guess I'm the newest member of the 0 club...


----------



## Waterwings

Nothing but guessing again.


Questions correct: 1 / 10
You took 66 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 34


----------



## redbug

this is starting to suck!!! is anyone reading the questions???


----------



## Waterwings

redbug said:


> this is starting to suck!!! is anyone reading the questions???




Nope, just randomly clicking.

Questions correct: 1 / 10
You took 44 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 56


----------



## FishingCop

I read them today as you can tell by my high time - but, they are starting to be some repeat questions - that, coupled with guesses, gave me a good score....

HOWEVER: It's time for a change of topics - I guess Capt. wasn't kidding when he asked for someone else to moderate for a while???


----------



## Captain Ahab

FishingCop said:


> HOWEVER: It's time for a change of topics - I guess Capt. wasn't kidding when he asked for someone else to moderate for a while???




Do we have a volunteer?


----------



## FishingCop

Captain Ahab said:


> FishingCop said:
> 
> 
> 
> HOWEVER: It's time for a change of topics - I guess Capt. wasn't kidding when he asked for someone else to moderate for a while???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do we have a volunteer?
Click to expand...


Sorry, but no..No... NO...no, no, no, NO, NO-------- and even if I could, everyone would really get mad about the 50's -60's rock & roll topic everyday :wink:


----------



## redbug

I sucked today but at least it was worth reading the questions.
I think the old format was cool some easy days some tough 
but none impossible.. the jazz days had a bunch of guys near the top with times in the teens and 3 or 4 answers 
that wasn't a challenge just click as fast as you can.


----------



## Waterwings

Dang, I knew the answer but mis-clicked on #2. Didn't know the painter question at all.


Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 70 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 730


----------



## Popeye

I remembered the painter one. Almost missed the capitol city one as I misread the name of the country


Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 39 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 961


----------



## Waterwings

More jazz.


Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took 63 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 337


----------



## Popeye

If i wouldn't have changed those 2 answers, I would be in first place... Well, for now at least.  

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 70 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 630


----------



## Waterwings

Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took 77 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 323


----------



## Popeye

Ya need to be a Beatles fan for this one.

Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took 75 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 325


----------



## FishingCop

Only 4 right  

Gonna be in New Orleans the rest of the week - don't know if I'll be able to play - won't have a computer - maybe I can play at the hotel??


----------



## Popeye

Yeah, vacation in in N.O. and worry about playing trivia...


----------



## Captain Ahab

FishingCop said:


> Only 4 right
> 
> Gonna be in New Orleans the rest of the week - don't know if I'll be able to play - won't have a computer - maybe I can play at the hotel??




And we were gonna do nothing but old rock band trivia :mrgreen: 

Oh well - I guess it will be math problems until you get back


----------



## FishingCop

Captain Ahab said:


> FishingCop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only 4 right
> 
> Gonna be in New Orleans the rest of the week - don't know if I'll be able to play - won't have a computer - maybe I can play at the hotel??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we were gonna do nothing but old rock band trivia :mrgreen:
> 
> Oh well - I guess it will be math problems until you get back
Click to expand...



You & Popeye will hold up my end for me I'm sure  

Supposed to get together with Specknreds for lunch or dinner. We couldn't work out a day of fishing because of other commitments, but I promised him I'd return some day to try for some Reds......


----------



## FishingCop

Popeye said:


> Yeah, vacation in in N.O. and worry about playing trivia...



Well, not a (family) vacation, Just me and my best friend (since 1st grade) going down to celebrate our 60th birthdays. We went there when we were 20 years old on a raod trip - returning for 4 days just to have some fun   Leaving early tomorrow - back Friday night. 

We're so old, we'll probably need resting time  Figured I could play trivia after my nap :lol:


----------



## Popeye

Wish I could say I was even close with the three I missed, but didn't have a clue about them.

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 80 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 620


----------



## Popeye

Took a guess at the last one

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 41 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 959


----------



## Waterwings

Missed the last one. Guessed at a few.

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 76 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 824


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

9/10 today.


----------



## Popeye

Missed the Austrailian and Newcastle ones


Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 47 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 753


----------



## Waterwings

Okay, so I don't know anything about the catagories, lol. All guessing today.


Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 82 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 518


----------



## Popeye

Was on the fence on 2 of them and went the wrong way on both.

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 82 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 418


----------



## Waterwings

I changed a couple that I had correct the first time, and there was the usual guessing, lol.

Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took 96 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 304


----------



## FishingCop

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 87 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 713

Back from New Orleans ("Nawlins" or The Big Easy, whichever you prefer)  
Missed trivia every day I was gone - Way TOO much stuff to do to spend time on the lobby computer  
Got to catch up on my score now..


----------



## Popeye

Can't say that I've seen any of those movies

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 55 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 645


----------



## Waterwings

Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took 76 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 324


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

8/10 today.


----------



## Popeye

I second guessed myself on two of them. Should know by now to go with my first answer.
Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 82 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 518


----------



## Popeye

Only knew 2... Train robbery and gem questions.

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 70 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 430


----------



## Popeye

I always like Monty Python, just never retained a lot from their shows or movies I guess. Guessed on nine of them and deduced the other.

Questions correct: 3 / 10
You took 71 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 229


----------



## redbug

i grew up a python junkie great topic !!!!
needs more movie questons though


----------



## Waterwings

Guessed at 'em all.


Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 107 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 493


----------



## Popeye

One answer didn't take (it was right) and didn't even have a clue on the last one

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 73 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 727


----------



## Waterwings

:shock: Medical stuff! :shock: 


Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 71 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 829


----------



## Popeye

Missed one that I knew the answer to. Guess I had a brain fart.

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 44 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 856


----------



## Waterwings

Okay, bombed that one, lol.


Questions correct: 1 / 10
You took 87 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 13


----------



## Popeye

I only knew 2 and guessed on the rest. Bad guessing today as I went 0%. I knew the song writer and the bush one.

Questions correct: 2 / 10
You took 82 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 118


----------



## Waterwings

Movies cont'd today.


Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 77 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 523


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

8/10 not bad.


----------



## Popeye

Sorta slow and missed the Brando and O'Toole ones

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 68 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 732


----------



## Popeye

I actually had to try and sing (in my head) the song on the 1st question to realize who sang it. Now it's stuck in there.

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 49 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 951


----------



## Popeye

I'm better with the Science and Technology than I am with the Monty Python that's for sure.


Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 47 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 953


----------



## Popeye

I would tell you what the subject was but all I can say is... HUH?

Questions correct: 2 / 10
You took 33 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 167


----------



## Waterwings

Well, the movies got me again, lol.


Questions correct: 2 / 10
You took 93 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 107


----------



## Popeye

I read the title of the quiz, none of the questions though.

Questions correct: 2 / 10
You took 17 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 183


----------



## Popeye

One answer didn't take and I misread the first question.


Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 45 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 755


----------



## Popeye

Cartoons... Never saw any of those on the quiz. All guesses.

Questions correct: 2 / 10
You took 70 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 130


----------



## Waterwings

Dang, I trashed that game. lol. I should have gotten the Spanish city/flight question correct, as I flew on that airlines once out of that city. Brain fart! :roll:


----------



## Popeye

Those were some new ones.

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 57 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 543


----------



## Popeye

More cartoons

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 59 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 441


----------



## Waterwings

Questions correct: 3 / 10
You took 71 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 229


----------



## Popeye

Too slow for 1st place today... by 1 second


Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 39 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 961


----------



## Popeye

I like the science and tech category


Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 47 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 953


----------



## Popeye

Mostly all guesses today. I don't do much mixed drink drinking and those that I do drink are the simple shot and a mixer kind.


Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 59 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 441


----------



## Waterwings

Good thing I'm not a bartender, lol. 


Questions correct: 3 / 10
You took 76 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 224


----------



## Popeye

Surprised myself with some real lucky guesses today.

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 64 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 636


----------



## Andy

I guess I need to start drinking... Or start making better guesses... LMAO

Questions correct: 2 / 10
You took 103 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 97


----------



## Popeye

Maybe drinking while guessing? :lol:


----------



## Andy

Yeah, I can see it now.. Me chasing down the submit button..... 

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Popeye

Well, nobody said the _times _would improve


----------



## Andy

Popeye said:


> Well, nobody said the _times _would improve



What are you trying to say there bud?? LMAO :lol: :lol:


----------



## Popeye

Hobbies... hrmph... Missed the Star Wars and knitting ones. How the heck am I supposed to know them? My hobbies are fishing and annoying Capt Ahab... :lol: 


Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 82 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 718


----------



## ober51

First, time, and got lucky on some, lol:

Calculating your score..

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 119 seconds to complete this quiz.
Total score: 781

I guessed prowess and it was power.


----------



## Popeye

Astronomy isn't real science


Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 74 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 526


----------



## Popeye

I selected all four answers on the N'SYNC question before finally making up my mind.

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 41 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 959


----------



## Popeye

Had the time part down, was on the fence between two answers on the drug one and went the wrong way.

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 47 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 853


----------



## Popeye

Missed the nutrients one and the planet one.

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 63 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 737


----------



## Waterwings

Geography - Intermediate catagory:

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 73 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 427


----------



## Popeye

Made a real lucky guess with the Indian dance one

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 55 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 945


----------



## Waterwings

My guessing really sucked this time :roll: 


Questions correct: 3 / 10
You took 80 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 220


----------



## Popeye

Right there with you

Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took 61 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 339


----------



## Popeye

Changed 2

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 80 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 520


----------



## Popeye

I really surprised myself today. I guessed on 7 of them and actually thought I might know the one I missed and turns out I would have been 10/10 if I would have gone with my gut. Missed the one about the statues and helmets

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 69 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 831


----------



## Popeye

I had the hockey player one right but changed it. I don't watch hockey so it was a crap shoot anyhow.

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 62 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 838


----------



## Popeye

I clecked every choice in two of them before my brain could make a decission. Just a bit slow today.


Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 50 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 950


----------



## Captain Ahab

Popeye said:


> I clecked every choice in two of them before my brain could make a decission. Just a bit slow today.
> 
> 
> Questions correct: 10 / 10
> You took 50 seconds to complete this quiz.
> Total score: 950




Who is Brian? Oh, brain, no thanks i have a set


----------



## Popeye

I remember a few from before and had to make SWAGs on two of them


Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 57 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 943


----------



## Waterwings

:roll: 

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 89 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 411


Funny thing about one of those places in Iraq, as one of my brothers is currently there, and he's told me it's in the middle of nowhere in the desert, but I still chose it as my answer.....which was incorrect, lol. :roll:


----------



## Popeye

Got the obvious ones but when it comes to doing the math... I hate it.

Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took 114 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 286


----------



## Captain Ahab

Popeye said:


> Got the obvious ones but when it comes to doing the math... I hate it.




Wellllllllll welll, pick a new topic then

I am running out of ideas


----------



## Popeye

I knew the answer to the question I missed, I saw what I thought was the word I was looking for but it wasn't the word. Spelled similarly but not the same. Grrrrr....


Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 94 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 806


----------



## FishingCop

Captain Ahab said:


> Popeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got the obvious ones but when it comes to doing the math... I hate it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wellllllllll welll, pick a new topic then
> 
> I am running out of ideas
Click to expand...


How about the old standby - 50's - 60's rock & roll??? :lol:


----------



## Captain Ahab

FishingCop said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Popeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got the obvious ones but when it comes to doing the math... I hate it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wellllllllll welll, pick a new topic then
> 
> I am running out of ideas
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about the old standby - 50's - 60's rock & roll??? :lol:
Click to expand...


Too Late - we are doing Popeye Special Questions


----------



## Waterwings

Well, I have just proven that my grammatical-reasoning is no better now than it was in high school, lol.


Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 98 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 402


----------



## Popeye

This just goes to show that even though I've been known to ramble a little bit, not here but in some places. I can ramble on and on but have no real clue as to the rhyme or reason behind the structure of my sentences. I suppose what is more important is that I can communicate my point of view in such a manner that it is received and understood by others. I disliked English in school. I never could grasp the differences in adverbs and adjectives and participles and all that other stuff. I still don't have a real grasp on it, nor do I really care to. I may use them correctly (or I may not) but that is based more on how the spoken sentence sounds and not because I am following any grammatical rules. But I suppose I should end here before I start to ramble. I've been known to do that (not sure if you knew that or not).


Questions correct: 3 / 10
You took 104 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 196


----------



## Waterwings

Son-of-a-gun, I knew 'em all! :shock: 


Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 95 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 905


----------



## Popeye

I sure am slow today. I hate these new meds.


Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 59 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 941


----------



## Popeye

All kinds of goofiness

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 113 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 487


----------



## FishingCop

Damn, I played first at 12:30 am and I should have waited until I was more awake (and sober) :lol: 

I took way too long reading the questions and missed a couple from the late 60's. -- late 50's/early 60's are my forte.

Thanks Capt. for the topic... I'll do better tomorrow.

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 87 seconds to complete this quiz.


----------



## Popeye

Only knew 3 for sure, thought I knew 2 more and the rest were guesses. I guess I'm not OLD enough.


Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 62 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 638


----------



## Andy

I knew 5 and had 5 wrong guesses... Now where did I put my lucky horseshoe......

Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 160 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 340


----------



## FishingCop

Popeye said:


> Only knew 3 for sure, thought I knew 2 more and the rest were guesses. I guess I'm not OLD enough.
> 
> 
> Questions correct: 7 / 10
> You took 62 seconds to complete this quiz.
> Total score: 638




I got it :roll:


----------



## Waterwings

Recognized the lyrics/clues of the four I missed, just didn't get the correct answer, lol.

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 92 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 508


----------



## Popeye

I knew a couple for sure, SWAG a couple and guessed the rest.

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 84 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 516


----------



## FishingCop

Well, since it was my category, I'm glad I didn't embarrass myself today ( not so good yesterday), but I'm still looking for older ones - got lucky on the mid to late 60's today - knew all but one. Still looking for late 50's - early 60's   Come on capt. can't you find some REAL old rock & roll ???


----------



## Captain Ahab

I see that the complaining has died down


----------



## FishingCop

Captain Ahab said:


> I see that the complaining has died down




Not complaining, just wishing you'd get it right for once :lol: :lol:


----------



## Captain Ahab

FishingCop said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see that the complaining has died down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not complaining, just wishing you'd get it right for once :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...


Cowboy up and take those reins or reigns, however you look at it!

It is good to be the King


----------



## FishingCop

Much better today Capt. Just wish I could rea faster...

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 62 seconds to complete this quiz.


----------



## Waterwings

Well, that was fun, lol.

Questions correct: 1 / 10
You took 105 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 0


----------



## Zum

tied ya


----------



## FishingCop

First one to play at 1:00 am today - 8/10, 104 sseconds. Good oldies questions today  Two of them stumped me which used up too much time


----------



## FishingCop

Man, people are gonna start getting mad about all these oldies But I love it... even though I only got 7 right... and, took too long reading them. I should have gotten two more right if I had thought longer - just trying to go fast. But.... Great questions Capt.....


----------



## Waterwings

Questions correct: 3 / 10
You took 76 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 224


----------



## Waterwings

Would have done better if I hadn't second-guessed myself and changed my first choice of answers. :roll: 


Questions correct: 2 / 10
You took 80 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 120


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

3/10, should have done better.


----------



## Popeye

Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took 89 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 311


----------



## Captain Ahab

Popeye said:


> Questions correct: 4 / 10
> You took 89 seconds to complete this quiz.
> Total score: 311


 [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X


----------



## Popeye

Captain Ahab said:


> Popeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Questions correct: 4 / 10
> You took 89 seconds to complete this quiz.
> Total score: 311
> 
> 
> 
> [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X
Click to expand...


Yeah, not so good huh?


----------



## Popeye

This is why you keep the obscure music and hobby topics around


Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 46 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 954


----------



## Waterwings

Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 84 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 516


----------



## Waterwings

_Lots_ of guessing, lol.


Questions correct: 3 / 10
You took 93 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 207


----------



## Waterwings

Still guessing, lol.


Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took 81 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 319


----------



## Waterwings

Well, so much for my "Rock" knowledge, lol:


Questions correct: 3 / 10
You took 102 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 198


----------



## Waterwings

Music catagory, and did some guessing................as always.  

Questions correct: 9 / 10
You took 79 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 821


----------



## Captain Ahab

It is back and up and running


Have you played today?

https://www.funtrivia.com/private/main.cfm?tid=62312


----------



## Waterwings

Questions correct: 7 / 10
You took 93 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 607


----------



## Waterwings

Questions correct: 10 / 10
You took 60 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 940


----------



## Waterwings

Guessing again, lol ! 


Questions correct: 6 / 10
You took 105 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 495


----------



## Waterwings

4 out of 10 isn't bad, lol. :lol: 

Questions correct: 4 / 10
You took 112 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 288


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

I really stink at this.


----------



## Waterwings

Questions correct: 8 / 10
You took 72 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 728


----------



## Waterwings

Okay, so I don't know much about flowers/vegetation, lol. :roll: 


Questions correct: 5 / 10
You took 83 seconds to complete this quiz. 
Total score: 417


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

4/10-lousy


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

10/10-unbelievable


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

BAM! 10/10 55sec 945pts MY BEST EVER!


----------



## redbug

is there an olympics category?
might be a nice change from eat this for a few weeks
movies rock


----------



## FishingCop

Did you notice about five or six questions were repeats? Pretty much worn out the "Eat This" topic for sure....


----------



## Captain Ahab

i HAVE NOT DONE ANYTHING IN MONTHS WITH THIS - i GUESS IT IS TIME TO START IT UP AGAIN


----------



## Captain Ahab

Anyone still playing trivia

Wins something today

and, what new categories do you want?


----------



## FishingCop

Captain Ahab said:


> Anyone still playing trivia
> 
> Wins something today
> 
> and, what new categories do you want?




60'2 music, 60's music, 60's music   

It would be good to have 6 or 7 standard general topics - Music, history, movies, sports, geography, mixed bag, word wizard, etc., instead of 3-4 days of the same topic each week. We were stuck on "eat this" and a couple others topics 3-4 times a week which really got old. Just a thought?? Thanks for asking.


----------



## redbug

first off PH baseball movies movies movies


----------



## Popeye

Captain Ahab said:


> and, what new categories do you want?



Ice fishing?


----------



## Captain Ahab

I did music from the 60's 


Redbug - Movies will be next just for you!

There is no Ice Fishing catagory


----------



## FishingCop

Captain Ahab said:


> I did music from the 60's
> 
> 
> Redbug - Movies will be next just for you!
> 
> There is no Ice Fishing catagory




Music from the 60's =D> =D>   I'm gonna win, I'm gonna win (well, at least I have a fighting chance) :lol:


----------



## Captain Ahab

For Redbug - Movies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Captain Ahab

Last Months Winners:

Feb 10

45 players played during the month.

1. bigpondonly (302 points, 4 wins)
2. joe2617 (298 points, 1 wins)
3. bigdog (292 points, 3 wins)
4. fishingcop (270 points, 2 wins)
5. RnRCircus (268 points, 3 wins)
6. revrat (261 points, 3 wins)
7. redbug (260 points, 3 wins)
8. raxarsr (250 points, 1 wins)
9. tunaboy (246 points, 0 wins)
10. bigguy2 (245 points, 3 wins)


----------



## Captain Ahab

Wow - even Pop-eye won a few games last month


Why are YOU not playing? 

https://www.funtrivia.com/tournament/Fishin-Fanatics-Trivia-62312.html



Nov 01 10	esquired	18	1	934
Oct 31 10	jetty4u	13	0	815
Oct 30 10	jetty4u	15	0	608
Oct 29 10	esquired	17	1	519
Oct 28 10	revrat	18	0	677
Oct 27 10	raxarsr	19	0	528
Oct 26 10	ihuntde	19	0	678
Oct 25 10	tsuriya	19	0	810
Oct 24 10	Popeye	18	0	707
Oct 23 10	Popeye	12	0	524
Oct 22 10	revrat	18	0	796
Oct 21 10	revrat	19	0	800
Oct 20 10	oollie	17	0	689
Oct 19 10	Popeye	20	0	641
Oct 18 10	Popeye	17	0	833
Oct 17 10	jetty4u	16	0	703
Oct 16 10	redbug	17	0	488
Oct 15 10	bigguy2	21	0	620
Oct 14 10	esquired	20	1	730
Oct 13 10	deltav700	18	0	556


----------



## Popeye

If I'm not mistooken... I might have ended up with the highest point per game average too.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Popeye said:


> If I'm not mistooken... I might have ended up with the highest point per game average too.





Did you receive your prize for that yet? We are going to start giving out cash prizes ranging from $10.00 to $1,000.00 

Win big if you play big


Hmmmmm, now for the entrance fee part


----------



## Popeye

I don't want a cash award, just a sincere "Well done" will work for me...


----------



## FishingCop

Popeye said:


> I don't want a cash award, just a sincere "Well done" will work for me...



Well done Popeye =D> 

Capt, I'll take the prize money


----------



## dyeguy1212

I joined just now.. and realized you guys are too old for me. I didn't know wtf any of those questions were referring to.. my knowledge doesn't extend beyond The Guess Who or America :lol:


----------



## fender66

First time for me to play tonight. 5 out of 10 in 114 seconds. Guess this is just going to make me feel more stupid than I already do? Just what I need.


----------



## perchin

I would take the quiz..... But, according to that site I don't exist :roll:


----------



## wasilvers

Apparently I know less today than yesterday :?


----------



## fender66

Just discovered that I'm blocked at work. Damn "Big Brother Syndrome" strikes again! #-o


----------



## Popeye

wasilvers said:


> Apparently I know less today than yesterday :?



I know more today than yesterday but less than Ahab... How sad is that?


----------



## Captain Ahab

perchin said:


> I would take the quiz..... But, according to that site I don't exist :roll:




You need to open an account - then you will exist


----------



## fender66

I don't know that I'm smarter...but I certainly was luckier than yesterday....I did really think about and try to break up the French stuff though...so maybe I am smarter???

Nah....can't be.


----------



## Popeye

I knew some of the French stuff but I attribute that to me having 3 years of French I in high school.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Popeye is winning - I think he is anyway


----------



## Popeye

Maybe for the day, but not for the month.


----------



## FishingCop

So, my old 50's & 60's rock and roll isn't popular with the regular players, but I don't think it is as bad as some of the really off the wall topics that show up regularly. Redbug likes movies, Popeye has his favorites and others have their favorites too. Capt. has been pretty good about finding some favorite topic for those that request them - he's done old music for me a few times (although, it's never just old R&R music, it's always got something else mixed in - today's topic is 50's music AND history - so, in addition to the old music questions that I asked for, I also get 50's history questions mixed in, like Barbie dolls and popular peanut butter, etc.)

Therefore, I will continue to ask occasionally for 50's - 60's R&R - music questions only   

In the mean time, I'll still play daily no matter how sucky the topic is to me - take the good with the bad  

Capt does a good job trying to appease every player......


----------



## Captain Ahab

Just be thankful I do not make it Latin everyday

Abyssus abyssum invocat


----------



## FishingCop

Captain Ahab said:


> Just be thankful I do not make it Latin everyday
> 
> Abyssus abyssum invocat




Ha, Ha, you're mean :lol:


----------



## redbug

si Achab insanit existimat fieri terrueris


fishin cop I was just bustin balzzzzzzzz i play almost every day and do love the movies


----------



## FishingCop

redbug said:


> si Achab insanit existimat fieri terrueris
> 
> 
> fishin cop I was just bustin balzzzzzzzz i play almost every day and do love the movies



I know that, I was just giving you schitz back..... I thought I had the perfect compromise with 50's - 60's movies ???


----------



## redbug

i'm in i just turn the tv to amc and turner classic movies


----------



## FishingCop

redbug said:


> i'm in i just turn the tv to amc and turner classic movies



As long as Capt. doesn't make it old Latin movies


----------



## Captain Ahab

I am limited in that I can select question topics but not individual questions


----------



## redbug

I know they should have a holiday topic it would be nice.

stuff redbug aint gettin for christmas


----------



## Captain Ahab

redbug said:


> I know they should have a holiday topic it would be nice.
> 
> stuff redbug aint gettin for christmas




I like it!


----------



## Popeye

Y'all are goofy


----------



## brmurray

I liked todays. Medical knowledge. Only missed the GPS question. :LOL2:


----------



## hossthehermit

Played for the first time, may hafta start regular, might smarten me up, but prob'ly not.


----------



## Popeye

Can't hurt. Worse case scenario is you will become a cornucopia of useless information.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Popeye said:


> Can't hurt. Worse case scenario is you will become a cornucopia of useless information.




Case in pint - who uses the word "cornucopia'??


----------



## Popeye

Could've said veritable pantheon of useless information.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Popeye said:


> Could've said veritable pantheon of useless information.




That woudl mean you are in the range of capacious


----------



## redbug

Captain Ahab said:


> Popeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't hurt. Worse case scenario is you will become a cornucopia of useless information.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Case in pint - who uses the word "cornucopia'??
Click to expand...

I am a vat of worthless knowledge


----------



## hossthehermit

Can't believe how good I done today, maybe it's 'cuz instead of doin' it in the mornin' with coffee, I done it in the afterwork with vodka................


----------



## Captain Ahab

Damn Popeye keeps winning. I think he is Fissick!


----------



## Popeye

Wasn't he the giant in The Princess Bride?


----------



## Captain Ahab




----------



## BassGeek54

Hey, that is very cool that you guys know that movie...it really cracks me up...especially the sword fight scene between Indigo and Wesly.


----------



## redbug

I am not left handed!!!


----------



## Popeye

You keep using that word. I do not think it means what you think it means.


----------



## hossthehermit

Popeye said:


> You keep using that word. I do not think it means what you think it means.



What word??? "handed"? or "left"?


----------



## redbug

hossthehermit said:


> Popeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> You keep using that word. I do not think it means what you think it means.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What word??? "handed"? or "left"?
Click to expand...

I guess you never saw the princess bride that's INCONCEIVABLE.


----------



## Popeye

When my wife watches Criminal Minds and Agent Gideon is introduced to someone, I say; "My name is Inigo Montoya, you killed my father, prepare to die!". She likes it, she just pretends it annoys her.


----------



## fender66

Popeye said:


> When my wife watches Criminal Minds and Agent Gideon is introduced to someone, I say; "My name is Inigo Montoya, you killed my father, prepare to die!". She likes it, she just pretends it annoys her.



My wife does the same thing with just about everything I say. Hmmm. :LOL2:


----------



## Captain Ahab




----------



## BassGeek54

> You keep using that word. I do not think it means what you think it means.



There are so many good lines in that movie! 

"he's only mostly dead"
"There is nothing like a good BLM, bacon lettuce and mutton, sandwhich when the mutton is so thin"


----------



## BassGeek54

Wow - I obviously know NOTHING about the Civil War.


----------



## redbug

BassGeek54 said:


> Wow - I obviously know NOTHING about the Civil War.


 from the scores nobody does


----------



## Popeye

Isn't the term "civil war" an oxymoron anyhow?


----------



## BassGeek54

It is an oxymoron...good observation.

I've always insisted that mailman was redundant...that's why they went to letter carrier - :lol:


----------



## fender66

It's not easy to argue with yourself…

YES IT IS

No it's not!

SHUT UP!

make me stupid…..

I'm done!


----------



## Popeye

I've argued with myself before but have never lost an arguement.


----------



## BassGeek54

well just when I thought I should stop doing this because I suck at it so badly...I got a 10 out of 10...of course I still wasn't fast enough to beat popeye. #-o


----------



## Popeye

Revrat and bigguy2 both bested my time today... Prolly gonna be more too.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Popeye said:


> Revrat and bigguy2 both bested my time today... Prolly gonna be more too.



YEP 

*
ME*


----------



## BassGeek54

Hey Popeye...I got lucky on a couple of guesses and edged you out by one today. Even though it was luck I will take it 'cause you are tough to beat.

I had to use ubergeek54 as a logon because it wouldn't let me put in Bassgeek54...what does that game have against Bass?


----------



## Captain Ahab

BassGeek54 said:


> Hey Popeye...I got lucky on a couple of guesses and edged you out by one today. Even though it was luck I will take it 'cause you are tough to beat.
> 
> I had to use ubergeek54 as a logon because it wouldn't let me put in Bassgeek54...what does that game have against Bass?




Bassgeek54 I think is already taken - I will check it out.

And Popeye basically guesses so no worries


Redbug is easy as well (except for Movies which I do not put up all that often :mrgreen: )


----------



## BassGeek54

> Bassgeek54 I think is already taken - I will check it out.



That may be possible...I didn't think of that possible reason.



> And Popeye basically guesses so no worries



He must guess pretty darn well though, because he is up there pretty high on the list a lot of days.


----------



## Popeye

He also tends to remember the questions from previous quizzes. Seems like a lot of the same questions keep repeating, at least in the non-Esquire, created topics.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Here are the top ten standings as of right now:


1. revrat	
2. jetty4u	
3. esquired 
4. Popeye 
5. Sandman	
6. redbug	
7. bigguy2	
8. deltav700	
9. bigpondonly	
10. fishingcop


----------



## BassGeek54

Oh man I really stunk it up bad today. Maybe I can guess better tomorrow! #-o


----------



## BassGeek54

Not too bad today, comparatively, but I think I need to guess faster.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Today is the day for me - i can feel it. Guess fast and guess lucky Popeye and Fishcop, I am winning

Here are some answers for you to study

https://www.triviaplaying.com/


----------



## Popeye

I sure got some lucky guesses today. I was 90% sure on one, 75% sure on two but the rest were all guesses.


----------



## BassGeek54

Hey guys look quick before someone knocks me off...I have the best score...that NEVER happened before and won't likely happen again for a long time.


----------



## Captain Ahab

I am taking a break as the Administrator for the game.


FishingCop (aka FishCop) is the new boss - all obey the FishingCop


----------



## Popeye

All hail Fishcop, Love live Fishcop =D>


----------



## FishingCop

Flattery and sucking up will get you everywhere


----------



## Popeye

I was hopin'


----------



## Captain Ahab

So far so good


Trivia is still running and the new picture is awesummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## FishingCop

Captain Ahab said:


> So far so good
> 
> 
> Trivia is still running and the new picture is awesummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm[/quote
> 
> Ha, thought you'd like it. The only thing I haven't figured out is how to make custom categories?
> 
> edit:
> -------------------------- never mind I got it figured out now


----------



## Popeye

FishingCop said:


> -------------------------- never mind I got it figured out now



Uh-oh. Here comes the 50's music.


----------



## FishingCop

Popeye said:


> FishingCop said:
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------- never mind I got it figured out now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh-oh. Here comes the 50's music.
Click to expand...



YEP.... but only as often in rotation with everyone else's favorites  I'll be fair (so long as you all keep sucking up  

But, in order for your favorite to be listed, you need to go to the new post - TinBoats Trivia - Add Favorites and add yours...
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=19910


----------

